# Whirtlestaff's Wizards' Academy Reprise, IC03



## Leif (Jul 30, 2009)

Re-Cap of the Minx Brothers' answer to Kerlan's questions:



			
				KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> "Settlement to the North? I assume that you mean Bostwick. We have heard about it but not visited it yet."
> 
> "Well, since everything is settled we shall begin setting up camp for the night. It's getting late. Would you care to join us for dinner? I have other minor things to talk about."
> 
> ...




"Yes, yes, Bostwick is the name of the town, thank you!" [OOC:  DM's Brain Cramp] "Larin Karr, now there's a name I've not heard for a long time.  Last I heard he was dead.  He was a wizard like you fellows.  Well, not like you fellows, because his heart was as black as his skin -- he was Drow, you know.  Yes, the world is much better off without Mr. Larin Karr."

Then Borden speaks up, "I'm not so sure that I'd take the news of his death to heart so easily.  Villains with as much power as Larin Karr had, HAS, are bound to have a few tricks up their sleeve to cheat death at least once."

Garsen then continues, "Yes, well, I guess you're right, Borden, but I've heard several times that he was dead, and I certainly haven't seen him around lately, have you??  Anyway, back to your questions:  The Birds of Prey are a band of adventurers like yourselves in the Valley.  I have not seen them for some time, either.  Larentiss is real.  A witch, a witch, I don't know.  Borden, do you suppose they mean Old Sascha??"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 1, 2009)

"Old Sascha? Who's that, and why would people call her a witch?"

OOC: Still having problems with the site.


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2009)

*Borden (blue) and Garsen (green) Minx*

"Sascha is a wizard lady that lives in the forest with her two pet ogres.  That's why I call her a witch.  She is not a troublesome sort, and keeps to herself mostly, but she's not the sort you would want to depend upon, either."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 2, 2009)

"Pet Ogres? That doesn't sound good. But she's a wizard, huh? We may pay her a visit sometime." Kerlan continues talking during dinner. They all share in telling them about taking the keep back and what they found about the Crushed Skull Orcs. As the dinner ends he thanks the brothers and wishes them goodnight.


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2009)

*Borden (blue) and Garsen (green) Minx*

As Kerlan is rising, Borden says, "I don't know that I'd be taking such a casual attitude to dropping in for a visit with Sascha, if I was you.  The term 'witch' is not applied to her casually, and I have heard that she is fully deserving of that appellation, though, thankfully, Garsen and I have been lucky enough to maintain a healthy distance from her, so we don't know firsthand."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 2, 2009)

Kerlan looks concerned at Borden's warning. "We will keep that under advisement. Thank you for your concern."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2009)

Capizzio gets up with a strech and a yawwwwwn as he moseys over to the fire for rations for breakfast. he really has little to say this morning. looking about the assess the general attitudes of those present.

edit: thanks Hero, correction made, though tylara may never know the truth


----------



## Lou (Aug 2, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (evoker)*

Francheska stays quiet and smolders during the evening meal.  For the night, she finds a spot just away from the others to sleep.

In the morning, Francheska rises at her usual time to study spells and meditate.


----------



## Leif (Aug 3, 2009)

*Morning in the Minx Abode*

The wizards, as per usual, begin to awaken shortly before dawn.  (Old habits die hard, and you learned to get up early at Whirtlestaff's, because anyone still abed when the first rays of sunlight began creeping above the horizon typically found themselves scrubbing chamber pots, copying scrolls endlessly, "volunteering" as subjects for the Advanced Polymorph Lab, and other  even more unsavory tasks.)  At any rate, this morning the wizards are treated to delicious smells and cheery sizzling sounds when they awaken.  Borden is seated at the table already, knife and fork in hand, napkin tucked into his shirt, and ravenous hunger in his eyes.  "Ah, the wizards awaken.  Come ahead lads and ladies, and join me."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2009)

*Tylara*

Curious as to what might be on the menu this morning, Tylara gathers her things quickly and moves to join Borden. "So what's made you so chipper this morning?" she asks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny, having remained quiet throughout the 'negotiations,' participates actively in the dinner discussion afterward.  In the morning he is chipper as always, takes a bowl of grain cereal for his breakfast and is soon ready to go.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 3, 2009)

at tylara's question, Capizzio quips up with a response before borden can answer, "Food is what makes a man chipper this early in the mornig!" he then joint the others at the table.


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2009)

*Borden Minx*



Scotley said:


> Curious as to what might be on the menu this morning, Tylara gathers her things quickly and moves to join Borden. "So what's made you so chipper this morning?" she asks.





Scott DeWar said:


> at tylara's question, Capizzio quips up with a response before borden can answer, "Food is what makes a man chipper this early in the mornig!" he then joint the others at the table.



"Aye, lad, you have the right of it!  Me belly began a-growlin just after midnight!  And, frankly, I don't see how that wee feller keeps body and spirit together, with such a poor excuse for a meal," he is looking at Manny as he makes this last remark.


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2009)

*Minx Meal*

As to Tylara's curiosity regarding the meal, the Brothers Minx prepare quite the hearty spread for their guests.  There are sausages, "ham," bacon, porridge, buscuits, fruits of various sorts, honey, and milk.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2009)

to borden Capizzio shrugs and smiles, "I guess the more wee a fellow is , te less of the good foods one needs."


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2009)

OOC:  The wizards awakened, fed, washed, and their spells prepared, what activity has now risen to the top of the day's agenda, and what specific actions are taken to bring it to fruition?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2009)

*Manny*

The Brownie polishes off his bowl of grain cereal with an amused look 'round at his comrades. 

"Some folks attribute our long lives to our very healthy diet . . . I myself just prefer to eat light. And I find the grains tasty. Of course, they're better fermented! I thank you for your hospitality, sirs.

Shall we be off to find the White Fist Orcs, then?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2009)

Taking their leave of the Brothers Minx, the wizards make their way without incident back to the River Wren.  Whither go they now?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 7, 2009)

Kerlan stops to cast Mage Armor on himself. He looks around to get his bearings and says, "I think they said to go this way." He then moves off to the south, following the stream into the hills. 

OOC: Kerlan recasts Mage Armor if it runs out during the day. The duration is 5 hours so it should only happen once. 

[SBLOCK=Kerlan's Current Status]Location: ?
Initiative: ?
HP: 31/31
AC: 17, FF: 15, Touch: 12
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6

*Beguiler Spell Slots Left:*
0th (DC 15): 5
1st (DC 16): 5 4
Spell List: *0th:* Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/close, Read Magic. *1st:* Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable Alignment, Whelm.

*Wizard Spells Left:*
0th (DC 15): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 16): Fist of Stone, Benign Transposition, Persistent Blade, Shield, (Wall of Smoke), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 17): Alter Self, Flame Dagger, (Web), (Cloud of Knives), (Glitterdust)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, for simplicity's sake, we'll just gloss over the river-crossing part of your journey and say that you have made it back to the south side of the River Wren.  Now, the Gaskar Hills stretch out before you to the south, extending as far to both the east and the west as you care to look.  What direction do you travel?  What are you looking for?  Oh, at this point, there is no stream on the southern side.

[8/07/09 edit:  I was looking at the map cross-eyed last night, and had you in the wrong place, but it's fixed now.]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 7, 2009)

OOC: Well Crus said that they were 20-25 miles southeast of Pembrose and we are currently a little bit east of Pembrose. Seems we should go south and slightly east. Sound OK?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2009)

OOC: Works for Manny!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2009)

Xavier nods his agreement.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2009)

Capizzio scratches his head and says, "What we need is a tracker. what do the foot prints look like? how do we find them, how do we follow them?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2009)

*Tylara*

"I don't think we have a decent tracker among us, but perhaps our familiars can do a little aerial recon for us and perhaps see something useful?" With that he sends the eagle winging ahead of them. "Do be careful," she calls after it.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2009)

"Ah, yes! Good idea. Mike, please keep the eagle company" Xavier whispers to his raven.

It looks back at him, sqwaking "Sure boss!" in common


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2009)

*Tylara*

The Elf gives Xavier a chilly look as he makes a point of showing off his talking bird.


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2009)

*Flight of the Familiars*

Tylara's momentary anger is assuaged as she sees her eagle far outdistance Mike the Crow, reach the limits of Tylara's vision and then turn back.  Ty would _swear_ that she saw her eagle blow a raspberry at Mike on her return trip!  Neither fine feathered familiar reports anything of note at this point.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2009)

" lets just hope the eagle never mistakes the raven for food." says capizzio dryly


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Or Manny for that matter." add Tylara with a wink. "Let's keep moving and searching."


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2009)

*Into the Gaskar Hills*

The wizards angle a bit to the southeast as they continue, and this brings them to a stream that flows northward into the Quail River.  Following this stream, they soon begin to encounter the Gaskar Hills proper, about ten miles south of the river.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2009)

*Tylara*

With a pat on her feathered head, Thel, is once more asked to fly forth in search of signs of orcs or other trouble. "Perhaps your chatty friend will join you again."


----------



## Leif (Aug 9, 2009)

*The Gaskar Hills*

Thel takes wing again, presumably again accompanied by Mike?  The wizards have now entered the Gaskar Hills proper, being about ten miles south of the Quail River.  There is a lightly-traveled path alongside the stream you are following, but no fresh signs of passage.  After  the wizards trek about ten miles further into the Gaskar Hills, the birds come back again, and they appear somewhat excitable now.  Looking to the east, the wizards can see a thin wisp of smoke rising from a point about five miles distant.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2009)

OOC: What time of day is it?


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2009)

Mid-afternoon.  3-ish?


----------



## Lou (Aug 10, 2009)

*Francheska Walova*

After being silent for longer than anyone can remember, Francheska points towards the tendril of smoke, "Any chance that's an inn? I could really use a couple of pints of ale about now. My feet are killing me. At least we finally found a path back there."


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2009)

Heh, maybe Francheska is right?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 10, 2009)

Lou said:


> After being silent for longer than anyone can remember, Francheska points towards the tendril of smoke, "Any chance that's an inn? I could really use a couple of pints of ale about now. My feet are killing me. At least we finally found a path back there."



Kerlan thinks about it a moment. "I don't think there is any settlement out here or the brothers would probably have mentioned it. More likely it is either a campfire, or the orcs we have been looking for. Either way, we should probably investigate." Kerlan begins heading toward the smoke, making sure to get more info from the familiars before getting too close.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2009)

"I too would guess a watch fire from the orcs", says capizzio.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 10, 2009)

"Yes, well perhaps if Mike goes out and checks it out he can tell us all about it? Although he lacks the speed of a certain creature, he can communicate to us his findings" Xavier says, grinning at his perceived victory in the battle of the avian familiars.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2009)

Capizzoio rolls his eyes at the verbal repost, only able to wonder how the spoiled Tylara is going to react. he starts to loosen his muscles as he feels he may be soon doing a bit of sneaking about and wants to be ready to do so with excellence.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2009)

*Tylara*

Not one to let an opportunity pass, Tylara responds, "Well, if you must rely on the crutch of speech because your mental rapport with your familiar is lacking then send him along. I shall have a report back from Thel shortly." The eagle is sent winging toward the smoke. "Let's get moving. I expect we'll want to arrive on the scene before darkness falls."


----------



## Lou (Aug 11, 2009)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska looks up at Tylara from her spot on the ground, "You, too?"  With a loud sigh, Francheska stands up and brushes the leaves off of her leggings and tunic.  "I guess the sooner we get there, the sooner I get to fry something.  Now which way to the smoke?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2009)

Xavier shoots a look at Tylara, then chuckles. "Yes, well not all of our group shares the level of bond you've acheived." the human replies, then gestures for the gray elf to take the lead.

[sblock=OOC]
Haha! Last laugh to Tylara. Well done sir
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2009)

*Tylara*

Tylara sets off in the direction of the smoke with Thel flying a half mile or so out in front to warn of threats. 

OOC: [sblock]Always good to have a worthy adversary to force me to work for it.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 11, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

Francheska falls in behind Tylara, grumbling about letting a bird lead the group.


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2009)

*In the Gaskar Hills*

You trudge and climb through the Gaskar Hills for about 7 miles.  Xavier and Tylara catch fleeting glimpses of Thel and Mike, but the familiars don't return yet.  In fact, they seem to be keeping about the same distance ahead of you, like they are advance scouts.  (Or maybe they just want to make you work for the information they will hopefully provide.)

After awhile more, though, at about 8 miles from the river, they return to their masters.

OOC:  I think I already ruled that they can speak to their masters, didn't I?  IC:  Anyway, they report that there is a cave entrance in the side of a hill about three miles ahead.  The smoke is coming from a pair of chimneys in the top of that hill.  They saw nothing else of note, no traffic inor out of the cave.  Just the usual wildlife in the forest.  But also no wildlife near the cave.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2009)

*Tylara*

Tylara rewards her faithful companion with a treat. "Well, wildlife doesn't use fireplaces. I expect we've found the orc lair. Should we try to plug the chimney's and see who comes out?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2009)

"A splendid idea. Oh I wish we had a druid who could shape the stone closed." Xavier replies, looking around for either a large rock, or other obstacle to move.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny travels contentedly along at his companions' side, enjoying the friendly banter and the feeling of being out and away from the Academy. As they near the source of the smoke he mentally reviews his spells and considers tactics to use in various situations that might arise.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2009)

*OOC:*


 how big in diamiter is the chimney?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Yeah, is it the size that we can stuff Manny in it?
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Watch out, now! There's a fire lit at the bottom of that thing, and this Brownie works better _un_-baked![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> how big in diamiter is the chimney?






renau1g said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Yeah, is it the size that we can stuff Manny in it?
> [/sblock]






Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]Watch out, now! There's a fire lit at the bottom of that thing, and this Brownie works better _un_-baked![/sblock]




[sblock=ooc] hmmm, smoking a brownie. 
anyway, I was actually thinking sending capizzio down, not poor manny.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2009)

OOC:   Great comic relief, guys!  Made my day!

*Ahem!*  Anyway, Mike and Thel size up Cappy and Manny and say that yes, Manny could fit, but Cappy would have a tight squeeze. 

[sblock=I can't wait!]
Here comes Santa Claus, 
Here comes Santa Claus, 
Right down the Flu!
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 13, 2009)

Scotley said:


> "Well, wildlife doesn't use fireplaces. I expect we've found the orc lair. Should we try to plug the chimney's and see who comes out?"





renau1g said:


> "A splendid idea. Oh I wish we had a druid who could shape the stone closed." Xavier replies, looking around for either a large rock, or other obstacle to move.



"I think that would be a bit much for this simple task. I believe we could use some cloth tied across the opening to block the smoke and making it wet would be even better. I have some strong canvas in my Haversack that we could use. When they start coming out we can take them on. What do you all think?"


----------



## Lou (Aug 14, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

With a look on her face that only an exasperated woman can have, "Where is the chimney?  I'll send a mini-fireball down it."  Then with a more thoughtful look, "The wet canvas works for me as well"  Winking at Manny, she adds, "with or without Manny to hold it in place.  Someone surely has some rope to tie the canvas in place."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Very good, wet canvas and some rope I have should do the trick. Now how are we fixed for area attacks? Maybe we could trap some of them in a web?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 15, 2009)

"I can call upon the very shadows to grab them for a few moments, those in a 10 foot area, I can fry them with fireball, although if I remember my cousin, she's much better at it than I. I have also learned the secret of the black dragon's breath weapon and can use that if they get close. If we wish to rest I can memorize web as well. I can't forget about the old favourite, Grease. Nothing like watching pigs roll around in slop, then maybe Francheska can light them up " Xavier replies with a wink to the fire elf, his area options somewhat plentiful


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 15, 2009)

"Web is more useful inside than out. That means if we are flushing them out of the cave, we should use something else. I have some short term spells with multiple attacks. They might be more useful depending on how many come out at once."

[SBLOCK=Kerlan's Current Status]Location: ?
Initiative: ?
HP: 31/31
AC: 17, FF: 15, Touch: 12
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6

*Beguiler Spell Slots Left:*
0th (DC 15): 5
1st (DC 16): 5 4
Spell List: *0th:* Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/close, Read Magic. *1st:* Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable Alignment, Whelm.

*Wizard Spells Left:*
0th (DC 15): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 16): Fist of Stone, Benign Transposition, Persistent Blade, Shield, (Wall of Smoke), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 17): Alter Self, Flame Dagger, (Web), (Cloud of Knives), (Glitterdust)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2009)

*Tylara*

"It is the 'how many come out at once' that I was thinking of. If the numbers start to get too large we could web the exit and give ourselves a little time to sort out the first wave. We never really got a number of tribe members from the metronome twins," she remarks referring to the back and forth speech pattern of the Minx brothers. "But as you say, fireballs are hard to beat in a situation like this."


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2009)

Hint:  If you had a ranger, you could have him look for tracks entering/leaving the place and try to estimate the numbers......  (IF you had a ranger...)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2009)

OOC: When Tylara gets high enough level she'll _Dominate_ one and keep him around for just such a use. And keep your dominatrix fantasies to yourselves you sick bastards.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Just don't dominate Xavier and he's fine with it
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

OOC:  So what's the plan now?  Any brilliant ideas to share with the DM?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I think we're going to get a blanket, pour water on it and place it over the hole, hiding around the entrance, prepared to unleash hell (aka area effect spells) upon the enemies as they try to escape the smoke. If they stay inside they die of smoke inhalation... either way Xavier's cool with it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

[Sblock=OOC]Hmmm, interesting.  Very well, then, 'Make it so, Number One.'[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

"I haven't too much to help with...magic missle, melf's acid arrow, lvitate and some minor stuff." says capizzio.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "I haven't too much to help with...magic missle, melf's acid arrow, lvitate and some minor stuff." says capizzio.



"That's OK, you can hold those in reserve for the leaders that emerge after most of them have been taken out. Francheska, you may want to hold back on the _Fireball_ until we have a large number outside. If we attack at the first sight of an Orc then the others may wise up and stay inside. We should wait for a large group and then attack." Kerlan and the others then begin to enact the plan. Kerlan retrieves his canvas, they wet it down and tie it over the chimney. (There is enough for 2 if there are more than one chimney) Then they camp out near the entrance and wait for them to come out. Familiars can be use to help count how many are coming out.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2009)

To aid in the effort, once they are set-up, Xavier will gesture the other wizard's close and cast _Invisibilty Sphere_ 

OOC - anyone within 10' of Xavier is invisible, effect lasts for 5 minutes or 50 rounds.


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2009)

The devious wizards successfully arrange to obstruct the flu of the cave beneath the hill, and arrange themselves invisibly, clustered around Xavier, before the opening.  One minute passes.  No one exits.  Two minutes pass.  From deep within the cave, you har a faint cursing:  "Confounded Impotent Dragon Balls!  Those blasted little bas***** have stopped up my fu***** smokehole again!"

So far, the utterer of these gentle words has not appeared.  Wait more?


----------



## Lou (Aug 19, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

"Who said that?" whispers Francheska.

OOC:  Was that a male or a female voice?  Listen check 1+1=2 FAIL!!!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2009)

Xavier will gesture for Mike to go take a look, trying to keep out of sight.


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2009)

The language spoken was common, and the voice sounded male, kinda, but it was quite high pitched.  Mike enters the three-and-a-half foot high cave (passageway, and almost flies right into an angry halfling.  "What the?  Shoo!  Bloody bird!  Get away from here!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 20, 2009)

Kerlan smacks his palm against his forehead. "Donkey Dung! This is the wrong place. There are no Orcs here. Let's get up there and fix the chimney. Quick." Kerlan heads up to the chimney with Xavier, (and the others if they wish) in order to fix the chimney while staying invisible. He doesn't want the man to know of their mistake. He puts the canvas in his Haversack and it disappears. They all head down to a spot not visible from the entrance, end the invisibility, and then approach the cave as if nothing had happened.


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2009)

OOC:  My bad, Kerlan, I should have made this more clear, but it is a male halfling.  His voice is high-pitched because he's so little, that's all.  Carry on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny pitches in as he is able in both the covering of the chimney and the removal of said cover.

[sblock=OOC]Still here - been a little quiet lately so I thought I'd chime in![/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 20, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

Speaking softly, "If we are to act innocent, perhaps I'm not the one to speak up....  but I will anyway."  Raising her voice, Francheska announces loudly, "Hey! Look!  This looks like an entrance to a dwelling!  Who do you suppose is brave and powerful enough to live out here in Orc country?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2009)

The Halfling takes his eyes off of Mike and looks toward where Francheska's voice originated.  He sees no one there and begins looking all around, side-to-side, trying to find who's talking.  "Who's that?  Who's there?  Show yourself you filthy, craven coward!  Let me see ye, and I, Delvo, will roast your hide and pickle your live sure!"  The 'harmless little halfling' has quite the dastardly gleam in his widdle eyes.

It's not nice to surreptitiously edit a post like that and not give your sweet DM even a clue, Kerlan!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 20, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> They all head down to a spot not visible from the entrance, *end the invisibility*, and then approach the cave as if nothing had happened.



OOC: Sorry Leif, I already thought of that. Invisibility is gone.


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2009)

The Halfling comes out of the cave, sees the wizards, and says, "Two, no three(?) Elves, two humans, and what is that little booger, a mosquito?  What be ye a-wantin', and what's the idea with stoppin' up me smokehole??"


----------



## Lou (Aug 21, 2009)

"Sorry about that misunderstanding.  We are hunting orcs...and we don't seem to know where to find them."  Francheska smiles weakly at the halfling.  "My name is Francheska.  What's yours?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

The Halfling grumbles, "Urrr, no orcs here.  I'll thank you to just leave me alone now!"  He turns to walk back into the cave.  "Got smoke all through my house!  Now I've got to clean _everything_...and all for a schoolboy prank!!" grumble, grumble, grumble.....


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 21, 2009)

Busted. Feeling bad about the situation Kerlan responds. "We are really very sorry about the smoke. If you would like, we could help you clean up." Kerlan looks at the others in hopes for some backup on his offer.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2009)

*Manny*

"Brownies love to clean . . . and we're good at it! Probably something to do with being able to get the dirt out of spots no one else can reach!"


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

The Halfling stops.  He's still facing away from you, his head is bowed, and there's a little stormcloud perpetually hovering over his head (not really!), and he's drumming his fingers on his belt buckle in a sign of impatience, but he is stopped, almost.  He takes another step towards his door and says, "Welllll....."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2009)

*Manny*

"Please allow us to make amends for our mistake. We truly meant no harm to you."


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

The Halfling looks thoughtful for a moment, "Amends, ye say?  Well all that smoke did do some pretty severe damage to my cozy little home...about 100gp worth of damage I'd say."  He looks very thoughtful now, and expectant.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2009)

Xavier turns away from the halfling, feeling no compelsion to help the little fella out even after damaging his home. After all, he was a Wizard and had very important things to do, he couldn't spend his time working on menial tasks like cleaning smoke damage.

At the mention of 100 gold, Xavier turns back to them saying "100 GOLD PIECES! It is very unlikely that the possessions of a cave dwelling halfling in the deep woods would amount to 100 gold, more likely 5 or possibly 10 gold at best. I will offer you 15 gold, which is more than I would like, just to be on our way"


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

The Halfling looks crushed.  "I know I may not be a wealthy traveler like you gentlemen appear to be, but these meager things are all that I have in the world!  The smoke damage to my antique sofa alone will require a journey to Pembrose and payment for a new sofa and carting it all the way out here and installing it in my home.  It might even be more cost-effective for me to pay a carpenter to build a sofa from scratch in my burrow.  But, if each of you will chip in, say, 25 gp, then I may be able to almost break even and be nearly as well off as I was before you attacked my home."  He brushes away a tear and blows his nose into his sleeve.


----------



## Lou (Aug 21, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

"Well invite us in so we may see the horrible damage we have caused to your comfortable yet modest home. I'm sure we can do something to make things right, so we may part no worse than we met." Francheska looks annoyingly at her cousin.

"Perhaps you could provide us some directions to the nearest orcs...." Francheska adds.


----------



## Leif (Aug 22, 2009)

The Halfling contnues walking back toward his house as he says, "Whaaaat?  Goodness no!  I can't be having you big oafs trampling my house.  Besides, there would hardly be room enough for two of you, let alone a whole gaggle of giants!  Anyway, I don't want company just now.  Begone!  Shoo!" And, entering his door, he closes it behind him with a thud.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2009)

"harumpf. otta re stuff up the chimney hole just out of spite." Cappizzio says, his arms crossed and a frown on his face.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 22, 2009)

"He just tried to con us out of money, didn't he? We'll need to keep an eye out for him in the future. Shall we move on?" Kerlan no longer feels guilty about the incident and if there are no objections, they all continue on.


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2009)

*Ooc*

Back to the river, then, or will you trek cross-country from here?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf shakes her head at the halfling's antics. "I'm tempted to back to the original plan of dropping a fireball down the chimney, but it seems a waste of a good spell to burn up a smoke damaged antique sofa and a dour halfling. So lets be on our way." Then she pauses. "You don't suppose that little bugger could be a front for the orcs do you? He was pretty determined to keep us out. Not exactly the kind of hospitality I'm used to from halflings..."


----------



## Lou (Aug 23, 2009)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska turns to Tylara, "Didn't he say something strange when we first stopped up his chimney?  Something like he knew who was doing it?  Like it happens from time to time?  Now who would do that out here in the middle of nowhere?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2009)

Capizzio stops dead in his tracks after tylara and francesks speak. a look of wide eyed fear is on his face as he says, " and we just announced that we are hunting orcs to him, didn't we.


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmmm, interesting points, all.   Does this mean that you're not finished with the cute little halfling yet?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2009)

*OOC:*


 I think we may be heading back, or maybe watching for a bit


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 29, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Capizzio stops dead in his tracks after tylara and francesks speak. a look of wide eyed fear is on his face as he says, " and we just announced that we are hunting orcs to him, didn't we.



"Hmm. That's a good point. Let's go back and keep an eye on his home for a little while and make sure he doesn't hurry out of there. If he does, we can follow him." Kerlan and the others head back to watch.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

The wizards find a relatively secluded spot where they can see the entrance to the Halfling's home, and settle in to watch.  About an hour later, nothing much has happened, except that the halfling comes out to inspect his chimney again, and looks around angrily, but doesn't see you.


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2009)

*bump*

OOC: Now what?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2009)

we wait and watch. 









*OOC:*


 I know this belongs in the ooc thread, but it is a heads up for all:
tomorrow is my eye surgery. there should be no problems, so don't worry. I am just not sure how I will feel after getting a knife stabbing around my eye for an hour


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2009)

Xavier is getting tired of waiting and sends Mike up into the air to complete some aerial reconnesance while they wait. Hopefully the bird will have some better luck locating the orcs from above.


----------



## Lou (Sep 3, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

Francheska takes off her boots and rubs her feet absentmindedly as they sit and watch for something to happen.  For no reason at all, Francheska turns and looks around the woods opposite the halfling's hole-in-the-ground.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

*OOC:*


is there a place seperate from the group about 30 feet away that cappizio can try and hide in shadows?


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2009)

[sblock=Capizzio]







Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> is there a place seperate from the group about 30 feet away that cappizio can try and hide in shadows?



Sure![/sblock]
ALL:  After another half hour you begin to suspect that nothing else may be just about to happen.  Hmmmmm...........  Unless, you want to MAKE something happen, that is.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

[sblock=for the dm]
I will let you do the rolls in secret, so here is my hid and move 
hide + 6
move silent +7

sneak around to get to just outside of the entrance of the cave. I am guessing he is looking at a clearing for part of the way? if so, he will obvioulsy not hide when in plain view. if he makes it to just outside of the cave mouth, he wants to listen to hear what may or may not be going on in the cave.
listen +5
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Capizzio]Capizzio sneaks and slinks around hiding behind trees and bushes, and even crawling through tall grass part of the way.  He finally finagles his way near the cave mouth and listens.  And listens.  And listens.  He doesn't hear a thing.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2009)

Suddenly from nowhere Capizzio slowly rises out from the grass surrounding the cave mouth. He turns and looks to where he know the others are and points tom himself and then to the cave mouth, looking to see if they think he is crazy for going in.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2009)

*Manny*

"Hey, guys - Cappi's going to go  off the halfling again. Wanna go watch, or should we call him back? Or at least move a little closer so we can be there if he gets in trouble?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> "Hey, guys Blah   off the halfling again.  blah blah blah "












*OOC:*


 careful what you say mowgli, that looks pretty serious


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Nah, I actually put the rants in myself - didn't type any ugly words at all![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2009)

lol! 







*OOC:*


 *points to self * busted! 







Capizzio loks to the others, seeing Many as the only one responding. He gives every one a reassuring smile.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Are you kidding. This will be great no matter what happens. I say we encourage the fool and watch the show from here. If he gets into trouble we can get their quick enough." She gives a grin and a thumbs up.


----------



## Lou (Sep 5, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (evoker)*

Francheska smiles at Tylara's words and also gives a thumbs up to Capizzio.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 5, 2009)

Xavier also nods his agreement


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2009)

OOC:  whatcha gonna do Capi?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 6, 2009)

Kerlan looks around at his fellow wizards and shakes his head in bemusement. "This seems more like an academy prank then anything else."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 6, 2009)

Xavier turns to Kerlan, "Now if you're referring to the Spaghetti Incident, I can assure you that I had nothing to do with that" then turns away to hide his chuckling.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan looks around at his fellow wizards and shakes his head in bemusement. "This seems more like an academy prank then anything else."












*OOC:*


 *looks into crystal ball*

the future looks like hazing







Capizzo's smile turns into a grin

First he casts the spell lo light vision (Feat:Sudden Silent spell ) with out so much as a shisper of sound.

Then he moves silent, melting from one shadow to the next. after going in 15 feet he stops and listens, observing what is gion on.

if the passage way is less then 15 feet long he will stop just about 5 feet from the end. he will listen for 2 rounds.

hide:+6
move silent:+7
listen:+5









*OOC:*


as these skills are best rolled by the dm, I shall let you do those


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2009)

*ROLL*, *ROLL*, *ROLL*

Quiet as a mouse, Capizzio creeps into the short passageway. (It's about 12 feet long, incidentally.)  He now finds himself huddled just outside the Halfling's round, blue-painted door.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2009)

Capizzio tries to listen at the door.


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2009)

He hears, faintly, the voice of a halfling grumbling about intruders and pranksters walking all over his nice home and making a horrible mess.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

Capizzio will wait for 1 more minute and then stealthily remove himself from the hallway.


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2009)

And where will Capi go then?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

out to the same path he took to get ther from his friends, staying hidden and quiet all the time.


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2009)

The Wizards are soon reunited in their wooded hiding place near the shallow entrace cave where the Halfling's front door is located.  It seems that they have pretty conclusively determined that there are no orcs inside (at least not at the front of the structure, anyway).  Hmmm, what _will_ they do next?  Give up and go elsewhere???


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2009)

*Tylara*

Disappointed that Capizzio's foray into the Halfling's domain didn't produce more excitement, Tylara sighs and suggests they move on.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

Xavier will agree with the wise Tylara.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny is likewise bored, and wishes to move on.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 10, 2009)

"Well, let's go then." Kerlan and the others continue on in search of the Orcs.


----------



## Lou (Sep 10, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

"Oh, all right then.  Let's move on."  sighes Frnacheska.  She puts her boots back on and stands up, stretching.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2009)

"I might be able to climb down the chimney after the fire dies down, *shrug* otherwise I can't think of anything else."


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2009)

OOC:  It's just a little halfling fire, Harn!  You can probably fart and extinguish it before you actually burn your butt.

OOC:  And I see many calls to 'continue on' but I see no specifics about direction, distance, or destination.....


----------



## Lou (Sep 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC: And I see many calls to 'continue on' but I see no specifics about direction, distance, or destination.....




OOC: Kerlan did, we're hunting wabbits orcs.


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> "Well, let's go then." Kerlan and the others continue on in search of the Orcs.



NO, Kerlan, see this says nothing about distance or direction.  I need to know WHERE you'll be hunting these wabbits orcses.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  And I see many calls to 'continue on' but I see no specifics about direction, distance, or destination.....



OOC: Ah, but I did give a destination. As for direction, let's go south.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

*OOC:*


as for farting to put out a fire i can see that hqaving explosively negative results.





 Capi is dissapointed that he learned nothing, but he will follow the rest of the group.


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Ah, but I did give a destination. As for direction, let's go south.



OOC:  Well, no, you gave me a purpose for your travel, but not an actual PLACE to which you were going.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

*OOC:*


 is there a map of what we know of anywhere? or are we just being told vague directions in the hopes that everyone will create the same mental picture?


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> is there a map of what we know of anywhere? or are we just being told vague directions in the hopes that everyone will create the same mental picture?



Hmm, good question.  I seem to remember doing a map way, way back when you were first going from Pembrose to Twain.  But, let's see, that would have been, oh, over a year ago, maybe?  We do need a new map of Quail Valley, you are correct.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

no pushing of it, just wishing for it. by the way, you have been summoned to the Sharui thread, Leif.


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> no pushing of it, just wishing for it. by the way, you have been summoned to the Sharui thread, Leif.



Yes, I just came from that thread.  And I apologize for making you wish and long for a map.  That should never happen!  The DM should always keep the pcs well-informed and up-to-date on their surroundings.  I humbly apologize for failing in that regard, lately.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

no prob Dude. You haave had good descrips thus far, but it is now a good time to re post a map, is all.

diplomacy check:
100 vs dc 45


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> no prob Dude. You haave had good descrips thus far, but it is now a good time to re post a map, is all.
> 
> diplomacy check:
> 100 vs dc 45



Guess I'd better get to work on at least one of those, then.

Cartography check:
17 vs. DC 10,000


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

*OOC:*


 assist another: +1


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> assist another: +1



Thanks for the assist!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 28, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Ah, but I did give a destination. As for direction, let's go south.





Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> is there a map of what we know of anywhere? or are we just being told vague directions in the hopes that everyone will create the same mental picture?





Leif said:


> Hmm, good question.  I seem to remember doing a map way, way back when you were first going from Pembrose to Twain.  But, let's see, that would have been, oh, over a year ago, maybe?  We do need a new map of Quail Valley, you are correct.





Leif said:


> Oh, did you?  Sorry, my bad, then.  What map are you talking about exactly?  Of the Gaskar Hills where you presently find youselves?  Hmmm, I'll get right on that.........soon.....soon....



OOC: It appears we have a few options here: 
1) We go south as I stated. 
2) Leif gives us a map and then we make a decision about direction. 
3) Rocks fall, we all die. 

Unless Leif has some other thoughts about the subject. Leif?


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2009)

OOC: Looks like the need for a map is becoming ever more acute.  *sigh*  Wish I had remembered to do that this weekend just past!  Guess I'll try to get to it asap.  As I recall, when you began your trek off to the south of the River Wren, you were looking to find the home turf of the White Fist Orcs.  You've been distrated from that mission by some weird little halfling living in the side of a hill.  Will you now continue that search, or do something else?


----------



## Lou (Sep 28, 2009)

OOC:  Let's find the orcs, or let the orcs find us, or something


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2009)

OOC:  Do you then continue southward on your quest to find and vanquish the White Fist Orcs??? (hint-hint-hint....)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2009)

I believe that is what we have been aluring to all along  mr dm sir. 

south to the orcs.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2009)

South to the Orcs, please . . .


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2009)

OOC:  Very well, south to the orcs of the White Fist it shall be, just as soon as I start feeling better about this whole siteeashun.  Sorry guys, I'm suffering from acute ENWorld burnout at the moment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 29, 2009)

as I tell every other dm suffering from burn out: take your time, rest, relax, go enjoy a walk in the sun.


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2009)

OOC:  Good advice, David!  Thanks, I think I'll do just that.  Back later.....


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2009)

OOC:  It shouldn't take me too much longer to get back to normal, I hope.  And I still remember the need for a map.  Now I've just got to make one, and get us back on track here.    Don't give up on me yet, I'm still kicking!  A map, a map!  I've still got to do a map!  Easy there, DeWar.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2009)

No plans to drop Houwlou, I hope! Things are just getting rolling good over there in Katapesh!

(Though I benefited from you dropping WD's game - couldn't have gotten in if you'd not dropped, actually - it would have been _very_ cool to play a 'Fighter team!' Did you notice I went for the Gnome Fighter?)


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> No plans to drop Houwlou, I hope! Things are just getting rolling good over there in Katapesh!
> 
> (Though I benefited from you dropping WD's game - couldn't have gotten in if you'd not dropped, actually - it would have been _very_ cool to play a 'Fighter team!' Did you notice I went for the Gnome Fighter?)



OOC:  Yes I did  notice this, and  I thought for awhile there that we would be suich a team.  Then I remembered that I had already dropped the game.   Oh, well, my loss.  I've already had my fun playing a fighter in that game since its inception, so I guess it's your turn now.  No plans to drop Houwlou as yet, but keep us up to our unmentionables in pugwampis and that is likely to change!


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

"So, I wonder what everyone's thoughts on the most effective spell of the fourth circle is? I have my own theories and wish to discuss this extremely important matter while we walk. After all, who knows what lies afore us" Xavier says.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2009)

"Well, if I knew which school you would be most interested in, this question would be easier. Seeing as that was not deturmined I whall have to endevor to do this by school.

for protection magic, stone skin; conjuration, dimention door; divination, would be scrying; enchantment schools is tough, I might want charm monster; evocation is also tough but for the variety rather then the lack there of, blistering radiance would be quite handy; illusion I would have to choose shadow well to deter some chaser; I hate necromancy. But if I must choose, then fear, once again to deter a chaser."

Capizzio takes a breath for a moment, then continues, "Transmutation school is a really tough school to choose just one spell. that is the hardest due to the variety of applications: voice of the dragon can get you out of a tight fix with no harm done, metal melt has a miriad of uses, Flight of the dragon and wings of air work great together, elemental body, beast shape; displacer form...*sigh* too many good spells to just choose just one."

Capizzio just shrugs in surrender at this time.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

"Transmutation is a school of many choices, but don't forget the simple classics in favor of those more exotic spells. A good old fashioned stone shape has a great many uses."  She grins wickedly, "I could even use it to allow some light to shine into that blockhead of yours."  She continues, "While I too eschew the necromancers arts, you can't discount them. For the 4th circle is when the animation of the dead becomes possible. Regardless of how you feel about the nature of such magic, one cannot deny the power of commanding the dead to rise."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2009)

Cappizzio shudders at the idea of the elf raising the dead.

"I say let the dead stay dead, please."


----------



## renau1g (Oct 16, 2009)

"Ah, yes, if only I had the stomach for dealing with the necromantic arts, the stench was too much for me. For me, one of the spells I'm most looking forward to trying out is a more effective version of the _invisibility_spell, one that allows you to remain hidden even if you attack an enemy." Xavier says, then thinks for a moment, adding "I can't forget about the spell that conjures those Black Tentacles, I believe Evard created it, those things scare me as even my invisiblility is not effective against them."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2009)

"Evard's black tenticals- isn't that from the school of conjuration?" asks Cappi, glad to get the subject off the nightmarish necromancy.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

"Invisibility is great fun, but you are right. Many hazards are blind and so the spell is useless. A locked door can really spoil the fun of such a spell." You can't help thinking that Tylara is speaking from personal experience now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2009)

"I definately like the idea of being invisible and staying that while attacking or piking a lock. that spell has great merit. Evard's spell would make a nice diversion in an escape though.


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2009)

The wizards have been wandering along aimlessly, heading vaguely back in the direction of the river. 

OOC:  What's the plan now, guys, continue to screw with the halfling, or back to the original mission.  You may have already told me this, but allow me an indulgence please, and tell me again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 17, 2009)

OOC: We be looking for Orcs, boss-man!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2009)

*OOC:*


 aye, tis true captain. we be looking for orcs. and ye be a promising us a map good sir!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2009)

OOC: In best Elmer Fudd imitation, "Ssshhh, we're hunting owwwrchs..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2009)

*OOC:*


 You forgot bugs bunny asking : "ehhhh, what's up, doc?"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 18, 2009)

Xavier turns to Francheska, "Is everything alright cousin? You've been quiet now for some time" he asks.


----------



## Lou (Oct 21, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

"Oh cousin, it's just creepy here in the deep woods. It's so enclosed...and green.... I keep thinking how much more interesting the scenery would be if it were on fire." Francheska laments.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2009)

Tylara quirks an eyebrow and Francheska, and thinks to herself._ I thought I was supposed to be the slight scary dangerously unpredictable female in the group. _


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2009)

"... on fire?" *shudder* Capizzio looks to the fire elf dubioulsy.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2009)

*Deeper into the Gaskar Hills*

The wizards continue their mindless banter as they make their way further south along the nameless river in search of the White Fist Orcs.  After ten more miles, the stream narrows significantly, and it could almost be waded across now.  About 8 miles further, and even the term "stream" is really too generous to apply to the thin, anemic flow.  Cappizzio sees what appears to be the remains of an old campfire or watchfire shortly after this, and the stream finally almost totally peters out.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2009)

Tylara takes the opportunity to refill her waterskin before the leave the stream.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2009)

Caapizzio does likewise when he sees ty refill her waterskins.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2009)

as it turns out, I had already included terrain features south of the Quail River that are sufficient to our present purposes.  So I've marked the party's present position on an earlier version of the map.  I could have done this much, much earlier.  Sorry for my oversight, Noble Wizards.  Please don't turn me into anything ..... unnatural?

Your actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2009)

OOC: Out trimming the verge when you should have been mapping?


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2009)

ooc:  trimming the verge?  Or verging on some trim?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2009)

*OOC:*


 so we are almost equadistant 'tween twain and pembrose. trimming the verge?


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2009)

ooc:  Yes, approxitudely so, DeWar.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2009)

now what is trimming the verge?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2009)

In The Fellowship of the Ring Samwise was eavesdropping on Gandalf's conversation with Frodo (when they were talking about Frodo taking the Ring to Rivendell). Gandalf hooked Samwise into the room with his staff and asked him (sarcastically) if he was 'trimming the verge,' a reference to Sam's occupation as Frodo's gardener - trimming the grass/shrubbery 'round the window area.

Samwise pleaded with Gandalf in that scene not to turn him into anything . . . unnatural. Hence my question to Leif about trimming the verge was in response to his plea to his players not to turn him into anything . . . unnatural.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2009)

wow. it has been sooooooo long since I read those books, I forgot that statement. thank you.

now where did i put that polymorph scroll? ......


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2009)

*Go West, Young Wizard! (Re-Post of previous message, w/ map)*

The wizards continue their mindless banter as they make their way further south along the nameless river in search of the White Fist Orcs. After ten more miles, the stream narrows significantly, and it could almost be waded across now. About 8 miles further, and even the term "stream" is really too generous to apply to the thin, anemic flow. Cappizzio sees what appears to be the remains of an old campfire or watchfire shortly after this, and the stream finally almost totally peters out.

Tylara stoops to refill her water skin.  Anyone else have any actions to relate?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Caapizzio does likewise when he sees ty refill her waterskins.




^ repost^


----------



## Leif (Nov 9, 2009)

OOC:  Let's just assume that ALL of the thirsty wizards follow Tylara's wise example.  The former campfire that Capizzio spotted is right beside you.  (I may not have been clear enough on that point before.)  You're not actually where the stream peters out, yet, but you can see it from here.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2009)

*Tylara*

Moving to the campfire, Tylara makes her best guess about its age and looks about for any other clues as to who might have camped here.


----------



## Lou (Nov 10, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

Francheska stands at the edge of the "stream" and watches the investigation of the campfire from there.  She looks around to see if there is anything lurking.


----------



## Leif (Nov 10, 2009)

*At the Old Campsite*

Sifting through the ashes from the campfire, Tylara estimates that it has been several weeks, if not several months, since it was last ablaze.  Francheska, meanwhile, gazes off into the woods intently [spot check, please, Lou].

Capizzio and Xavier are up to their usual antics, playing "grab-ass" of some sort. [No, not literally!]  Kerlan does his best to take no notice of them.  Manny is, as usual, pretty well occupied with trying to keep from being stepped on.

[anyone else who cares to do so can make a spot check, too.] [I didn't forget anybody, did I???  How embarrassing!]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2009)

Manny bobs and weaves, deftly avoiding the footsteps of his larger companions. However, he's so involved with his survival amongst the big folk that he has little attention to spare for scouting the woods.

Spot Check (1d20+4=12)


----------



## renau1g (Nov 10, 2009)

Xavier steps away from Capizzio for a moment and does his best to look over the area, but knows that this task is better served by his elven allies. However, Mike's eyes are much more acute than Xavier's and the bird is quite alert in the area.

spot (1d20 1=12) - Xavier
spot (1d20 7=22) - mike


----------



## Lou (Nov 10, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

Francheska peers off into the woods, looking for something on fire.

OOC:  Spot 8+3+11 And if it's not on fire, she probably didn't see it.


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2009)

Those who haven't given me a spot check yet, go ahead and roll initiative also.  Those who have, Francheska, Xavier/Mike, and Manny, just give me an initiative roll, please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2009)

Initiative (1d20+2=4)

Manny's apparently tripped over someone's foot and is slow getting up . . .


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 11, 2009)

Spot (1d20+5=12) and Initiative (1d20+2=10)


----------



## renau1g (Nov 11, 2009)

init (1d20 2=11)


----------



## Lou (Nov 11, 2009)

*Francheska Walova AC 14 HP 24/24*

OOC: init 18+3=21

OOC: I was looking for evidence that Francheska has cast Greater Mage Armor today, but I can't find any, so the AC is 14.


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2009)

OOC:  Just waiting for Tylara and Capizzio


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 13, 2009)

capizzio's spot, listen and inititive:

1d20+4=5, 1d20+5=7, 1d20+7=10

the poor cluless lad seems more intent on play then staying alive. Perhaps he is actually busy trying not to step on poor manny!


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2009)

OOC [if you couldn't tell]
*singing* [badly] "Where, oh where has my Scotley gone?  Oh where, oh, where can he beeee?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

*Tylara*

Her keen elvish eyes miss little. Those eyes widen and she reacts with remarkable speed. 

OOC: Spot and Initiative respectively. (1d20+7=27, 1d20+2=20)


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2009)

Tylara shoulders past the more myopic party members, saying, " 'Ware to the front!" As she calls out this warning, a mass of filthy feathers detaches itself from the brances above and in front of you, and a large, nasty bird with a human-like face flaps down toward Ty, who is ready for it.  Roll an attack, or cast a spell, if you please, Scotley!  (You have a space of 15 feet in which to work, right now.)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

*Tylara*

Tylara shakes her hand dismissively in the direction of the nasty bird-thingy. A magical shard of ice (1d20+10=25) blasts from her hand and speeds to its target, the sound of cracking ice following in its wake. The ice hits (2d8+1=11) and covers the target with a numbing rime. (also 2 points of dex. damage unless a dc16 fort save)

[sblock]You must succeed on a normal ranged attack to hit (with a +2 bonus on the attack roll for every two caster 
levels). If it hits, an ice knife deals 2d8 points of cold damage and 2 points of Dexterity damage (a successful Fortitude save negates the Dexterity damage). Creatures that have immunity to cold also take no Dexterity damage automatically.
  A knife that misses creates a shower of ice crystals in a 10-foot-radius burst (see Missing with a Thrown Weapon,  PH 158, to determine where the shard hits). The icy burst deals 1d8 points of cold damage to all creatures within 
the area (Reﬂex half).
 Material Component: A drop of water 
or piece of ice.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2009)

*Harpy Fight*

Tylara's _ice knife_ slices into the foul flesh of the monstrosity [hp 31-11=20].  It swing its club at the wizardly elvish maiden, but fails to connect.  It is readily apparent that the chill of Ty's magic has slowed the beast's reaction time significantly.  [new AC: 11]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2009)

*OOC:*


are yoou describing a harpy?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> are yoou describing a harpy?



OOC: I would assume so since his last post was titled *Harpy Fight*.  So is Francheska next?


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> are yoou describing a harpy?



Already handled by Kerlan, and admirably at that!


KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: I would assume so since his last post was titled *Harpy Fight*.  So is Francheska next?



Initiative Order, FYI:
21 - Francheska
20 - Tylara
11 - Xavier
10 - Kerlan
10 - Capizzio
05 - Harpy [hp=31-11=20, new AC=11]
04 - Manny

To answer Kerlan's question:  Yes!  We'll begin fresh at the top of the order, after Ty's initial action due to her singular awareness of the danger and the harpy's response.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Tylara's _ice knife_ slices into the foul flesh of the monstrosity [hp 31-11=20].  It swing its club at the wizardly elvish maiden, but fails to connect.  It is readily apparent that the chill of Ty's magic has slowed the beast's reaction time significantly.  [new AC: 11]






Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> are yoou describing a harpy?






KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: I would assume so since his last post was titled *Harpy Fight*.




er, um ... Doh! How did I miss that?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2009)

*Tylara*

The Elf maiden stands her ground against the unpleasant foe and draws her longsword, and makes a successful swing (1d20+4=13) that slices (1d8+1=5) into the Harpy's wing.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 16, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Xavier waits on Fran's actions
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Nov 16, 2009)

*Francheska Walova AC 14 HP 24/24*

Francheska has been itching to burn something, and when Tylara freezes the screehy bird creature, Francheska lets loose a mini-fireball right into the mid-section of the monster. "Ugh, more burning feathers! What is it about this forest?"

OOC: Attack d20+5=19+5=24; Damage: 3d6=10


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2009)

OOC:  I don't mean to be overly picky, but just where is the spell _mini fireball_??   Care to elaborate Franny?

OOC:  nevermind, Lou.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  I don't mean to be overly picky, but just where is the spell _mini fireball_??   Care to elaborate Franny?



OOC: I Believe that it's the Fiery Burst reserve feat.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2009)

OOC:  Thanks, Kerlan, I figured it was something like that, I just couldn't remember specifics.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 17, 2009)

Xavier fires off a small squadron of magical missiles that fly straight into the back of the harpy and nearly fell their foe.

[sblock=ooc]
Cast Magic Missile mm (3d4 3=9)
hits for 9 (I think it only has 1 more?).

Move away from it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2009)

as the foul feathered fied flys to avoid the persistant magic missles, it move expertly to avoid the poorly aimed crossbow bolt launceh by Cappi:

1d20+5=8, 1d8=6

(that was by and large one of the worse rolls I have done in a long time. I need my loaded dice in this game!)


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2009)

OOC:  Just need an action for Kerlan, I think.   He posted twice, but stated no action!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 18, 2009)

OOC: I was waiting for Xavier to act first. Also I think the fight's over: 

+31 HP
-11 dmg Ice Knife (Ty)
-10 dmg Fiery Burst (Fran)
-05 dmg Sword (Ty)
-09 dmg Magic Missile (Xavier)
----
=-4

IC: Kerlan looks upon the dying creature in pity. He walks up to it and uses his knife to end it's misery. 
OOC: Coup de Grace.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2009)

And Manny looks up from tying his shoe. "What's that? A what? Oh, oh, carry on then . . ."


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2009)

The Harpy gurgles grotesquely as it flops on the ground.  Kerlan's act would almost seem kind, if you weren't all sighing with relief by the stoppage of the disgusting noises.

Now what?  

OOC:  What happened was that I missed Fran's hit the first time through.  In the future, don't hide your damage in sblocks, please, Lou, unless you want me to miss your damage again.  Die rolls can go in sblocks, no problem, but I'd really rather not have to search for the amount of damage done, if that's ok?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2009)

"Ewww, those feathers stink when burnt."


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2009)

The other wizards can't help but think, "Yeah, well, they didn't exactly smell rosy before they were burnt, either, Capizzio!"


----------



## renau1g (Nov 20, 2009)

"Well, unless you have any need for arcane reagents that use harpy ingredients, I suggest we continue?" Xavier says


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2009)

Xavier does catch a quick glimpse of something shiny as he passes near the harpy's remains.... what was that on the underside of the stinking corpse?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2009)

*Tylara*

"There could be something of value here though I question if anything we find could be more valuable than the cost to have it cleaned."

She approaches the vanquished bird-woman to look for anything valuable.


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2009)

Searching the fallen harpy, Tylara locates something that looks very out-of-place on the dirty, smelly (fowl?) creature -- a diamond encrusted necklace that the beast is wearing as an anklet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 22, 2009)

*OOC:*


 I am sure we used stout sticks to leverage the  fowl foul foul fowl to get to the shiney


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2009)

*Tylara*

"My what a pretty trinket. Perhaps it is even magical?" Tylara concentrates a moment after a brief incantation. 

OOC: Detect Magic before touching the necklace nee anklet.


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2009)

[sblock=french 101]
Don't mean to be picky, but, actually, it would be anklet nee necklace.  The word "nee" refers to the state in which you were born.   Ain't that so, renau1g?[/sblock]

The necklace radiates a moderate aura of _Transmutation_ magic.  It has a word engraved one the inner side of its clasp.

[sblock=is there anybody out there?]
somebody post something before I forget what this necklace thingy does!
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 25, 2009)

something posted


----------



## Lou (Nov 25, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

As the others remove the anklet nee necklace and inspect it, Francheska holds her nose and looks over the dead bird woman with a slight grin or perhaps a smirk.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf tries to read the word...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 25, 2009)

Lou said:


> As the others remove the anklet nee necklace and inspect it, Francheska holds her nose and looks over the dead bird woman with a slight grin or perhaps a smirk.




Cappizio wanders over to Franceska dn gives her a playful jab of the elbow and says, " your are reeeely proud of your self, arn cha? das 'k so are we." his grin proves his words.


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2009)

*Tylara*

Ty's inspection of the word inscribed on the clasp of the necklace reveals that it is a sort of nonsense elven word that is basically the equivalent of 'ahem.'  The word itself is "thra-la."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 28, 2009)

"Magical you say. Interesting." Kerlan casts _Detect Magic_ and studies the item in order to _Identify_ it. 

OOC: _Identify_ using Artificier's Monocle.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 28, 2009)

*OOC:*


 does that monicle have a number uses per day for identify? if so, capi wrote a few scrolls of identify for emergency purposes


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 29, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> does that monicle have a number uses per day for identify? if so, capi wrote a few scrolls of identify for emergency purposes



OOC: Nope. _Detect Magic_ + 1 minute = _Identify_. So as long as you can still cast _Detect Magic_, you're good to go. Wonderful item.  I'm not sure if it works with scrolls or wands though.


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2009)

*Kerlan's identification*

[sblock=For Kerlan]
The _Detect Magic_ reveals, first that the item contains power of the _Transmutation_ school.  Kerlan's further study leads him to the conclusion that the item will permit the wearer, by whispering or saying aloud the command word, to cast _Eagle's Splendor_ upon himself/herself three times each day.  The spell takes effect as if cast by a caster of tenth level (duration=10 minutes).

[sblock=any sorcerers/bards with funny ideas]
The spell description specifically states that use of this spell does not permit a sorcerer/bard to cast additional bonus spells due to the enhanced charisma, but it does, of course, increase the DC of such spells as you might expect.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2009)

OOC:  Bump!  Ok, so Kerlan knows what the necklace does, but hasn't told anyone else yet, hint, hint.  Anyhoo, what's the plan now?  Keep trying to scout out the White Fist Orcs?  Whereabouts will you look next?  Continue on in the same general direction?  I think you were headed basically north, weren't you?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 4, 2009)

Kerlan studies the item and then breaks out in a grin. "It seems to make you more charismatic for a short time. Here you go Capizzio, I think you need this the most." He is obviously suppressing a laugh.


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2009)

OOC:  I like it when my Wizards share the luv!


----------



## Lou (Dec 4, 2009)

*Francheska Walova*

"Which way now?  I'm ready for some orcs--they don't have feathers."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2009)

"I second that . . . let's be about it!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan studies the item and then breaks out in a grin. "It seems to make you more charismatic for a short time. Here you go Capizzio, I think you need this the most." He is obviously suppressing a laugh.




With a twinkle in his eye, Capizzio accepts the offer item, "really? hozit work?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2009)

OOC:  DeWar, see post 245 for the identification of the item.  At least, I'm guessing that Kerlan will tell him? 

IC:  The Wizards trek a bit more to the west, the hills becoming a bit steeper and more rugged.  You begin to see small fissures and caves in the rock, and then, as Ty and Fran round a corner, they suddenly halt in shock and pull the party back behind the shelter of the corner:  "Orcs," they both say.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2009)

*OOC:*


Kerlan has not officially told him yet,so I will wait


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 5, 2009)

Kerlan explains to the others how the item works as they travel. 

At the sighting of Orcs he whispers, "Finally. How many are there and is it their home or a group out on their own?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2009)

The Wizards are walking along a wide shoulder of a cliff, with a not-too-deep gulley on your right (north) and a steep slope upwards (70 degrees?) to your left.  The top of the rock to your left is about 12 feet above you.  As you crest a hill and begin the downward trek to more pleasant meadows in the distance, you see a finger of smoke rising from a cave cut into the next hill before you.  Just going into the cave, the lookouts Tylara and Francheska spotted what just HAD to be three orcs.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 6, 2009)

the "Archeologist" instantly becomes alert to the announcement of orcs. He moves back a few steps to keep hidden, then asses the clift side above his head.

[take 10] (climb +5) for 15

he care fully checks foir handholds and slowly (1/4 movement) moves quietly up the racky face [take 10 ?] (move silent +7) for 17.









*OOC:*


 if i need to roll the move silent, then let me know


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2009)

*Tylara*

"I think it may well be a lair. They have a fire in a cave and there are at least three of them."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2009)

"So what preparations do we need to make? Let's get ready and be about our business!"


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC, Dewar]Taking 10 is fine this time.  Appears to be sufficiently successful, too![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Well, first preparation I plan to make is watch out for falling rock...climbers," says Tylara quirking her eyebrows upward in Capizzio's general direction. "After that we need to discuss our approach. If we plan a direct assault then I suggest we cast up all the defensive and buff magic we can."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 9, 2009)

once capizzio gets to the top he will try to get a better eye vies of what is going on from a tactile standpoint. he will be lying as low as possible. as an aside he will peek over the top as he is unsure if there are more of these orcs above.


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2009)

Capi slinks and slithers around.  He sees that there are three orcs at the mouth of the cave, just far enough inside to maintain a small degree of comfort for the dark-loving creatures.  They appear to just be loitering around.  Some might call it 'standing guard,' or something....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2009)

Capizzio slinks and slithers back to the bluff/cliff and climbs (takes a 10) down to the party. 
"I saw only 3 guards at the mouth, staying out of the sun. they were more loitering then guarding. I am sure theeere aare more inside. We may want to wait until night and see what the more active time produces to get an idea of what we are looking at. But that is my personal humble opinion"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2009)

*Tylara*

"We can watch for a while and see if any more show themselves, but we'd best be careful not to be seen ourselves."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2009)

"If you want, I can stay hidden up top there "








*OOC:*


 is there grass or something to hide in to watch the orcs?


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2009)

OOC:  Yes, there's grass, it's not much cover, though, but Capizzio thinks he can probably stay out of sight as long as he doesn't have to scratch his nose, or pee, or something.


----------



## Lou (Dec 13, 2009)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska yawns as the others talk about nightfall and more waiting.  So long as there is no movement, she sits down, removes her boots, and rubs her feet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2009)

Capizzio will suggest he return to the top to keep watch on the orcs then.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2009)

Lou said:


> Francheska yawns as the others talk about nightfall and more waiting.  So long as there is no movement, she sits down, removes her boots, and rubs her feet.



OOC:  Looks like at least ONE of these "gentlemanly" male wizards would offer to rub the elven maidens feet for her.....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2009)

OOC: Manny might, but the dang things are big as he is!


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2009)

OOC:  yeah, that would kinda be a 'full-body foot massage' for Manny. 
Pretty amusing mental image, though....  He might have more luck massaging one particular corn that's troubling her?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf checks her spell components and weapons. "So what's the plan here? Just watch and see who comes and goes for a while? We'd best watch the approaches to our resting spot as well as the lair."


----------



## Lou (Dec 14, 2009)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska puts her boots back on and stands up.  "Good points, Tylara.  I need to review....."  Francheska starts digging around in her spell pouch and backpack.  After counting on her fingers a few times and counting out odds and ends, Francheska looks up, "Should we backtrack on the path bit and perhaps swing around for a different vantage point?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2009)

From above Capizzio is heard to say in a whisper "that sounds good to me"


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2009)

[sblock=Lou]Francheska looks around, a bit puzzled.  Where's Xavier?  He was here just a moment ago, but now he's nowhere to be found.   .....very odd, that.....[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 20, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Leif]Those darn Illusionists! They always seem to disappear. Very inconvenient!  [/SBLOCK]

Kerlan looks at the others around him and begins, "I believe that this is what we have been looking for. They probably have little conflict out here, which is why they don't seem very attentive. We have three options as I see them."
"Firstly, we can buff up and charge in there fighting. I have a couple more spells that would make me much harder to hit, [OOC: _Alter Self_ for +6 NA and _Shield_ for an additional +3 putting my AC at 26. /OOC] and another spell to make a blade of pure fire that is easier to use than a normal blade. [OOC: _Flame Blade_ for 1d4+4 fire damage touch attacks. /OOC] I don't know what options you may have for this."
"Alternatively we could try to quietly take out the three and go from there. We could use spells such as _Sleep_, which proved effective previously, _Magic Missile_, or similar spells. After they were taken care of, we could enter without opposition."
"Thirdly, we could try and draw them out with something simple like _Dancing Lights_ or something else, where we could then fight them in the open." 
"What do you say?"


----------



## Lou (Dec 21, 2009)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska pipes up, "I'm all for buffing up and attacking.  What do you think, Xavier?"  Looking around... "Xavier? Where did he go?"  As a puzzled look comes over her face, Francheska asks, "Does he do this often?  He hasn't been taken, has he?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2009)

Manny holds his spear up, sighting along the shaft to ensure it remains straight, and testing the edge of the spearhead with a thumb.

"Any of those plans sounds good to me, though I suppose I'd favor luring a few of them out here at a time would be my preference."


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2009)

*The White Fist Orcs*

The orcs that you can see, do not appear to be overly hostile.  Rather, they seem to be engaging in something that would appear to be the orc version of "grab-ass," by which I mean that they are just goofing off, not literally grabbing any asses.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2009)

"Maybe we use spells to make ourselves as militant as possible and then try sleep on these first few so as to get as far in as we can before they know we are here..."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 21, 2009)

OOC: How far away are they?


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2009)

The wizards are pretty much in tactical control of this situation.  They were about 250 yards away when you first saw them, but you tell me how far away you want to be for beginning the assault.  The terrain is not too broken for a couple hundred yards from the entrance, but you can get some decent cover if you carefully select your approach.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2009)

*whispering from over the cliff face* maybe we can draw them closer to the cover by that alter self spell you mention to appear aas a heavily injured orc, then the rest of us ambush them.?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 10, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> *whispering from over the cliff face* maybe we can draw them closer to the cover by that alter self spell you mention to appear aas a heavily injured orc, then the rest of us ambush them.?"



"Alter Self can't be wasted on something like a distraction. I do have an illusion that can do what you describe though."

"Very well; I will strengthen my defenses with magic and then take on the disguise of a wounded orc. I will run out as if from a fearsome foe, which we are." Kerlan grins. "If they rush over to me, you can take them out by any means you wish while still staying behind cover. This may draw the guards out, and possibly others as well once they see their warriors dropping. Once enough of them are out in the open, Francheska can drop a _Fireball_ on them."

"Does that sound acceptable?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2010)

"An excellent plan, Kerlan! Let's do it!" Manny brandishes his spear fiercely in the general direction of the soon to be pincushions.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Tylara*

"Shall we proceed then?" Tylara readies her bow and runs over the spells she has memorized in her mind.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2010)

OOC:  Go for it!  I can't wait to see how it comes off!  Map coming soon, gonna try for tomorrow....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2010)

capizzio nods sagely with his approval


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 14, 2010)

"I will run out there looking scared and in order to increase the realism, Francheska will use her _Fiery Blast_ a couple of times. Get close but don't hit me, understand?" Kerlan gives her a stern look to emphasize his statement. "I will stumble and fall about a quarter of the way there but still within your line of sight. That way you can pick them off."

When everyone is ready, Kerlan will begin by casting _Alter Self_ and changing into a Troglodyte. "This form has greatly toughened skin that offers excellent protection." He then casts _Disguise Self_ to look like and injured Orc. "Hopefully this will fool them into coming out." Kerlan then casts _Shield_. "This is just in case. I want to be protected If I plan on getting that close to them." He then casts _Expeditious Retreat_ in case he needs to make, ... well ... an expeditious retreat. 

OOC: Let me know when to proceed and I will describe my "performance".


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2010)

Capizzio softly mumbles his mental invatory while removing two very well made cross bow bolts and a scroll. he then reads from the scroll.
"two launch bolts, two magic missles. two special bolts (read masterwork) and one scroll."

he then proceeds to cast cat's grace on himself right before we start headding off for trouble.

{cat's grace improves dex from 16 (at +3) to 20 (at +5)}


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2010)

So.  All we need now is a map.  Getting to that.  Really.  I am.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2010)

Manny looks around at the other making their preparations, shrugs nonchalantly and makes a few gestures as arcane syllables pour from his mouth.

_"Sursaing pearsanta!"_

[sblock=OOC]Casting _Mage Armor_.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 13/13     AC: 19*  AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 17*
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+09    ST(W):+11

                    *Mage Armor Active

  BAB: 01   Grapple:-10

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Longspear               +3        1d4+1          20/x3
Morningstar             +0        1d4-2          20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +5        1d6         19-20/x2

Spell Like Abilities (1/Day, Caster Level 01)
    Continual Flame     Protection from Evil
    Dancing Lights      Ventriloquism
    Mirror Image

Spells (Sorcerer):
    Cantrips (5/5)              First Level (4/5)
    * Daze                      * Mage Armor
    * Light                     * Orb of Fire, Lesser
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance

Spells (Wizard):
    Cantrips                    First Level
    * Detect Magic              * Dawnburst
    * Launch Bolt               * Deflect, Lesser
    * Launch Bolt               * Grease
    * Launch Bolt               * Jump
    * Message                   * Whelm
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2010)

*Tylara*

Her long fingers moving gracefully, Tylara protects herself with magic and readies her bracer and bow. "Whenever you are ready," she announces trying to sound casual, but there is a note of excitement in her voice and a gleam in her eye.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2010)

Capizzio hefts the crossbow bolt in hand and nods to his own redieness.


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2010)

OOC:  Ok, it's on me, then, to get a map!


----------



## Lou (Jan 18, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska repeats, "Where did Xavier go?  Did he start without us?"  She casts _Greater Mage Armor_ on herself, if she hasn't already today, followed by _Shield_ just as she prepares to chase after Kerlan.  "I'll use the flashy version of Feiry Burst instead of the hot version."  She winks at Kerlan.  "It only has a 60-foot range, so you get a good head start."

OOC:  Control _Feiry Blast_ to only do 1 hp of damage while chasing Kerlan.


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2010)

Map is in progress!

For convenience sake, I am assuming that you have moved up quite close to the orcs.  They have not spotted you and appear to be interested in some feature off to their left, while the party is below their line of sight and to their right.  The map will not show elevation, but where the party is presently, in light tree cover, is on a fair slope upward to the orcs' position.  You are now about 20 feet below them, so you can use that to judge the degree of slope.  The portion of the map that shows an entrance to their cave is on a rugged path that mitigates the effects of moving cross-country up the slope.


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2010)

Map Post!  

Here it is....


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerlan, seeming to be an injured orc, takes off running from behind cover. He looks behind him several times while moving, a terrified look on his face. He tries to briefly use a tree for cover. Flames burst around him as he stumbles his way up the hill waving his arms to get attention from the orcs. He falls about half way up the hill and remains there gripping his side and moaning. 

OOC: Kerlan falls at F-8, I think. It's hard to tell from the map, but is this at a good vantage point for both the orcs and my allies?

[SBLOCK=Kerlan's Current Status]Location: F-8
Initiative: ?
HP: 31/31
AC: 26, FF: 24, Touch: 12
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6
Speed: 60'

*Beguiler Spell Slots Left:*
0th (DC 15): 5
1st (DC 16): 5 4 2
Spell List: *0th:* Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/close, Read Magic. *1st:* Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable Alignment, Whelm.

*Wizard Spells Left:*
0th (DC 15): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 16): Fist of Stone, Benign Transposition, Persistent Blade, Shield, (Wall of Smoke), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 17): Alter Self, Flame Dagger, (Web), (Cloud of Knives), (Glitterdust)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2010)

OOC:  Yes, F8 will put Kerlan in view of both good guys and bad.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2010)

Hidden amongs the grass shrubs and trees is Capizzio, who patiently awaits the moment to launch his attack ...

BBCode
1d20+4=20

he takes a moment to ensure manny is ok ...

BBCode
1d20+4=18


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2010)

Manny moves stealthily along in Kerlan's wake, hiding carefully in the tall grass.

OOC: Hide Check (1d20+10=18), move to H6.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2010)

*Tylara*

The elf steps from behind the tree (to F4) and sends a shaft (1d20+5=10) flying toward the orcs, but it clatters against the stone above their heads. Cursing in elvish, she reaches for another arrow.

OOC: initiative (1d20+2=18)


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2010)

OOC:  Let's have initiative rolls for everyone else, please?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2010)

Initiative (1d20+2=19)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2010)

Capi's inititive:
BBCode
1d20+7=13


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerlan's Initiative (1d20+2=13)


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2010)

OOC: Just waiting for Lou, I think?


----------



## Lou (Jan 25, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

OOC: init d20+3=2+3=5

As Kerlan moves forward, Francheska throws Feiry Blasts towards him and to the right, staying 50 ft back. As Kerlan falls, Francheska says in a loud voice, "Now I've got you." She drops to a walk, approaching slowly while hoping the orcs take the bait.


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs*

The two orc guards, sheathe their weapons and looks of genuine concern come across their faces as the begin to move to assist the "orc" in distress.  [You've clearly got the drop on them, we'll use the init for after the surprise round.]

Sense Motive check: 1d20+2=4

Party init.
Orcs=20 (don'tcha just hate a DM with new dice)
Manny=19 [hiding]
Ty=18
Cappy=13
Kerlan =13
Frannie=5


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2010)

*OOC:*


 how far away is cappizzio from the orcs who are trying to help their fallen comrad? I need to know for a range increment


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2010)

OOC:  Can't you see the map?  Anyway, he's 35 feet from one, roughly, and 40 feet from the other, also roughly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2010)

*OOC:*


 oops, forgot there was a map. sorrry bot that.







*OOC:*




Capizzio targets orc at J,8
1d20+5=14, 1d8=4

Edit: Actually that was a 16 to hit as he has Cat's grace going on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2010)

Manny waits quietly until the trap is sprung by Kerlan, then springs up and uses a Launch Bolt cantrip to, well, launch a bolt!

To Hit (1d20+5=13)
Damage (1d6=5)


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2010)

Moved folks around slightly, just for fun.  The orcs move up to Kerlan to check on him.  Manny's bolt sails over the orcs, but Cappy's finds flesh and the northernmost orc howls in pain and looks into the trees toward the party.  Looks like Ty is up.  (I went ahead and gave Cappy an init bonus this round only.)

Init. Order:
Orcs=20 (don'tcha just hate a DM with new dice)
Manny=19 [hiding]
Ty=18
Cappy=13
Kerlan =13
Frannie=5


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2010)

*Tylara*

The elf raises her bow and tries another shot (1d20+5=14). 

OOC: damage (1d8+2=6) I guess a 14 might hit if they are still flat footed...


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 31, 2010)

Kerlan, in the firm belief that they can handle two orcs, keeps up his act in case others show up. He looks scared and tries slowly crawling toward the cave entrance.


----------



## Lou (Jan 31, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska throws a _Feiry Burst_ at full strength at the southern-most orc.

OOC: Ranged Touch d20+5=14+5=19-4 (ranged into melee to avoid Kerlan)=15; Damage: 3d6=1+5+1=7 (REF save for half, no SR)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2010)

Cappizzio moves to I,4 and will sen his next cross bow bolt to the orc at I,7

Attack:
1d20+8=21, 1d8=7 

[sblock= the math]
BAB rogue +1
Bab Wizard +1
Dex norm +3
Cat's Grace +2
Mwk crossbow bolt +1[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2010)

OOC:  Kerlan, you better revise your action.  You have to get past these two orcs before you can even think about heading for the cave entrance.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 1, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Kerlan, you better revise your action.  You have to get past these two orcs before you can even think about heading for the cave entrance.



OOC: So you're saying that Kerlan, an "injured orc", might be attacked by his "allies" before he can get past them? If he can't get past them safely, he will just stay put.


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2010)

OOC:  Well, I guess it's up to you how much you want to test your deception.  So... past them to the cave, is it?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 9, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Well, I guess it's up to you how much you want to test your deception.  So... past them to the cave, is it?



OOC: Yes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2010)

Manny pops up and tries another bolt, with even worse results (OOC: Rolled a natural 01).

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 13/13     AC: 19   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 17
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+09    ST(W):+11

  BAB: 01   Grapple:-10

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Longspear               +3        1d4+1          20/x3
Morningstar             +0        1d4-2          20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +5        1d6         19-20/x2

Spell Like Abilities (1/Day, Caster Level 01)
    Continual Flame     Protection from Evil
    Dancing Lights      Ventriloquism
    Mirror Image

Spells (Sorcerer):
    Cantrips (5/5)              First Level (4/5)
    * Daze                      * Mage Armor
    * Light                     * Orb of Fire, Lesser
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance

Spells (Wizard):
    Cantrips                    First Level
    * Detect Magic              * Dawnburst
    * [s]Launch Bolt[/s]               * Deflect, Lesser
    * [s]Launch Bolt[/s]               * Grease
    * Launch Bolt               * Jump
    * Message                   * Whelm
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2010)

Amazingly, the orcs seem to take little notice of Kerlan, except to call, "Hey, where ya goin?  We gots an elf and such to kill right here!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2010)

*OOC:*


 whose turn is it? I am pretty sure it is not cappizzio's


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2010)

OOC:  Since I've messed things up so badly, we'll say it's the party's turn.  The orcs were busy scratching their, ummm, heads (yeah, that's the ticket!) and talking to Kerlan......

just a reminder:
Init. Order:
Orcs=20 (don'tcha just hate a DM with new dice)
Manny=19 [hiding]
Ty=18
Cappy=13
Kerlan =13
Frannie=5


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2010)

Manny just attacked - rolled a natural one.


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2010)

OOC:  What was Mannykins' attack this time?  Another _launch bolt_, or something more mudane?

OOC: Never mind, got it now, duh.  Next!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2010)

So ty's turn.
Waiting on scotley?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2010)

*Tylara*

As another shot of her bow (1d20+5=7) goes well wide of the orc Tylara remember why she took up magic...


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2010)

OOC: Now it is your turn, DeWar:  Cappy, Kerlan, and Francheska still to act.  Not sure if Kerlan already acted this round or not, but he can go again anyway, since I've been so derelict in my duties.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2010)

Capizzio, located at I,4 (as per post 310) utters words of power, words familiar to most any wizard. The spell is the commonly used Missle of force.

3 darts are formed and the shoot unerringly at the arc's chest
3d4+3=12

(Magic missle: 2 darts for wizard level, 1 dart for practised spell caster.) the first hits orc at location I,7 the other two hit the orc to the south of him.

(the first MM does 3+1 damage)

map is posted here: [url=http://www.enworld.org/forum/5069351-post315.html] from post 315


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 11, 2010)

Kerlan continues to crawl towards the cave opening. He wants to make sure he's out of the way of any "pyrotechnics" that Fran may have ready.


----------



## Lou (Mar 11, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

OOC: Are both orcs still standing? Northern orc took a Missile of Force from Cappizio and the southern orc took a feiry burst from Francheska and two missiles of force from Cappizio.

IC: Francheska summons another feiry burst and throws it at the northern orc.

OOC: Ranged Touch d20+5-4 (ranged into melee to avoid Kerlan)=12+5-4=13; Damage: 3d6=1+6+4=11 (REF save for half, no SR)


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2010)

OOC:  Update coming soon


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2010)

*OOC:*


Whatcha think you are doing? going to sleep? you slacker!


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2010)

Both orcs fall to the massive and effective arcane onslaught of the intrepid wizards.  Quick and dirty, but it got the job done.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2010)

Keeping an eye on the cave entrance, cappizzio moves to being back within the trees and brush, not being sure what may come out of the cave or when.


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2010)

*Updating Map*

Using the last map, I need for everyone to give me coordinates for the position of their characters, pease.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2010)

OOC: Manny's still at G6.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2010)

OOC: Tylara remains at G5


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2010)

I will when i get home. I am at a computer that bans XLS files (I am at the coffee shop getting a free cup of Kenya coffee for my birthday)


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2010)

OOC:  Happy Birthday, Old Man! 

FYI:  My computer is schedled to be picked up by my Chief Tech Dude in less than an hour for some much needed maintenance and schtuff.  So no DM posts for a day or three, sorry.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 15, 2010)

Kerlan is at K-9.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2010)

5' step back to H, 3 and then hide in grass and brush.
1d20+6=15


----------



## Lou (Mar 16, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

With the others retreating, Francheska moves to F9 and waits.


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2010)

OOC: I'm back!  Expect a new map in... oh,  a day or so, maybe.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad to see you and your computer are back on speaking terms


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2010)

You and me both, man!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 29, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC: I'm back!  Expect a new map in... oh,  a day or so, maybe.



OOC: Hmmm, map map map. Where is that map. I know it's around here somewhere. Oh well, it will pop up sooner or later.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> map is posted here:  from post 315




here is the last map, Just to refresh Leif's ageing mamory. it has been 13 days since he promised a map.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2010)

*New Map*

Here's the new map, finally!

Lou, your stated position is off the steep approach path, so I'm guessing that your peeking over the edge to see the orcs?  You have 90% cover here, but it will cost you 20 feet of  movement to climb back up onto the path.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2010)

*OOC:*


now, whose turn is it?

I took a look back and it seems to be Manny's


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2010)

OOC:  _SOME_body go already!   or are you going to just surrender to the White Fist Orcs?


----------



## Lou (Mar 31, 2010)

OOC:  I thought the two orcs in front were dead? And we were waiting for more to exit?  Did I miss something?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2010)

OOC: That was my thinking as well. Are there any more orcs in sight?


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2010)

Nope!  Those two are, indeed, deceased, and if you wants more you gotta go in and get 'em!


----------



## Lou (Mar 31, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Seeing that no orcs come to investigate the noise of battle, Francheska waves her comrades up and moves up to search the two dead orcs as quietly as possible.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2010)

Manny moves forward, trying to stay in the tall grass and keeping watch on the cave entrance as Francheska search the bodies.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2010)

The two orcs, together, have 2 battle axes, 2 short bows, 20 arrows, 2 suits of scale mail 2 large wooden shields, and 30 sp.  The cave opening awaits.....  (OOC: map is done for now, but you need to be a bit inside the cave before you can see everything that I've mapped.  )


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 31, 2010)

After the two orcs get toasted, Kerlan pops one eye open to see what's going on. Fran is searching the bodies, the other wizards are taking cover and no other orcs are coming out. _Drat! They really are stupid. They didn't call for any reinforcements at all. Guess we'll have to go in and get them._ Kerlan gets up and brushes himself off. 

"Come on, let's go in after them."

He begins casting a spell and a beam of flame appears in his hand. Still looking like an injured orc, he walks up to the cave entrance. He waits for the others to get ready before acting. 
[SBLOCK=Kerlan's Current Status]Location: L-9
Initiative: ?
HP: 31/31
AC: 26, FF: 24, Touch: 12
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6
Speed: 60'

*Currently Active Spells:* Expeditious Retreat, Shield, Alter Self (Troglodyte), Disguise Self (Orc), Mage Armor, Flame Dagger

*Beguiler Spell Slots Left:*
0th (DC 15): 5
1st (DC 16): 5 4 2
Spell List: *0th:* Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/close, Read Magic. *1st:* Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable Alignment, Whelm.

*Wizard Spells Left:*
0th (DC 15): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 16): Fist of Stone, Benign Transposition, Persistent Blade, Shield, (Wall of Smoke), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 17): Alter Self, Flame Dagger, (Web), (Cloud of Knives), (Glitterdust)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2010)

Manny sees the 'bait' get up and rises himself, following Kerlan to the cave mouth.

_Well, at least we got two of them out of the way._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2010)

Cappi joins the others at the cave mouth.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2010)

*Tylara*

The Elf joins the others with her sword and bracer at the ready. "Let's see if anyone's home?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2010)

Capizzio will draw is rapier as he has used up the last of his launch bolt spells. he speaks a feww words and announces his readieness. (cast low light vision spell- duration: 5 hours)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 6, 2010)

"Let's go." Kerlan heads into the entrance with the others following behind.

OOC: Fran will just have to take up the rear.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2010)

Cappi, with rapier at the ready, folows Kerlian with no further ado.


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs*

And so the intrepid Wizards boldly stride forward into the dark caves of the WhiteFist Orcs, not knowing what deviltry they may soon find ahead, but certain that it will be deadly! 

[update coming soon!]

[sblock=Since You Asked...]Yes, I'm back, cof, cof, and I'm probably going to live after all, danggit. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs*

Kerlan boldly strides into the cave, with Capizzio right on his heels, and Manny, Tylara, and Francheska right behind.  In this first cave are two orc guards, apparently engaged in conversation with someone further in the cave complex, perhaps down a ledge not far inside.  The wizards' boots inadvertently scuffle on the rocky soil of the cave, and the orcs look around.

ROLL INITIATIVE!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 17, 2010)

Leif said:


> ROLL INITIATIVE!



Initiative (1d20+2=19)


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2010)

OOC:  Going to take any actions, Kerlan?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2010)

Initiative (1d20+2=4)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2010)

*Tylara*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=15)

Moving swiftly, Tylara tucks her blade under her left arm as she speaks the harsh draconic words of a spell. She gestures sharply at the orc closest to the edge and a brace of force missiles (1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=4) streak forth to strike the orc. _I hope he's clumsy_ she thinks fleetingly as the missiles hit him where he stands on the edge of the drop.


----------



## Lou (Apr 18, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

OOC:  init 10+3=13


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 18, 2010)

Kerlan takes a step towards the nearest Orc and shoves the dagger of flame straight into his chest. 
OOC: To hit (touch) and damage vs O-8. (1d20+2=19, 1d4+4=8) Possible Crit! (1d20+2=16, 1d4+4=8)


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs*

Tylara sends missiles of force into the orc standing nearest the edge.  He shudders, stumbles, and falls downward with a shriek.  Kerlan hurls a dagger of flame into the other orc, who immediately erupts into a brief ball of flams and then lies still.

*"COMBAT" over, orcs are dispatched handily


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2010)

*Tylara*

Rushing forward, Tylara peers over the edge of the drop to see if any other Orcs are nearby.


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs*

Tyara sees the crumpled form of the orc she sent over the edge, and as she nears the edge, she sees a study ladder leading downward.  No other orcs are immediately evident.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2010)

*Tylara*

Tylara drops her sword into its sheath and calls the others forward, "Let's keep moving before they have a chance to regroup."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 18, 2010)

*OOC:*


 can I keep this inititive roll as i was not aware that the battle was over as fast as it started? 







1d20+7=27 

With his rapier in one hand and a cross bow bolt in the othere, Cappi moves 5 feet forward and peers around the corner to look for aggressors.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2010)

"Great job, guys! I'd barely even seen them, and over they went! Let's get going."


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs*

[sblock=DeWar]Well, ok this time you can[/sblock]

As they move further in, and their eyes adjust to the dimness of the caverns, the wizards can now see a large number of orcs (40!) gathered in the cave they are about to enter.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2010)

*Tylara*

"Cappizio! Grab that ladder and pull it up!" Shouts Tylara as she begins a spell. 

OOC: Casting Monster summoning 2


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2010)

OOC: Tylara _should_ be thinking _"My kingdom for a fireball...."_


----------



## Lou (Apr 18, 2010)

OOC: I can't tell, are those walls along row 9 from colume S to U of the map? It looks like Francheska can't _Fireball_ the whole group because of internal walls. Am I reading the map wrong?


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2010)

OOC:  There is also a wall at S/T, 9 it's just that the 2nd "O" in S9 obscures it.  Likewise with U/V, 10-11.  So, to answer your question, no one fireball can't get them all.

Map has been fixed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2010)

*OOC:*


 I was actually trying to 5 foot step to N,7 but I will take what you gave me here. Incidently there was mention of a ladder down the 10 foot drop. What ladder? I see no mention of a ladder on the map.


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2010)

OOC:  Yeah, I couldn't figure out a good way to show the ladder on the map.  But, for simplicity's sake, it's right in front of Capizzio.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC: Tylara _should_ be thinking _"My kingdom for a fireball...."_




OOC: Alas, only few more experience points...


----------



## Lou (Apr 19, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

"I'll take the left ones! No one jump down yet!" Francheska speaks the words of power _Kerboom_! and a pea of red fire jumps from her finger and races to U7 on the map, where it explodes into a 20' _Fireball_.

OOC: Should get every orc in R10 and from S9 upwards. Damage=5d6=24 + 1d6 = 6 = 30 (REF for half/ SR applies)


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2010)

OOC:  I'm going to rule generously and say that the orc in Q,11 was leaning to the NE, and it got him as well.  Outstanding performance, Bravo, Bro!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 19, 2010)

Kerlan watches Fran's _Fireball_ toast the group of orcs with admiration. He then begins casting his own spell, _Glitterdust_. 

OOC: He targets the corner shared by squares T-11 and S-12. DC 17 Will save or be blinded. 10 ft radius. Should catch almost all of them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2010)

Cappizzio drops the crossbow bolt and grabs the ladder dragging it backwards an extra 5 feet (I am guessing it is a 12 foot ladder or so?) for a total of 15 feet of movement.

He will then dig around until he finds his scroll of bull's strength. 
next round: [cast spell] bull's strength [/cast spell]


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2010)

OOC: Need actions for Manny and Tylara.  Scratch that, Ty is casting a full round spell (MS2)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2010)

Manny stands staring in awe at the sheer destructive force unleashed by his friends and fellow wizards.

_Someday, I'll learn those spells too! Oh, my kingdom for a Fireball! Well, I'll just toss in a Brownie size Fireball for now . . ._

He holds out his tiny hand and a concentrates. "Rabentador!" A ball of bright orange flame appears in his hand, and he hurls it down at one of the orcs not so far affected by his friends' spells.

[sblock=Actions]Orb of Fire, Lesser (Ranged Touch Attack)
TH, Damage (1d20+3=10, 1d8=4)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 13/13     AC: 15   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+09    ST(W):+11

  BAB: 01   Grapple:-10

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Longspear               +3        1d4+1          20/x3
Morningstar             +0        1d4-2          20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +5        1d6         19-20/x2

Spell Like Abilities (1/Day, Caster Level 01)
    Continual Flame     Protection from Evil
    Dancing Lights      Ventriloquism
    Mirror Image

Spells (Sorcerer):
    Cantrips (5/5)              First Level (3/5)
    * Daze                      * Mage Armor
    * Light                     * Orb of Fire, Lesser
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance

Spells (Wizard):
    Cantrips                    First Level
    * Detect Magic              * Dawnburst
    * [s]Launch Bolt[/s]               * Deflect, Lesser
    * [s]Launch Bolt[/s]               * Grease
    * Launch Bolt               * Jump
    * Message                   * Whelm
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs*

Francheska's fireball utterly devastates the orcs in the northern portion of the cavern and a couple of the ones in the southern portion.  The carnage is truly massive.  Manny's lesser fire attack misses.  Kerlan's _Glitterdust_ blinds almost all of the remaining orcs.  Cappizio and Tylara are in the act of casting additional spells that will take effect next round, which should be um, right about now.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2010)

*Tylara*

With a swirl of colored light a celestial giant bombardier beetle appears (at R10) and immediately launches its acid attack toward the exit to the south. Tylara then reaches for bow and arrow. 

OOC: [sblock=Acid Spray (Ex)]
When attacked or disturbed, the creature can release a 10-foot cone of acidic vapor once per round. Those within the cone must succeed on a DC 13 Fortitude save or take 1d4+2 points of acid damage. The save DC is Constitution-based. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2010)

"forza di molti su di me!"  boldy delares Cappi, then suddenly his musculature tightens and bulks! (Bull's strength)

[sblock=translation] strength of many upon me![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2010)

OOC:  I can't see the map at present, the orcs have 5hp each, so you can resolve the acid attack yourself.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2010)

OOC: Okay, I figure like 5 guys in the blast and assuming standard orcs that's +3 saves.  Fort Saves (1d20+3=16, 1d20+3=15, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+3=4, 1d20+3=4) Two fail and take Acid Damage (1d4+2=5). So figure 2 dead orcs. Here's a jpg of the map with the beetle added.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2010)

We'll say that four of the orcs succumbed to the acid attack, to that leaves twelve of them still standing.

OOC:  By some freak chance, I can see the maps again today and access my docs normally!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 25, 2010)

Kerlan decides that it's time to wade in. He puts the ladder back into place and climbs down. He moves over to the nearest orc and attacks, but misses. 

OOC: Move to Q-11 and attacks orc in R-12. Attack vs R-12 (1d20+2=7, 1d4+4=7)


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2010)

Kerlan descends the ladder and attacks a nearby orc, eviscerating it quite thoroughly.  Kerlan then finds himself quickly swarmed by the rest of the orc survivors who are now extremely angry at what the wizards have just done to their comrades.  Amazingly, he is only hit once (22) with a battle axe for 7 hp damage.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 25, 2010)

OOC: Actually, I think I missed with my attack. Also, my AC is 26. Here is a status summary:[SBLOCK=Kerlan's Current Status]Location: Q-11
Initiative: ?
HP: 31/31
AC: 26, FF: 24, Touch: 12
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6
Speed: 60'

*Currently Active Spells:* Expeditious Retreat, Shield (+4 AC), Alter Self (Troglodyte) (+6 AC), Disguise Self (Orc), Mage Armor (+4 AC), Flame Dagger

*Beguiler Spell Slots Left:*
0th (DC 15): 5
1st (DC 16): 5 4 2
Spell List: *0th:* Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/close, Read Magic. *1st:* Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable Alignment, Whelm.

*Wizard Spells Left:*
0th (DC 15): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 16): Fist of Stone, Benign Transposition, Persistent Blade, Shield, (Wall of Smoke), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 17): Alter Self, Flame Dagger, (Web), (Cloud of Knives), (Glitterdust)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2010)

Cappizzio watches in dismay as his efforts to contain the orcs is completly reveersed, in an act of sheer stupid brvity himself he (moves to q,8) jumps off the ledge and tumbles to a standing position and attacks the Orc at Q,( (flanking him)
tumble: 1d20+5=24 
tumble dc: 15 (Treat a fall as if it were 10 feet shorter than it really is when determining damage. )

Attack:
1d20+10=14, 1d6+4=7, 1d6=3 

OOC: crappy dice roller!


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2010)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Actually, I think I missed with my attack. Also, my AC is 26. Here is a status summary:[SBLOCK=Kerlan's Current Status]Location: Q-11
> Initiative: ?
> HP: 31/31
> AC: 26, FF: 24, Touch: 12
> ...



OOC: Sunuvagun, you're right!  My bad, sorry.  Scratch that then.

Capizzio:  missed, sorry. (It was close, though...)


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 2, 2010)

OOC: Come on people, let's keep this moving. Are we waiting on someone to go? or can I just keep attacking?


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2010)

OOC:  I was kinda waiting for at least some of your fellow wizards to wow me with some more totally devastating magical exploits.  Anybody??


----------



## Lou (May 2, 2010)

OOC:  I thought the living orcs were blinded, so we could waltz down....

OOC2:  So no tornadoes in J-town last night?


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 2, 2010)

Lou said:


> OOC:  I thought the living orcs were blinded, so we could waltz down....
> 
> OOC2:  So no tornadoes in J-town last night?



OOC: Well, yeah. It's just that nobody is waltzing down right now. Except me and Cap. 

OOC2: Nope, no tornadoes. Just lots and lots of rain, oh yeah, and more rain.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2010)

rain with a chance of rain. And no tornadoes here either


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2010)

*Tylara*

The elf directs the summoned beetle to continue attacking orcs as she fires an arrow (1d20+6=17) at one of the orcs attacking Kerlan.

OOC: Damage (1d8+3=4)


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2010)

OOC:  No tornadoes in J-town last night, exactly -- there was one on the ground near Trumann for a short distance I believe.

What the heck, the orc stuck by Ty's arrow cut himself shaving this morning for 1hp, so he's dead now, too.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 4, 2010)

Kerlan attacks again. Attack (1d20+2=14, 1d4+4=6)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


is this a new round?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]What DeWar said . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2010)

OOC:  Umm, sure!  Yeah, that's the ticket!  Go get 'em guys!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Umm, sure!  Yeah, that's the ticket!  Go get 'em guys!




Cappi attacks with a fancy floursh, only to let his quarry totally side step his attack completely!

BBCode 1d20+6=8, 1d6+2=7


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 6, 2010)

It's pretty much cleanup right now, unless something else shows up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2010)

if capp can hit the darn thing.[/ooc]


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 8, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> if capp can hit the darn thing.[/ooc]



OOC: Just keep trying!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2010)

well, I am not giving up.


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs*

The largest orc that's left alive stands and calls out loudly, Enough!  All of my warriors stand down at once!  Too much blood has already been shed here today!"

And with that, he makes obeisance to Francheska and says, "Oh Great and Powerful Mage, we humbly beseech you to have mercy upon what's left of our tribe.  There are barely enough of us left to bury our dead -- please spare those of us that remain?"  And he goes on, "I am called Jartrews Longknife, and I was a mere Captain of the tribe before you incinerated the more senior members of our tribe, but now I accept the mantle of leadership, and while the bloodlust is now heavily upon some of our warriors, my responsibility is to the tribe as a whole, and to see that our whelps reach adulthood, so I pray for your mercy upon us."

The Wizards are uniformly taken aback by this speech, not because it is so unheard-of for a clearly outclassed combatant to sue for peace, but because it is the most articulate, cherent series of words that they've ever heard issue forth from the mouth of an orc!


----------



## Lou (May 9, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska, who was just ready to draw back an arrow, lowers her bow and stammers, "Hmmm, well, I see!"

OOC: Well crap! Off to play Mafia Wars and think about that one. I'm trying to remember why the party is out here.... Was it to kill off these orcs? Or to find a witch? ummm....


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2010)

OOC:  Just a suggestion, but maybe they could be of some help in achieving your greater goal?

OOC:  And, actually, the mission of the party is to find and defeat a wizard troublemaker known as Larin Karr.


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Jartrews Longknife*

Chieftan Longknife quietly awaits Francheska's pleasure.  The other orcs are strangely quiet as they begin milling about or stacking corpses/sweeping up ashes.  The fight seems to have gone completely out of all of them.


----------



## Lou (May 10, 2010)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

Francheska frowns and then looks over at her cousin Xavier, nodding her head, "Cappizzio?" Looking over at him, Francheska says, "Cappizio, accept the surrender of the White Fist orcs. Chief Longknife should be useful to help us fulfill our mission."

OOC: Having a man (and a lawyer to boot) act as our leader may help the other orcs feel better about the surrender. It also puts more party members in positions of authority for the orc tribe.


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Jartrews Longknife*

Chief Longknife smiles grimly.  "Very well, as you wish.  Which one is this Capizrog?"

[sblock=DeWar]Sorry, man, couldn't resist.  And I tried  SOOO hard, too![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2010)

Cappizzio pauses for half a second then turns to face the chief, salutes hi with a sword salute and says, "That's Cappizzio. Cap-peez-zee-oh. So Chief LongKnife, under what conditions do you surrender yourselves?"









*OOC:*


 I am sure you tried not to. as much as i would try to push away a deturmined hottie wanting me.


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Jartrews Longknife*

"As you said, Catain Cap-peez-zee-oh,"  the orc seems to be having some difficulty coaxing his misshapen lips to form the name, "We no longer wish to fight you.  I ask that you spare our lives, leave us such food stores as we have, and, if it's not too much to ask, perhaps leave us a little money so that we can buy more food if needed.  Otherwise, all that we have is yours.  I ask also that you allow my warriors to keep their weapons, but here," the orc bows and offers you his large scimitar, "I offer my own weapon to you as a token of my good faith.  What else do you require of us?  Are you going on a journey, you are quite far outside of human lands -- if you require a guide, we can provide one for you."


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2010)

*Tylara*

Much as it pains her to play second fiddle, Tylara stands with bow and arrow in hand looking the part of an elven bodyguard for Cappizzio.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 11, 2010)

Kerlan moves over to Capi's other side, still in the guise of an Orc. He whispers, "They need to leave the valley, and give us information about the Underdark, the Crushed Skull orcs, and Larin Karr. Plus anything else you can think of."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2010)

Cappi sighs inwardly as he has no real skill at these things, but he acceps the Scimitar with grace.

"these are the things that we require:
1)We seek information on the Crushed Scull Orcs
2)We supect they hide in the underdark so we need to know a safe entrance into the underdark that will lead to them.
3)You will need to leave this valley and find a new home. The further you travel the less likely we will meet again. If we eet again, I may require tribue from you.
4)We seek a wizard named Larin Karr. We need a guide to find him as well as any and all information on him that you possess.
5) your complete silence as to us and our plans

Do you agree to these terms?"


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Jartrews Longknife*



Scott DeWar said:


> Cappi sighs inwardly as he has no real skill at these things, but he acceps the Scimitar with grace.
> 
> "these are the things that we require:
> 1)We seek information on the Crushed Scull Orcs
> ...



Chief Longknife sighs, but says, "Yes, we accept your terms.  I only urge you to great caution in seeking out the Crushed Skull Tribe.  They are far more warlike than we are.  Yes, they do live in the Underdark.  There are numerous entrances to the Underdark in Quail Valley, you can practically find on beneath every rock!  In fact, we have one here in our caves that you can use, although it takes a bit of climbing skill to descend here.  I ask that you allow us to remain here in our caves until after you have completed your mission to find this Larin Karr.  That way we can guard your entrance to the Underdark behind you, and you can have a safe place to which you can retreat if necessary.  We will leave peacefully when your mission is complete.  We know of Larin Karr in general terms, but nothing specific.  In fact, I heard that he is dead, but I will not believe it until I see his lifeless corpse.  I am willing to provide you with a guide through the underdark to help you surface-types negotiate the many dangers that you will find there.  Also, your guide, My son Belicus, will know many of the regions that are best avoided.  Your plans shall never be spoken of by us again, on that you have my solemn vow."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2010)

"Allow me to speak with my councelers first before we finalize on this."


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Jartrews Longknife*

Longknife nods and withdraws several paces, motioning for his tribe members to do likewise.


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2010)

Tylara resists the urge to smack Cappizzio for not asking for some sort of tribute from the tribe since they are proving helpful. "Assuming we can trust them it isn't a bad deal."


----------



## Lou (May 13, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

"Agreed, it is a good deal if they don't randomly jump us." says Francheska quietly.


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Jartrews Longknife*

Longknife and the other orcs continue to wait patiently while the wizard's run through imagined events and try to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.

OOC:  Why would they try to trick you like that, considering that you annihilated well above half of their tribe in just about a minute's time?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


 because as the dm you are automaticaly a sneaky bast ... er ... person. As a Lawyer you wil automatically look for and exploit any and all faults in what is asked for. 







Cappizzio smiles sryly and says in a low voice, " I figured if I ask for too much that might garner resentment and reduce any loyalty that we may be able to build. I just hope I did not ask for too little to make us seem weak. " he then looks to the others for their input.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2010)

"I say take the deal and let's get on with it."


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2010)

"Yes, take the deal. I suggest you thunder loudly at us to show you are in charge and then go tell them we accept. Are we ready to head for the Underdark now? I am. "


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 15, 2010)

Kerlan looks at the orcs, judging them, "I agree, let's accept their offer."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2010)

Cappizzio smile briefly at the wors of 'thunder at them' then inhalses shaprly and speaks loud and stern,
That is the offer I have given and I will have no less! I have spoken!!"
He raises his hand with the rapier in the air to emphisize his finality of statement.

Turnining to Cihief Longblade, he walks to him and says, "It is to be as spoken. Your son as your guide. You will keep all of your provisions and belongings. And since you are to be moving out, you will need to deend your people, so here is your blade to do so." Offering the wicked heavy blade to the chief he sheaths his rapier, opens his haversack, withdraws his bottle of wine and opens it. 
"Shall we drink on it?"  He then takes a pull from it and then offers it to the chief.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Jartrews Longknife*

Chief Longknife accepts the bottle from Capizzio, glances around him to make sure that his lieutenants are watching carefully, says, "Excellent!  This sharing of the liquor seals our pact."  He then takes a very long pull from the bottle and passes it back to Capizzio, wiping his mouth on his other sleeve.  When Capi takes the bottle he says quietly where only the wizards can hear him, "It is done, and I thank you."


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2010)

Oooops
......


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2010)

Cappi takes a swig again from the bottle, though only a sip makes it through. he says, "Ah a good vintage." then in a whisper as quiet as the chief, " someday, you ow us an explanation of that. " then loud again, " Cheers then! successful travels then!"


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Jartrews Longknife*

The Chief says, "Excellent.  I expect you will want to rest and refresh yourselves now and then make an early start into the Great and Forbidding Underdark fist thing tomorrow?  We seem to have many less mouths to feed now, so I think that a feast is in order to prevent the waste of all the food already prepared.  Will you stay as our honored guests?"  And, softly to Capizzio he says, "Exlpanation of what, exactly?  Of my gratitude?  That's simple, I am thankful that you did not kill the rest of us as well."


----------



## Lou (May 16, 2010)

*Francheska Walova(Evoker)*

Francheska speaks up, "Chief, where is our guide?  We will dine with him before we leave."

Quietly to the others, "Let's stay together and not let ourselves get isolated where disgruntled warriors could take revenge."


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Jartrews Longknife*



Lou said:


> Francheska speaks up, "Chief, where is our guide?  We will dine with him before we leave."
> 
> Quietly to the others, "Let's stay together and not let ourselves get isolated where disgruntled warriors could take revenge."



Chief Longknife motions his son over to him.  "This is my own whelp, Simeon Longknife.  He will be your guide.  I am trusting you to take good care of my Prince!"  His son, a young adult by the looks of him, seems a little bit nervous, but stoic in the face of his newly assigned task.  You've never seen an orc with a hooked nose as pronounced as Simeon's!  But, looking more closely at his putative father, you see a definite resmblance about the eyes, ears, and chin.  Mama must have a honker to be truly 'proud' of?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2010)

a non committal grunt is all that  cappi si able to utter when franny speaks. " good idea." he says, though to which one or both it is hard to tell. 

At the introduction to Simeon he says, " Well met Simeon, son of Jartrews." he then offers his hand for a shake.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Simeon Longknife*



Scott DeWar said:


> At the introduction to Simeon he says, " Well met Simeon, son of Jartrews." he then offers his hand for a shake.



Simeon takes the offered hand gingerly, looks at it, and then looks to his father, who nods.  He then bows slightly, and Capizzio would swear that Simeon is about to KISS his hand, but at the last moment, he straightens back up and shakes Cappzzioi's hand vigorously.  "May we have good hunting together, brother," says the young orc.

[sblock=FYI Simeon Longknife]Simeon is Barbarian3, stats to be determined (by me) later, this will be sort of a communal character, I guess, but use your best judgment with him, please.  If anyone strays too far, I'll fix it when the time comes.  ...  I FINALLY got a warrior in my party of wizards! [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2010)

"yes, good hunting."


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2010)

*Tylara*

The elf greets the newest edition to the group. "Welcome Simeon. I look forward to much good hunting with you. Tell us of your experiences in the Underdark. What hazards to we face?"


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Simeon Longknife*

Simeon looks thoughtful and then says, "Almost everything is a hazard in the underdark, really.  The terrain itself is normally extremely rugged -- these aren't passages hewn by folk like orcs or humans who walk on two legs.  No, the typical inhabitant of the underdark either slithers, swims, or flies.  There will be times when we must climb either up or down for hours, possibly even a day or longer, to reach the next plateau.  And let's not forget the Crushed Skull Orcs, either!  They are very dangerous and would rather kill us and eat us than anything else, and that goes for myself, too.  And, then, there are smaller pockets where various beasts and vile folk live where the terrain is easier, but the dangers there are usually even greater.  We will generally be traveling to the north for the greater part of our journey, and we will need to go some 50 miles or more.  Is there something else that you seek in the underdark besides the Crushed Skull Orcs?"


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2010)

"We're also looking for a wizard who may have ventured in there. His name is Larin Karr (sp?)"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2010)

"Yes, this Larin Karr fellow. It sounds like this undertaking is not only for our tribe, but your tribe as well. These dangers are a threat to all of us surface walkers." says Cappizzio ponderously.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Simeon Longknife*



Scotley said:


> "We're also looking for a wizard who may have ventured in there. His name is Larin Karr (sp?)"






Scott DeWar said:


> "Yes, this Larin Karr fellow. It sounds like this undertaking is not only for our tribe, but your tribe as well. These dangers are a threat to all of us surface walkers." says Cappizzio ponderously.



OOC:  Your spelling is amazingly correct, Scotley!  I'll alert the media at once!

IC:  Simeon looks thoughtful and says, "Hmm, Larin Karr, you say?  I am not familar with that name.  Perhaps the Crushed Skull Orcs know something of him.  Of course, we'll have to catch them during a lull in their bloodlust in order to find out, but it _could_ happen, I suppose."


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 19, 2010)

Kerlan the orc looks at Simeon and speaks. "I must take a moment." He then walks off behind a boulder that completely blocks everyone's view of him. Coming back out the other side he is not longer an orc. What you see is a humanoid reptilian creature. Some may know it as an evil warlike creature called a Troglodyte. As soon as it appears, however, it moves behind another boulder. Out from the other side appears an ordinary looking man. He walks back to the group and again looks at Simeon. "That's much better. My name is Kerlan." He then brings out his copy of the Underdark map they found at the Keep and shows it to him. "Maybe you can fill in some information for us on this map."


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Simeon Longknife*

Simeon takes the map and studies it carefully.  "Yes, this is very good, where did you get this?  Do you not know that this map shows you the path to the Vault of Larin Karr?  See here, we are presently down here," he indicates to the south of the areas shown on the map.  "We will reach this area about here, and _this_ is where the Crushed Skull tribe lives, so we will want to take this smaller side passage around them.  We will be so close, though, that I expect we will see at least some of them.  Maybe we can avoid any large war parties, however."

OOC:  The Area farthest to the west on the map is the Vault of Larin Karr, and it is already circled on the map with a large notation.  The area slightly to the north, and a good distance to the east is where Simeon says the Crushed Skull tribe lives.  He didn't mention the other two areas marked.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 20, 2010)

Kerlan points to the map. "What do you know about these other areas marked on the map? Are there any dangers down there that we can add to the map? Are there any other places of interest?"


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Simeon Longknife*



KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan points to the map. "What do you know about these other areas marked on the map? Are there any dangers down there that we can add to the map? Are there any other places of interest?"




OOC:  Good thinking, Kerlan!

Simeon says, "Well, since you ask, _this_ area," he indicates a place to the west of the Crushed Skull Tribe's home, "is a large lake, above the lake on the surface is a keep where a bunch of hobgoblins live, although we haven't heard much from themfor a long time, now.  And _this_ place," he points down a secondary passage from the lake, "is actually beneath the town of Pembrose.  And there are other creatures living all over the place under the Valley.  There are gnolls, at least one fire giant, at least one behir, and an evil temple and various undead here and there."


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Simeon Longknife*

Better yet, Wizard, just give me a fresh sheet of parchment, and I'll make a better map.  Then, assuming that Kerlan, or someone else, gives him a piece of parchment, Simeon proceeds to make a much better Underdark map for you.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2010)

Capizzio pulls a sheet pf paarchemnt out and hands it to Simeon.


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Simeon Longknife*

Simeon thanks Capizzio and proceeds to sketch the map in Post 464

"There you go," he says, "Any questions?  I think even a bunch of wizards should be able to tell which are the better passages, and which ones may get a little, uh, confined and treacherous."


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 30, 2010)

Kerlan compares the two maps and tries to copy the info from their old map onto the new one. He then examines it and come up with a few questions. "What is this about zombies near here? What about the wizard marked over here. Also, do you know anything about the dragon that supposedly lives here, like a color? We were at that lake previously. It appears we were near the Crush Skull orcs then. How long of a journey would you say it is from here to there?"


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2010)

*The White Fist Orcs, Simeon Longknife*



KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan compares the two maps and tries to copy the info from their old map onto the new one. He then examines it and come up with a few questions. "What is this about zombies near here? What about the wizard marked over here. Also, do you know anything about the dragon that supposedly lives here, like a color? We were at that lake previously. It appears we were near the Crush Skull orcs then. How long of a journey would you say it is from here to there?"



"My tribe always says that there are zombies there, so we never go that way.  The Wizard lives on the surface in Twain.  His "cave" is above that spot, though.  To Crushed Skull tribe takes 8 days' travel.  Or we can make it in six if we go fast and have good luck avoiding the other stuff down here.  Better allow for 8 to be safe.  The lake is under a keep on the surface.  We heard that the Crushed Skulls were about to move in there.  Not sure if that's right, or not.  Can we talk while we move?  We need to get going and not stand here.  Which way we go?"

[sblock=sorry]You'll have to bear with me while I sort out just how to "speak" for Simeon.  His dialect is still a work in progress at this point. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2010)

"We must have been pretty close to those Orcs once before. I agree we should get moving. Looks like we go north and west."


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2010)

OOC:  Following the primary-type passage before you that goes north first and then does a snake impersonation before it winds up going NW?


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 31, 2010)

OOC: N - NE - N - W - NW - N - NW - N - NW - W - NW - W - N. Is that specific enough?


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2010)

A simple "yes" would have sufficed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2010)

Sounds good - let's get a move on!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2010)

sounds good here too.


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2010)

'Yes'


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2010)

*Into the Underdark! -- Your Guide:  Simeon Longknife*

As you begin your travel, Simeon Longknife says softly in a stage whisper, "Now stay alert, and no one wander off alone.  If you need to stop let us know, we're in no real hurry at the moment.  And anyway, it's not like we'll be able to go very fast in some places here, anyway.  This passage that we're in is one of the largest we'll find down here.  There are many, many smaller caves and passages, as you'll see soon enough."

The footing in the passage is treacherous at best.  The floor of the cavern is wet in many places, with accumulations of water making small, brackish pools every few dozen yards.  The floor, walls, and ceiling are mostly covered with lichen or some similar growth.  Simeon asks you all to be as quiet as possible, and to only speak above the faintest whisper if  it is absolutely necessary.  He draws everyone in close to him and softly says, "There is some lichen  down here that you can eat, but don't just grab some and have a snack!  Let me check it first, because some is at least mildly poisonous, too, or it will give you the galloping trots so bad that you wished you were dead.  And remember, there are many creatures and things down here, some harmless, most not.  We may find that the Crushed Skull Orcs are among the least of our worries before we get very far at all."

There are stalactites and stalagmites in some areas, but Simeon tells you that these tend to be rare in primary passages like the one you're in.  Every so often, there is an area of flowstone that might be strangely beautiful if you were at ease when you saw it.  The passageway that you are in is a primary passage between 15 and 30 feet wide and up to 20 feet tall.  All is oddly quiet, except for the scraping of your boots on the floor of the passage, and the occasional *drip* *drip* *drip* of water somewhere.  All set, you cautiously begin your trek northward.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2010)

Tylara keeps her bow in hand where practical and stays alert trying not to get distracted by the beauty of the place.


----------



## Lou (Jun 1, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska ate in silence as the orcs brought food.  She chose only from dishes the orcs are from first.  She listened to the discussion of the journey ahead without a sound.  _Better to be silent and thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt._

Francheska frowns as the party moves underground, not from being underground, but from being damp and wet.  Her scarlet cloak is already beginning to get damp from the humidity.  She adjusts her pack and trudges along, just keeping pace.  _Is this bow even going to be any use down here?_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2010)

hgaving been on many an archioligical dig, Cappizzio finds the under world as his second home. he takes notes of 'landmarks' to help him navigate if he is stuck down here alone, and silently pays attention to Simeon as a student would and should. This is , afterall, not much different then a classroom study lesson.


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2010)

OOC:  Should I wait for Kerlan and our girl scout uh, Brownie to chime in, or are we ready, you think?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2010)

Manny's gazing around in awe, but doesn't feel cramped at all by the 'small' spaces


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 3, 2010)

"We don't have to worry about the Hobgoblins in the keep, we already too care of them. They're all gone." Having read several books on the subject of the underdark, Kerlan takes the information given by their guide and gives out just as must himself. He is also a little unsure about the orc so tries to keep an eye on him as well. 
[SBLOCK=Kerlan's Current Status]Location: ?
Initiative: ?
HP: 31/31
AC: 17, FF: 15, Touch: 12
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6
Speed: 30'

*Currently Active Spells:* Expeditious Retreat [+30'], Shield [+4 AC], Alter Self (Troglodyte) [+6 AC], Disguise Self (Orc), Mage Armor [+4 AC], Flame Dagger [Touch, 1d4+4 Fire]

*Beguiler Spell Slots Left:*
0th (DC 15): 5
1st (DC 16): 5
Spell List: *0th:* Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/Close, Read Magic. *1st:* Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable Alignment, Whelm.

*Wizard Spells Left:*
0th (DC 15): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 16): Fist of Stone, Benign Transposition, Persistent Blade, Shield, (Wall of Smoke), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 17): Alter Self, Flame Dagger, (Web), (Cloud of Knives), (Glitterdust)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2010)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan takes the information given by their guide and gives out just as much himself.



OOC:  Care to share with the rest of the class, Kerlan?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 8, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Care to share with the rest of the class, Kerlan?



OOC: First of all, the information probably isn't very useful to him and secondly, all the other mages know it already. We all read the same books!


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2010)

OOC:  Good point!


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2010)

*Across the UnderDark, Your Guide: Simeon Longknife*

The Wizards quietly march along, occasionally having to climb a bit, which Capizzio seems to have much less trouble with than some of you.  Cappy even deigns to stick Manny in his backpack to traverse the longer climbs.  After about 7 miles or so, according to Simeon, you pass a lesser passageway leading off to your left followed very shortly by a larger passage to your right.  The one to the right is about the same size as the one you are in.  Then the passage turns north for a bit and then it curves back to the west, or your left.  At the place where it makes the turn to the west, a lesser passage continues on northward.  By now, Simeon reckons that you've gone about 16 miles, and it's time for a break and a meal.  He scouts out a shallow cave about 8 feet deep and 15 feet long scooped out of the left side of the passage.  There is the remnant of a fire here, and six sharpened lengths of wood.  Upon closer inspection, the sticks all have shallow cuts near the sharpened points.  "Teeth marks," says Simeon, "This looks like a well-used spot for having a quick meal."

OOC:  Anyone have anything?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2010)

Manny enjoys the break from walking at the big folks' quicker pace. He kicks back atop the pack, looking around in wonder at the Underdark formations.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

Tylara pulls out some trail rations and begins to munch. "Maybe we should have done some shopping before we ventured down here?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2010)

Czppizzio excuses imself with manny ashe reaches into his pack and draws out some rations.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

Turning to their guide, Tylara asks, "So is there any game worth hunting down here or would we rather not know what was cooked on those sticks in the fire pit?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 12, 2010)

Kerlan eats a little bit of his rations while supplementing it with various mushrooms and things found in the tunnels. He knows enough about some things to know whether they are safe. If he's even slightly unsure, he asks Simeon or just leaves it alone. 

Kerlan and the others work out a night watch schedule and then go to sleep.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2010)

*In the Underdark with Simeon Longknife*



Scotley said:


> Tylara pulls out some trail rations and begins to munch. "Maybe we should have done some shopping before we ventured down here?"



"I wouldn't recommend eating anything you find down here that moves.  The mushrooms and some lichen should be ok, though.  The Quiet Wizard there," here he indicates Kerlan, "seems to know what he's doing in selecting things that are safe.  But, my mother thought that we might have this problem, so she loaded me down with grub."  Simeon slips of his large pack and pulls out a good-sized sack of dried meat.  "I've got plenty for us all for a few days."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

*Tylara*

The elf smiles. Somehow she never pictured orc warriors having doting mothers before. "Very thoughtful, thank you, and her. I have several days worth of rations as well."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2010)

"And one day of rations for you folk makes about a week for me!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

"That's true, but you'll also be the easiest one to put on a stick and roast over the fire if we do run out of food."  Notes Tylara with a predatory grin.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2010)

"It wouldn't be worth your time . . . I'm tough as old shoe leather, I'm afraid. Plus, I wouldn't be more than a nibble for any of you!"


----------



## Lou (Jun 12, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

"Sometimes a nibble is all you want."  says Francheska with a smirk.  She continues messing with her hair and nibbling at some rations.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2010)

OOC:  How long will the Intrepid Arcanists rest here?  It looks like a fairly defensible spot, and you're all pretty tired, Capizzio holding up the best, and you really have no idea how long you've been traveling, or what time it may be now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2010)

Cappizzio would reccommend to stay for the 8 hour night.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2010)

*In the Underdark with Simeon Longknife*

"Well, that figures," says Simeon, "I guess I can't expect you to have the stomach for an UnderDark trek that a band of Orc warriors has.  By all means, take your rest!  Never let it be said that Simeon Longknife fails to make allowances for the frailties of those he guides!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2010)

"I'm not feel quite so frail. I'll take the first watch." The icy  look she gives Simeon suggests he's just tossed aside any goodwill he might have been building with her.


----------



## Lou (Jun 13, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

*Yawn*  "Good, I need some rest."  Francheska moves to the back corner of the cave and beds down.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2010)

"I can take first watch. I still have a good bit of power left"


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2010)

*Across the Great Foreboding Underdark! -- Your Guide:  Simeon Longknife*

Simeon, not yet tired himself, winks at Tylara and says that he'll scout ahead a short distance to make sure it's safe to bed down here.  "I'll be back in two shakes of a Pixie's johnson!  No, Manny, please don't demonstrate for me, thanks."  he cautiously advances and is soon out of sight.  The "bedding arrangements" that you are able to fashion, are less than ideal, to say the least, but all the wizards are grateful for the rest and the break.  Do you have any light for the humans, or are they just making do?  Light will be required for spellbook study, of course.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 14, 2010)

OOC: We all have Continual Flame torches from Manny. Light is not a problem.


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2010)

OOC:  OH yeah, duhhh, I forgetted that.

LESS OOC:  Whatcha gonna do while you wait for you guide to return?  I guess most of you will sleep?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2010)

Cappi will  keep watch. He looks around for a moment pulls out a scroll from his pack and reads it saying, "chiaro i miei occhi con la luce per esporre ciò che è buio" he then move to a position where he can see out of the chamber clearly.

OOC: low light vision for 5 hours

[sblock=tranlation]clear my eyes with light to expose what is dark[/sblock]

[sblock=spell info]
*Low Light Vision*
School: Transmutation
Level: Assassin 1, druid 1, ranger 1,
sorcerer/wizard 1
Components: V, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: Creature touched
Duration: 1 hour/level
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
Description:
The subject creature gains low-light vision. Arcane Material Component: A small candle.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2010)

OOC: Sleeping would be good. Tylara has volunteered for first watch.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2010)

Manny spends a few entertaining moments watching Ty and Cappi fighting over first watch, then closes his eyes and drifts off to sleep . . .


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2010)

*Across the Great Foreboding Underdark! -- Your Guide: Simeon Longknife*

Capi can see in the dark, but there's little to be seen for the first period that he watches.  After about an hour, he hears something and peers into the darkness.  Momentarily, Simeon comes into view carrying something.  Looks like something dead.  When he gets back to the group's position, it is clear that Simeon is carrying some sort of deceased critter.  "Cave sloth --  dig in, good eatin' here!" And he helps himself to a generous hunka meat.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2010)

"shhh," syas cappi quietly," many are sleeping."


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2010)

*Across the Great Foreboding Underdark! -- Your Guide: Simeon Longknife*

"Sorry," whispers Simeon to Cappi.

The rest of the night passes uneventfully, and you all awake as refreshed as is likely possible, all things considered.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2010)

Cappi looks about as he wakes taking note of the bare bones of the once cave sloth. "quite the appitite, eh?" He then starts preparing his spells.

*SPELLS MEMORIZED:*

0 level:

_Deep Breath_ (spell compendium)
 dancing lights
_Disrupt undead_
_Disrupt undead_

Level one:

_low light vision_
Magic missle
Comprehend Lang

Level two:
_Wraithstrike_
Levitate
Mel's acid arrow

_
Scott DeWar, drinker of Dewar’s scotch._


----------



## Lou (Jun 16, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska curls in a ball all night trying to stay warm.  She tries to sleep in a corner but finds herself next to the fire by morning.

Waking to the noises of others, she flips her red hair over her head and glares at the world.  Eventually she crawls back to the corner to prepare her spells.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2010)

*Across the Great Foreboding Underdark! -- Your Guide: Simeon Longknife*



Scott DeWar said:


> Cappi looks about as he wakes taking note of the bare bones of the once cave sloth. "quite the appitite, eh?" He then starts preparing his spells.



In response, Simeon just belches loudly and grins at Cappi.  "Ooops, sorry there, Princess," he says in the general direction of Francheska, "Didn't mean to disturb your beauty sleep, but we do need to get going."  She just starts preparing her spells.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2010)

Manny bounces up from his sleep, prepares his spells quickly, eats a bit of breakfast and is ready to go.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 18, 2010)

Kerlan wakes early, picks through the remains of the food and prepares his spells quietly. "Well, I'm ready to go. Let's get going, OK?" Kerlan looks around at the others with a friendly smile.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2010)

*Tylara*

The elf rises, stretches languidly and then rummages in her pack for a bit of hard travel bread on which she smears a dab of honey from a little ceramic pot. She munches from one hand while reading from a traveling spellbook with the other. She takes only a moment to study having cast only a couple of spells the day before. She spends more time attending to her sodden bowstring. "Let's get a move on, I am eager to see more of this wondrous place. What did you find on your scouting expedition Simeon."


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2010)

*Across the Great Foreboding Underdark! -- Your Guide: Simeon Longknife*

"More of the same, more of the same, I'm happy to report."  The Orc winks at the elven maiden.  "Not that the scenery here is much to boast about, but there were no obvious hazards to our passage that I could see."

When everyone is ready, Simeon leads you onward, still traveling eastward, as near as you can surmise.  You trek forward what must be near 10 more miles, and then the passage bends back to the north.   A lesser tunnel breaks away to the south at about the midpoint of the turn.  About 5 miles later, the passage bends back to the northwest, with a similar lesser tunnel continuing on northward.  After you have been going to the northwest for about 5 or 6 miles, the tunnel suddenly begins to shake violently and rocks fall from the ceiling and walls.  [DC 18 Reflex save, everyone!]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 19, 2010)

Manny's Reflex Save (1d20+9=18).


----------



## Lou (Jun 19, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska stumbles as the floor shakes.

OOC:  Ref save: d20+4=9=4=13


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2010)

every where Cappizzio steps is a clear spot as the debris falls about him. It is as if he is moving to the steps of an intricate dance.

1d20+7=21


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 20, 2010)

Reflex Save (1d20+3=11)

OOC: Is this the dreaded "Rocks Fall, You All Die" cliche? I thought you liked us.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2010)

OOC:  It's not a cliche if this is the first time that I've ever done it, so .  And you're not dead yet.  Still need a save for Tylara, and I'll roll Simeon's then.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2010)

*Tylara*

Responding with characteristic Elven grace, Tylara dodges falling stones. 

reflex save (1d20+5=24)


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2010)

*Across the Great Foreboding Underdark! -- Your Guide: Simeon Longknife*

Simeon has less luck avoiding the stones. Simeon's save vs. falling rocks. bonuses unknown at the moment. (1d20=10)


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2010)

*Across the Great Foreboding Underdark! -- Your Guide: Simeon Longknife*

Simeon, Kerlan, and Franceska take 3d6=7 hp damage apiece from the falling stones.

Manny, Capizzio, and Tylara take half, or 3 hp damage apiece.

(What can I say?  They were small rocks.  Flying gravel is more like it, I guess.  Looks like my new d6s are PC friendy, heh.)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2010)

*Tylara*

The Elf suddenly longs to have only open sky on her head. "Just when I was starting to get used to the place the sky falls. Does that happen often?" She helps Simeon get clear of the rubble and tries to decern how badly he's hurt.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2010)

Cappi tries to offer a hand to help ranny and  Kerlin.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2010)

*Across the Great Foreboding Underdark! -- Your Guide: Simeon Longknife*



Scotley said:


> The Elf suddenly longs to have only open sky on her head. "Just when I was starting to get used to the place the sky falls. Does that happen often?" She helps Simeon get clear of the rubble and tries to decern how badly he's hurt.



"Not too very often, no, but from time to time it does as you have just seen and felt.  Thank you for your help.  I am not gravely injured, no."  The Orc does have a few bruises and small cuts on his arms and face from the falling rock.  He wipes a little blood but seems not too injured.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2010)

Manny ducks and dodges the falling rocks, managing to get through the event with a minor clip on the head. He dabs at the wound with a kerchief, then presses the fabric tightly his forehead to staunch the bleeding.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2010)

amid a few bruses aquired while dodging the small sharp stones, but is nicked by a few of the larger stones. he copies Manny's actions as he sees them working.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 22, 2010)

Kerlan stands up and dusts himself off. He places his hand on his belt and begins to concentrate. A glow flows from the belt, up his arm, and to his injuries, healing them all completely. "Much better."

OOC: Healing Belt (2d8=15). Did we get any XP from the Orcs?


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2010)

OOC:  Pretty sure that I gave xp when Frannie nuked the White Fist tribe.  At least I remember this, but I can't find the post.  None have been awarded since then for sure.  And I'm also pretty sure that I gave xp for the first skirmish outside the White Fist Orcs's cave, too.


----------



## Lou (Jun 22, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

As Francheska tries to stand back up, a rock hits her square in the back.  She yells in pain as she sits down, rubbing the spot as best she can.  As the the rumbling stops, she stands up and moves to the wall.

OOC:  HP 24-7=17


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2010)

OOC:  Ok, that's everybody, isn't it? And pretty much intact?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 23, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Pretty sure that I gave xp when Frannie nuked the White Fist tribe.  At least I remember this, but I can't find the post.  None have been awarded since then for sure.  And I'm also pretty sure that I gave xp for the first skirmish outside the White Fist Orcs's cave, too.



OOC: I can't find any evidence that you gave us XP for either of those. I don't remember you giving any either.


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2010)

OOC:  Check OOC thread then.  On with the story, now!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 26, 2010)

Once it's established that everyone of pretty much OK, Kerlan and the others continue on their journey.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2010)

*Tylara*

The elf is ready to move on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2010)

Cappi is raeady


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2010)

*Across the Great Foreboding Underdark! -- Your Guide: Simeon Longknife*

The Wizards dust themselves off as best they can, bandage the minor cuts and bruises suffered from the falling rocks, and prepare to move on.  You continue on around the corner where this passage makes a "T" with another Underdark Artery, Simeon heading northward in the lead.  He says, "We're not far now, from a large underground lake.  I think you said that you have been here before, at least on the surface, because this is below an old keep where a small band of hobgoblins used to live, until you lot came along.  We're beginning to get fairly close to the Vault now, but we must still skirt near to the territory of the Crushed Skull tribe."  He says this last bit of information with a slight quaver  in his voice, but he clears his throat and immediately resumes his gruff, bold speech.

OOC:  I'm assuming that at some point along the journey you may have filled Simeon in on what you've done so far?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2010)

*Tylara*

OOC: I think we did in fact say something about the castle. 

"I wouldn't worry to much about the Crushed Skull. Just make sure we see them before they see us."


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2010)

*Across the Great Foreboding Underdark! -- Your Guide: Simeon Longknife*

The Wizards continue to follow Simeon northward.  Soon enough, you enter a large cavern with a high vaulted ceiling that seems natural enough, what with all of the stalactites in evidence.  Simeon skirts the underground lake on the east side, but you notice that there are paths on the shore of the lake leading to both the east and west.  Going to the east, you try to recognize landmarks, but this all seems new to you.  After a bit you gradually circle around the lake and are heading northward.  When you reach the "corner" of the cavern, there is a passageway that leads out to the northeast and then quickly turns back to the west.  "We have to backtrack to the east just a short distance here, it's just the nature of the Underdark, you know."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2010)

_Something seems a little . . ._ off _. . . here. I'd better keep an eye on this guy._

OOC: Sense Motive on Simeon. Bonus is +2. He'll continue to keep an eye on their guide in this way, working to discern whether he's on the 'up and up.'


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Across the Great Foreboding Underdark! -- What's Simeon up to now?*

[sound of the DM's dice clattering]
Manny senses nothing amiss.  Perhaps you will have to just trust the Orc?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2010)

*Tylara*

Trusting to her own vigilance and luck as much as the guide, Tylara continues to follow.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Across the Great Foreboding Underdark!*

Simeon continues to lead you to the east.  There are no side passages here, and, in fact, there hasn't been another passage to take since the chamber with the dark lake, but it led to the west.  After about ten more miles, you see a very small, treacherous-looking, rubble-strewn passage branching off to the south.   Simeon pays this no heed and continues on to the east.  After about 5 more miles,  Simeon slows and stops, crouching and listening carefully.  All that you hear is the sound of water dripping somewhere.  After a long moment, Simeon rises and motions you forward.  About 100 feet later, you come to another intersection.  Here the primary passage that you are  currently following continues on to the east, and another broad, primary passage branches off to the north.  Simeon indicates that north is the proper way.  Simeon huddles up with all of the wizards and whispers, "Be very quiet now.  We are very dangerously close to the Crushed Skull Tribe's territory.  Hopefully, we will be able to slip through here undetected."

[Everyone give me three Move Silently checks, please?]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2010)

Move Silently (1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=8)


----------



## Lou (Jul 3, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

OOC:  MS checks d20+3= 13, 9, 22


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2010)

Cappy's listen check to see if there is anything in the other passages:

1d20+5=20

and now his move silent checks


1d20+7=17

1d20+7=26

1d20+7=13


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 3, 2010)

Move Silently (1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=12, 1d20+2=18)


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

OOC:  Just waiting for Scotley now


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2010)

*Tylara*

OOC: Move Silently (1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=8)

Tylara's natural elven stealth is spoiled by her high heeled boots. The staccato taps of her footsteps echo far down the tunnels. 

OOC: Sorry!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2010)

Cappizzio gives Tylara a really ahrd glare.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Across the Underdark!*

OOC:  Tylara actually had the best 3 rolls of the whole party, her highest check being a 10.  Everyone else made lots more noise.

Simeon calls a halt very soon.  With a sigh he says, "Ok, time for a new plan.  The way you lot make enough racket to wake the dead, there's no way we will be able to sneak past the Crushed Skull Orcs unless they are all hungover or dead!  I'm open to suggestions."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Tylara actually had the best 3 rolls of the whole party, her highest check being a 10.  Everyone else made lots more noise.




OOC: Say what? Unless you're putting in some house rules, higher is better! (Hence the '+' modifiers as you get better at the skill . . .)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Say what? Unless you're putting in some house rules, higher is better! (Hence the '+' modifiers as you get better at the skill . . .)



OOC: Yeah, what he said. 

IC: In hushed tones Kerlan says, "Why exactly are we trying to sneak past them? We're here to take them out."


----------



## Lou (Jul 3, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

At the mention of taking out more orcs, Francheska starts clicking out small matchstick size mini-fireballs from her fingertips.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Across the Underdark!*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: Say what? Unless you're putting in some house rules, higher is better! (Hence the '+' modifiers as you get better at the skill . . .)






KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Yeah, what he said.
> 
> IC: In hushed tones Kerlan says, "Why exactly are we trying to sneak past them? We're here to take them out."



OOC:  ooops!  My bad.  Well, in that case, everyone had at least one LOW roll, too!  (In my defense, I think I was having a flash-forward to GURPS Traveller.  In the GURPS mechanic you get pluses to your skill as you improve, too, but the pluses increase the number you are trying to roll lower than or equal to.)

"Take them out?  You told me to take you to find Larin Karr," says Simeon Longknife in tones just as hushed.  "If the purpose of the mission has changed you _might_ tell the guide, you know."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2010)

In barely louder then a whisper Cappizzio says, "I Do Believe the plan is to deal with Karr. The crushed orc sculls can be dealt with later, niw that we know where to find them."


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2010)

*Across the Underdark!*

Simeon Longknife says, "If that is truly what you wish to do," and here he gives Kerlan a significant look, "Then we should make every effort to slip past the Crushed Skull tribe without drawing their attention to us.  As a general rule, they are somewhat less than hospitable to visitors," and now he looks at Francheska and Tylara and says, "Especially Elven visitors!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2010)

At the last comment Cappi gives another dirty glare at 'Tylara twinkle toes'


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2010)

"That's only fair since I don't think I'd be a very pleasant visitor."


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2010)

*Across the Great Foreboding Underdark!*

Simeon says, "Good, I'm glad to hear that.  Well, in that case, we are looking to follow  the next secondary passageway that we come to branching off from this passage and heading westward."

You travel about another mile, making a total of roughly two miles since you turned to the north.  There is another passageway leading westward, but it is very small, maybe six feet across, and strewn with rocks and detritus.  There is a small amount of water seeping from the walls, and there is significant fungal growth everywhere.  "Hmm, I'm not sure that I remember this route.  Shall we try it anyway, or press on to the north and hope that we find a more inviting passage before we find ourselves in the midst of Crushed Skull territory?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2010)

"We can at least see if there is any thing or any one about"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2010)

*Tylara*

"Hold a moment my eager friends, that fungus looks familiar. Do you know what it is Simeon?" Tylara examines it without getting too close. Her thought hearken back to her days of Druidic training.

OOC: Knowledge Nature Check (1d20+7=21)


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2010)

*Across the Great Foreboding Underdark!*



Scotley said:


> "Hold a moment my eager friends, that fungus looks familiar. Do you know what it is Simeon?" Tylara examines it without getting too close. Her thought hearken back to her days of Druidic training.
> 
> OOC: Knowledge Nature Check (1d20+7=21)



Simeon just shrugs, "It looks like fungus to me."

Tylara recognizes it as just your typical shelf-type fungal growth.  Fairly common stuff.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2010)

Cappi looks to twinkle toes Tylara and awaits her opinion.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2010)

"Perhaps I was mistaken, for a moment there I thought it might be something dangerous. I guess not."


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2010)

*The Underdark*

Having a brief moment of uncharacteristic caution, the wizards make ready to press on down the side passage.   Simeon stands to the side to give up the lead.  "This sort of side-exploration of the Underdark was not what I signed on for.  I'll let you folk bear the burden of your insatiable curiosity."

[OOC:  Give me a new marching order, please, and include Simeon at the rear, or close to it.]


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2010)

OOC:  Hello?  If there's not a marching order posted by tomorrow evening, I"ll just make one myself.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 7, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Hello?  If there's not a marching order posted by tomorrow evening, I"ll just make one myself.



OOC: That doesn't look good, how about Capizzio, Francheska, Tylara, Manny, Kerlan Rayne, Simeon. Any changes are welcome, as long as we keep it out of Leif's hands.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2010)

That looks good to me.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2010)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: That doesn't look good, how about Capizzio, Francheska, Tylara, Manny, Kerlan Rayne, Simeon. Any changes are welcome, as long as we keep it out of Leif's hands.



OOC: Single file, eh?  Rats!  I only get to take you out one at a time.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2010)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: That doesn't look good, how about Capizzio, Francheska, Tylara, Manny, Kerlan Rayne, Simeon. Any changes are welcome, as long as we keep it out of Leif's hands.




Tylara agrees with this marching order.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2010)

Cappi would be happy with this.

"chiaro i miei occhi con la luce per esporre ciò che è buio" he says in a low voice.

[sblock=translation]
clear my eyes with light to expose what is dark


lowlight vision

[/sblock]

he then proceeds down the tunnel carefully and quietly. (Move silent)


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2010)

Capizzio can see clearly with his magically enhanced peepers.  There is just some rubble and junk for the first 10 feet.  Then you begin to see skeletons of small mammals, then you notice that now that you have reached a point about 20 feet in, there are strands of quite thick, heavy webbing depending from the ceiling, and now you begin to see some larger skeletons, something roughly human-sized, and what seems to be a very slender dwarf.  You hear the sharp intake of breath just behind you...

[Roll Initiative!]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2010)

1d20+7=26


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 9, 2010)

Initiative (1d20+2=11)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2010)

Initiative (1d20+2=16)


----------



## Lou (Jul 9, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

OOC:  init d20+3=16+3=19


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2010)

OOC:  Initiative Order:
Capizzio = 26
Francheska = 19
Manny = 16
Tylara  14
Kerlan = 11


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2010)

*Tylara*

initiative (1d20+2=14)


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2010)

OOC: New post coming very, very soon!  Gotta let you guys stew awhile.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC: New post coming very, very soon!  Gotta let you guys stew awhile.




*yaaaawwwwnnnn! * yeah, sure ...stew ... what ever  *yawn*


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2010)

OOC: Ok, DeWar, just for that....


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2010)

OOC:  Oh, alright...

OOC: Initiative Order:
Capizzio = 26
Francheska = 19
Manny = 16
Tylara 14
Kerlan = 11
Simeon = 10
Spider = 1

There is a brief tumult and sounds of scurrying as thick webs descend upon the last two ranks of wizards, and suddenly, you are not alone in the passage.  A Large Monstrous Spider drops from above just behind Simeon Jartrews and attacks the orc, biting him for 8 hp of damage.  He easily saves against the poison injected by the arachnid.

Wizards are up!
[sblock=spider, DM only please]Large Monstrous Spider, AC 14, hp= 23, poison = 13DC Fort Save[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 12, 2010)

Cappizzio is already on edge as to the offshoot tunnel's possible dangers. he is not too terribly caught off guard when the attack happens on their guide so he utters words of power to create the darts of power and light (magic missle) 

3d4+3=14


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2010)

OOC:  I'll try to get an update posted soon, maybe  tomorrow or the next day?


----------



## Lou (Jul 17, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska is always readying to burn something, but she hesitiates to see if how thick the webs are. She does not want to burn her companions.

OOC: Are the webs thick enough to prevent the last two ranks from moving?

[sblock=OOC]
Hold action and drop initiative level down to see if she thinks she can safely throw a fiery burst at the spider without burning up her friends in the webs, which she expects to catch fire.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2010)

OOC:  The pile of webs that fell are not attached to the rest of the web.  Think of it like a big sticky blanket that fell, and it's about that easy to get clear.  Not difficult, but you wouldn't want to do it while they're on fire.  _Fiery Burst_ is probably not the best idea here.   But then, hey, Capizzio's tough, he can take a little scorching.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:Not difficult, but you wouldn't want to do it while they're on fire.  _Fiery Burst_ is probably not the best idea here.   But then, hey, Capizzio's tough, he can take a little scorching.





hey not! a burning cappi is not a good idea! it is a very bad idea in fact!


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2010)

Finally, a MAP!

Capizzio just cast _Magic Missile_, everyone else is up!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2010)

it looks like Cappizzio would have to had made a 5 foot diagnal step to be able to see th espider and shoot at it. otherwise it would have been a magic missle into the darkness.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2010)

Manny moves quickly back in the tunnel to get a line of sight on the enemy. He murmers a few words and makes some gestures, calling on his Sorcerous ability. When a ball of fire appears in his tiny hands he tosses it forward - but overshoots. The globe bursts against the floor behind the spider.

[sblock=Actions]Move to K14.
Lesser Orb of Fire (1d20+3=6, 1d8=5)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> it looks like Cappizzio would have to had made a 5 foot diagnal step to be able to see th espider and shoot at it. otherwise it would have been a magic missle into the darkness.



OOC:  don't sweat it, man.  Since the map was so late, the _Magic Missile_ worked as originally planned.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2010)

*Tylara*

Seeing the way to the fight crowded with her companions, Tylara decides to continue forward a little and check for more spiders around the corner. She keep she bow at the ready.


----------



## Leif (Jul 19, 2010)

OOC:  Don't forget that you can move through squares occupied by allies.  Or is that rule new to 4E?  And there'd need to be someplace to move them out of the way to, anyway, I guess.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2010)

OOC: she can move through cappi's square to get to where she is going in 3.x


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Don't forget that you can move through squares occupied by allies.  Or is that rule new to 4E?  And there'd need to be someplace to move them out of the way to, anyway, I guess.




OOC: Yeah, it isn't really about them having a place to go. In this case, once Tylara moved she'd have to move through the spider's square too to get to an open space to complete her move. That's the tricky part that caused me to choose another action for her.


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2010)

OOC:  That's odd, we're waiting for _Kerlan's_ and Francheska's actions, this time.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 21, 2010)

OOC: Well Kerlan was the last in initiative, so I was waiting for the others to go first. 

Kerlan uses an item to cast _Magic Missile_ as well. 
Magic Missile (3d4+3=11)


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2010)

Kerlan's darts of force are enough to cause the big arachnid to spasm violently and then flip over on its back, its legs curling up tightly to its abdomen as it does so.  Strangely, it looked much, much bigger when it was alive...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2010)

*shudder* "Is every one ok?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 23, 2010)

"I'm fine." Kerlan steps forward to Simeon. "That's a nasty wound you have there. Here, let me help you." Kerlan puts his hand on the wound and concentrates. His belt glows softly and the wound begins to heal. "There, that's better. How do you feel?"

OOC: Healing Belt (2d8=9)


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2010)

*Simeon Longknife*

"Mmmm, much better now, as good as new, in fact!  I thank the kind wizard."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2010)

Tylara continues to watch for trouble around the corner as the others recover from the spider battle.


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2010)

The Wizards, seeing no other opponents or vermin, gradually regain their calm natures and decide that the time has come to either explore this side passage further, or continue on their journey.  Simeon, being the curious sort, heads on down the passage.  "Ug, more blasted webs up here," he says when he sees what lies ahead.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 7, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Mmmm, much better now, as good as new, in fact!  I thank the kind wizard."



"Of course. Not a problem." Kerlan says while smiling at Simeon. Looking around at the others, he says "I think we should move quickly, in case we attracted something else's attention. Francheska can take care of the webs, I think."


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2010)

*Underdark*

Peering around the corner, the Wizards see that the passage and chamber ahead are both quite choked with thick webs.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2010)

Cappizzio will look amoungst the webs to see if there might be treasure amoungst the sticky strands


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2010)

*Underdark*

OOC:  Spot checks for all who are looking, please.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2010)

*OOC:*


 I just might have seen something with this roll







1d20+4=21


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2010)

Manny peers eagerly into the dark and the webs - Spot (1d20+4=17)


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2010)

*Spider Cave*

Cappy and Manny see some "glints" ahead:

Capizzio sees a metallic glint at the base of the wall about 15' feet ahead covered up in a huge mass of webs.  Manny sees glinting eyes of at least three more big spiders.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2010)

*Tylara*

The elf waves her hands in front of her face, trying to get a strand of spiderweb out of her hair, which leaves her largely oblivious to her surroundings for the moment. 

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+7=12)


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2010)

OOC:  How long has Tylara been taking beauty tips from spiders?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2010)

"Ladies and gents, we have spiders ahead . . . I count at least 24 eyes! That's 3 spiders, for those of you who have trouble with your short division. And feel free to crack all the 'short division' jokes you want at my expense!"


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2010)

[sblock]







Mowgli said:


> ...feel free to crack all the 'short division' jokes you want at my expense!"




Nah, that's too easy! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> "Ladies and gents, we have spiders ahead . . . I count at least 24 eyes! That's 3 spiders, for those of you who have trouble with your short division. And feel free to crack all the 'short division' jokes you want at my expense!"






Leif said:


> Nah, that's too easy!



coming form the gnome mage at large, hmmm . . . fine pot calling the kettle black comes to mind


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







Scott DeWar said:


> coming form the gnome mage at large, hmmm . . . fine pot calling the kettle black comes to mind



It was "Gnome Mage at small" thank you very much!
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]



Mowgli said:


> "Ladies and gents, we have spiders ahead . . . I count at least 24 eyes! That's 3 spiders, for those of you who have trouble with your short division. And feel free to crack all the 'short division' jokes you want at my expense!"






Scott DeWar said:


> coming form the gnome mage at large, hmmm . . . fine pot calling the kettle black comes to mind






Leif said:


> It was "Gnome Mage at small" thank you very much!




it use to say gnome mage at large at one time. I remember it quite well! that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2010)

*Tylara*

The elf abandons her battle with the offending spider web and nocks an arrow. "'So will shooting the legs off these spiders be long or short division?"  

OOC: I will be out of town and unable to post until Friday night at the earliest please be so kind as to npc my characters as needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2010)

temporarily abandoning themetalic glints, Cappizzio draws his rapier and says, I figured short divission was all ou ar capable of." A huge grin grows on his face immediately after the comment.

init:
1d20=17
actually a 24 as this was supposed to have +7 added

if within range:
attack with rapier
1d20+6=21, 1d6+2=4
not a possible crit

his steel blade flashe out with a snappy salute to the others and then in a blur he attacks the nearest creepy spider.


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2010)

*Underdark*

Three of the big, hairy spiders decide that their hunger outweighs their trepidation and proceed to come and get 'em some!  Capizzio stands ready and lashes out somewhat effectively, eliciting a shriek from one of the spiders.  (None of you can ever recall hearing a spider vocalize in any way before.)

[Map and further update coming soon, maybe tomorrow.  Everyone except Capi can take an action, and we'll assume you're in range for whatever you choose to do.  I'll npc Ty after everyone else takes an action, or one of you can npc her if you wish. [See the RG, and you'll know as much as the rest of us do about what she can do.]


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2010)

*Underdark*

Capizzio jabs his blade into the nearest spider and is consequently the recipient of a generous spurt of dark green, stinking ichor, yuck!  The spider, for her part, does her best to sink her fangs into Capi, but fails miserably. (And very little is worse than a miserable spider, let me tell you!)

New Map!  Wizards are up!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 15, 2010)

Kerlan watches his fellow wizard in disbelief. Smacking himself on the forehead he exclaims, "I said to let Francheska take care of the webs fist." Kerlan begins mumbling about how can smart people can be so stupid, there's also a stubborn thrown in there as well as some other inappropriate words. Resigned to the attack Kerlan casts a spell, causing a dagger made of force to appear before him. As he finishes, the blade flies around behind the spider that Capizzio attacked and strikes from a flanking position. 

OOC: Persistent Blade (1d20+6=24, 1d4=3)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 15, 2010)

Cappizzio cockily salutes the spider and takes another jab, only to strike poorly.

"OOPS."










*OOC:*


 huh, the post droped my IC roll of 9. that is wierd


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2010)

*Manny - VERY Short S/W*

Manny jumps up and down at the back of the group . . . "Hey, down in front! I can't see!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2010)

"Hey Kerlan, remember that's Cappizzio you're speaking of. I do not believe he deserves as much credit as you are giving him given the current predicament he has embroiled us in."

Taking careful aim Tylara sends an arrow (1d20+5=19) past Cappizzio's ear, along the wall and in the direction of the spider (2) in the corner. 

"Hey Manny, might it not be easier for you to crawl under rather than endeavor to see over given your stature?" 

OOC: damage (1d8+2=7) if a 19 hits.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2010)

Just need a post from Francheska.....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 15, 2010)

Cappi must have missed due to tyla's cutting remark.


----------



## Lou (Aug 16, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska has gotten herself turned around in the webs.  She pulls webbing out of her hair in frustration.  Finally, she screams at the spiders and throws a mini-fireball Fiery Burst at the farthest one.

OOC:  to hit:  ranged touch: d20+5=15+5=20, damage 3d6=7


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

OOC:  Mini-fireball? Que?  Can you be more specific?  And, until they get the boards fixed, could everyone please try to avoid using sblocks unless it is absolutely necessary? Thanks.

Nevermind.  Sheesh.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders, EEEK!*

Between Kerlan's _Persistent Blade_, Tylara's arrow, Cappi's rapier (his first attack, not this round), and Francheska's _Burst of Flame_ (or whatever it's called), the wizards managed to inflict 7 hp of damage on each of the spiders, even if Capizzio and Kerlan had to combine their damage totals to reach 7.

Spider 1 bites at Capizzio, [natural 1 - can it drop it's teeth?] but misses.  Spiders 2 and 3 also converge on the poor Cappi-one, #2 biting for 4 hp damage (save vs. poison, please Mr. Dewar! - DC 13, failure means -1d6 Str for a few hours).  #3 also misses horribly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2010)

1d20+2=14

cappi is bitten and watches as the wound swells with red irritation and jsut as he is about to feel pain, it diminishes much to his relief!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2010)

Tylara pulls another arrow for another shot (1d20+5=14). "Don't be a hero Cappi, if you need to swap out and give me a turn dancing with your friends just let me know." 

OOC: damage (1d8+2=5)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 21, 2010)

Cappi: Ha ha! ho ho! he exclaims while fencing against the spider fangs

Spiders: Clickity ckilk click their fangs sanp at the bold young man

Cappi to tyoara: not yet my love, My dance partners are still quite lively to the rythum! Perhaps you can cut in on the next round about the dance floor?!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 21, 2010)

The blade already conjured by Kerlan attacks again striking swiftly. Kerlan himself concentrates on another spell and his amulet begins to glow. A flaming shard appears before him and as he sends it shooting towards the giant spider it and the amulet flare brightly simultaneously just before it strikes. 

OOC: Persistent blade attacks again for 3 damage. Persistent Blade (1d20+6=22, 1d4=3). Casts Kelgore's Fire Bolt and targets the spider that Francheska hit before. Fire Bolt, DC 16 Reflex for Half (4d6x1.5=15x1.5=22).


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders, EEEK!*

OOC:  Kerlan, none of these spiders have hit Francheska.  That was the previous spider battle, I think?  Spider #2 is fighting Capi, and #s 1 and 3 are not presently engaged.  Pick one please?   The spider that Capi is fighting is looking some the worse for wear.  All spiders miss this round, so the Wizards are up again.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 21, 2010)

KerlanRayne said:


> Casts Kelgore's Fire Bolt and targets the spider that Francheska hit before.



OOC: Actually I said the spider that Fran hit, not the spider that hit Fran. You read it backwards.


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2010)

Ah, so you did, so you did.  Well, in that case, spider #3 curls up and dies!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2010)

Cappizzio sidesteps to L,18 (5 foot step) and then he takes a stab at spider 2

hiss attack:
1d20+6=24, 1d6+2=5

base roll is 18, so possible crit:

1d20+6=8, 1d6+2=7

not confirmed


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2010)

Manny reaches a tiny hand over and pats Simeon on the calf. "I'm sure everything is fine up there . . . my friends are quite puissant!"


----------



## Leif (Aug 22, 2010)

*Simeon Longknife*



Mowgli said:


> Manny reaches a tiny hand over and pats Simeon on the calf. "I'm sure everything is fine up there . . . my friends are quite puissant!"



"Uh-hm.  Well let's hope they kill the leggy vermin before they start urinating on them."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 30, 2010)

OOC: Who are we waiting on?


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2010)

OOC:  Looks like we're wating for me. 

IC:  Spider #1 scurries along the wall above the wizards and then scurries back down to bite at Tylara while still clinging to the wall, but misses.

Spider #2 nips at Capizzio again (18) and bites him for 1hp damage, necessitating the Cappy one to roll to resist the venom once again (Fort save DC 13).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2010)

1d20+2=18

"Hah ha! your weak venom has no effect on me!!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2010)

*Tylara*

Tylara, annoyed at the unpleasant encroachment by the spider, whips out her sword and takes a poke (1d20+4=6) at it, but in her haste the aim is poor. "Cursed vermin," She grumbles as she takes a breath and prepares for a more carefully considered attack.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 1, 2010)

Kerlan's conjured weapon takes another swipe at the spider but manages to miss it. Kerlan himself repeats his last spell, targeting the other spider, with similarly explosive results. 

OOC: Attack Spider #2, Persistent Blade (1d20+6=8, 1d4=2). Cast spell at Spider #1, Fire Bolt, DC 16 Refl for Half (4d6=14 x1.5=21)


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2010)

Spider #1 scrunches up admirably (20 saving throw), but, alas, it dies in the wisps of flame that reach it, anyway.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2010)

*OOC:*


 now if cappi can start being effective.


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> now if cappi can start being effective.



That would be a good thing, yes. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 3, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska grins at the party's success and throws a Feiry Burst at the remaining spider.

OOC: to hit: ranged touch: d20+5-4=15+5-4=16, damage 3d6=9 (-4 is for into melee)


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2010)

Francheska thoroughly toasts the last visible spider.  Now there's just the matter of the BIG booger that was glimpsed deep in the webs earlier....
[The webs near the party are smoldering nicely.] 
[sblock]OOC:Hmmm, I wonder....[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2010)

*Tylara*

Slipping her sword into the sheath, Tylara looks about for more spiders. She once again readies bow and arrow. "Here spidie spidie spidie..."


----------



## Lou (Sep 3, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska goes back to pulling at the spider webs in her hair.  "Are there more, Tylara?  I thought that one was the last one."  She asks the question, but she seems more concerned about the tangles in her hair than the answer.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2010)

"Wow, how can you tell the difference between the webs and your hair?  As to the other spider problem, I guess Ty saw another one ealier."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 3, 2010)

Now that the immediate threat has passed Kerlan calls for everyone's attention."Now let's take this on with more caution. Everyone prepare for a possible attack while Francheska clears away the remaining cobwebs. Is this OK with everyone?"

OOC: Fran burns away the webs and everyone else prepares a ready action for attack.


----------



## Lou (Sep 3, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

"What do you mean how can I tell the difference between the webs and my hair?"  Francheska turns towards Cappi, glaring at him.  "Perhaps the smell when it burns?"  Francheska starts throwing Feiry Bursts into the webs at random.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2010)

Manny makes his way into the more open area of the cavern and watches in fascination as the others take care of the spider webs. He readies his spear and goes over his spells.


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair*

Francheska soon has a large, merry blaze going, and the webs burn quite readily.  After about a minute, everyone hears a high pitched screeching coming from deep in the webs.  Immediately after that, you see some movement from deep in the webs, and a much, much, MUCH larger spider abandons the webs and starts coming out, no doubt looking to start some sh**!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2010)

Cappi ducks as the fire is flug about, no doubt with a bit of guilt as to what he said ealier.









*OOC:*


 is there a new Initiive, or are we still on the previous?


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair*



Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> is there a new Initiive, or are we still on the previous?



OOC:  We'll just say that it's your turn, ok?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 4, 2010)

Upon the appearance of the latest spider, Tylara lets fly the arrow (1d20+6=21) she had ready. It flies true (1d8+2=8) despite the smoke from burning webs. "Nicely done if I do say so myself," Tylara announces with a self-satisfied grin.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 4, 2010)

As the giant spider races forward, Kerlan's readied spell goes off. A number of knives appear flying around his head and one darts off towards the spider. 

OOC: Cloud of Knives (1d20+9=17, 1d6+1=3).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2010)

Manny, startled by the appearance of the spider in spite of the presence of so many webs, conjures a tiny flaming orb and hurls it at the swarming arachnid - missing badly.

[sblock=OOC]To Hit roll was a 7 (a 3 when firing into melee is taken into account).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

OOC:  I thought DeWar would be the first to post this round, considering his last question, and now here we are waiting for him! 

Incidentally, the biggest spider is NOT in melee yet, because she just roused herself to come looking for some breakfast!  Hmm, wizards sound tasty.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2010)

my most humble appologies


1d20+5=11

ranged touch attack

did it hit?


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair*

Tylara and Kerlan are able to inflict minor wounds on the Huge Vermin, but it keeps right on coming, barely even noticing the wiffing attempts of Francheska, Manny, and Capizzio.  Since Cappi is boldly standing at the front of the group, that spider decides that he looks like the tastiest morsel available.
CHOMP! (1d20+9=21, 2d6+6=13)
[sblock=Monster Attack Comment]You guys have much better luck when I roll the monster attacks myself on my desk.  IC DOES hate you guys! [/sblock]
Capizzio needs to roll another save, this one DC 14, and that's 13 hp damage in case you missed it. 
[sblock=DeWar]No apology necessary, sir!  Anyway, I don't believe the humble part. [/sblock]
[sblock=DM only!]Spider hp 64-8(Tylara)-3(Kerlan)=53[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2010)

fort save: 1d20+2=13

Cappi is caught a bit off guard as the spider bites him. He watches in horror as athe poison is pumped into him through the fangs!!


"UNGH!!" He pails as the pain for the huge fangs tare through his flesh.


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair*

Capizzio just blanches all over as the huge arachnid's venom does its work on his frail body.  (Strength loss = 8 points, ouch!)

Capizzio's strength loss to spider venom (1d8=8)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2010)

Cappi buckles from the weight of what he carries as his muscles become rubbery!


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2010)

The Wizards, such as they are, are up!

[sblock=DM only!]Spider hp 64-8(Tylara)-3(Kerlan)-6(Manny)-15(Franny)=32[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2010)

*OOC:*


cappi may not be of any use as of right now. his choice is to 5 ' step back out of the way and let another continue in his place.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2010)

Manny grits his teeth at Cappi's plight, shakes his head and once more calls on his Sorcerous abilities - this time the _Orb of Fire_ he throws out hits the giant arachnid full in its eight beady little eyes.

[sblock=OOC]Orb of Fire, Lesser - To Hit (1d20+3=18), Damage (2d8=6).

Crappy damage, but at least he hit it that time![/sblock]


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 13/13     AC: 15   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+09    ST(W):+11

  BAB: 01   Grapple:-10

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Longspear               +3        1d4+1          20/x3
Morningstar             +0        1d4-2          20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +5        1d6         19-20/x2

Spell Like Abilities (1/Day, Caster Level 01)
    Continual Flame     Protection from Evil
    Dancing Lights      Ventriloquism
    Mirror Image

Spells (Sorcerer):
    Cantrips (5/5)              First Level (3/5)
    * Daze                      * Mage Armor
    * Light                     * Orb of Fire, Lesser
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance

Spells (Wizard):
    Cantrips                    First Level
    * Detect Magic              * Dawnburst
    * Launch Bolt               * Deflect, Lesser
    * Launch Bolt               * Grease
    * Launch Bolt               * Jump
    * Message                   * Whelm
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 7, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

The giant spider moves forward, and Francheska turns as Cappi is bitten. As her eyes widen in fear, Francheska murmers a different spell and a ray of fire leaps towards the spider....

OOC: Scorching Ray ranged touch attack d20+5-4=7; damage 4d6=15


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2010)

OOC:  Amazingly enough, Francheska hurls her fire and it splats the arachnid with blazing force!  (You only _thought_ you missed!   DM prerogative strikes again.)

[sblock=DM only!]Spider hp 64-8(Tylara)-3(Kerlan)-6(Manny)-15(Franny)-7(Kerlan's Cloud of knives)-6(Kerlan's flame dagger)=19 -updated through Kerlan's attack in post 680[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 8, 2010)

With the blink of an eye Kerlan sends forth another blade from the ones flying around his head. He then casts another spell and a beam of fire appears in his hand. He lashes out at the spider with it, striking true. 

OOC: Cloud of Knives (1d20+9=15, 1d6+1=7). Flame Dagger (1d20+1=18, 1d4+4=6).


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2010)

Tylara puts her bow away and casts benign transposition, which puts her suddenly in the place where Capi had been and moves him back a rank.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2010)

Cappi blinks a few times to take inthe fact that things just changed.


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2010)

OOC:  What do you guys think?  Should I make Capi roll a Fort save to see whether he wets his britches?  
Or how about this -- First a Fort save and if he fails that then he can attempt a Will save to 'pinch off the waterworks'?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2010)

how about niether!


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2010)

OOC:  Very well.   It's not very heroic for a powerful wizard to be wetting himself, is it?  Coulda been fun, though, and would have been a great story for the others to tell....


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 21, 2010)

*OOC:*


Hey! Who are we waiting on? Let's get this thing moving again!


----------



## Leif (Sep 21, 2010)

OOC:  You folk haven't yet searched the spiders' lair, have you?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 22, 2010)

OOC: No we haven't. I figured it might be a good idea if we waited until, you know, the spider was dead. Because it kinda wouldn't like that. It's already mad at us anyway so killing it right now seems like the best course of action.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2010)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: No we haven't. I figured it might be a good idea if we waited until, you know, the spider was dead. Because it kinda wouldn't like that. It's already mad at us anyway so killing it right now seems like the best course of action.



OOC:  Fine, then, have it your own way and spoil my fun.  Assuming that your still in combat with the spider, then I guess it's the spider's turn!

10, it missed.  Have at it, then!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 22, 2010)

With barely an ounce of concentration, Kerlan sends out another blade from the ones flying around his head. Almost immediately he strikes out again with the fiery blade he wields in his hand, missing horribly.

OOC: I don't know if I like these dice. Two 1's to hit? That's horrible.


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2010)

OOC: Kerlan, stunned, thinks that maybe he should have used a wee bit more concentration?  Mebbe TWO ounces?   NEXT, PLEASE?

OOC:  Since I don't remember the code for the frilly new fancy-a** dice, I guess I'll just keep on using IC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


 once you hit" post quick reply", you will see at the bottom of your post a new button. it is labled dfiec roller/ hit that button.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tylara*

Now face to face with the spider, Tylara puts away her bow and readies her buckler concentrating all her efforts on defense (full defense) and letting the band of wizards behind her do the attacking.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2010)

Seizing the opportunity to get in on the fight, Manny strides forward boldly and strikes at the spider with his longspear.


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2010)

Manny's thrust is true, and powerful for such a little guy, but the spider pays it little mind.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 29, 2010)

OOC: Hey Lou! You going to post? I think that's all we're waiting for. Also, is our Orcish guide going to do anything besides watch?


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair - Simeon Longknife*

Simeon is cowering back somewhere to the rear of the brave and bold wizards, "Simeon not mind spiders too, too bad, but that thing is BIG!"

OOC:  Hey, [MENTION=51567]Lou[/MENTION]!!  Francheska gonna torch a spider?

OOC:  Kerlan, next time, just [mention}Lou[/mention} and he'll be summoned like the devil he is.


----------



## Lou (Sep 29, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska is taken by surprise as the Kerlan disappears and Tylara appears in his place. Seeing Manny enter the fray helps her focus her mind on the spider again, so she points her finger at the spider and summons Magic Missiles.









*OOC:*


How does the dice roller work?

3d4+3 → [3,1,3,3] = (10) 

So that's how the mention works.... I thought I heard my name...


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair - Simeon Longknife*

Simeon decides to join the fray, roughly shouldering past as many wizards as necessary to reach the spider and attack.  And he hits it for 7 damage!

The spider expires!

OOC:  Let's all streamline the dice, please.  Mowgli, tell everyone how to do that, if you would be so kind?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2010)

[sblock=Instructions for 'Streamlining' the Dice Roller]
1. Click the 'Settings' link toward the top left. 
2. Click the 'Edit Options' link in the left sidebar. 
3. Scroll down to 'Thread Display Options.' 
4. Click the 'Streamlined' radio button under 'Dice Roller Display.'
[/sblock]

OOC: Who's up?


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2010)

The spider is dead.  Combat has ended.  So everyone is up, I guess.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 2, 2010)

Kerlan watches the spider fall under the mighty blow. He waits a moment to make sure it's dead before letting his attack spells expire. "That went rather well, ... for most of us anyway." Kerlan's gaze slides over to Cappy for a moment. "Let's see what we can find and then we can figure out what we will do from here." Kerlan then begins searching the area for any possible treasure.


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2010)

The spider's cave is littered with debris, stalactites, and general junk, as well as the rotting husks of creatures that served the spider as meals.  Tell me more about where Kerlan searches.

[sblock=XP for killing the spider]310 each[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 2, 2010)

Leif said:


> Capizzio sees a metallic glint at the base of the wall about 15' feet ahead covered up in a huge mass of webs.



OOC: How about right there?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2010)

weezing in his lungs, cappi points out a spot at the base of ther wall that had caught his eye ealier.


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2010)

Kerlan makes for the 'glint' that Capizzio claimed he saw, and is quickly mired in the mass of webs reaching up to his waist.  [Reflex save at +1, DC 13, please]  

Wait! What was that Kerlan just felt brush past his leg?

The other wizards notice that the entire floor of this cave just trembled, and a wave seeming to originate from the middle of the room just quickly propagated in all directions to the edge of the cave.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 2, 2010)

OOC: Bad Reflex Save


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2010)

"That just *can't* be a good thing." rasps Cappizzio.


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2010)

Cappy and the others notice that Kerlan appears to be mired-up in the webs.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2010)

The weight of his pack seems to miring Cappy to his spot as the poison continues to keep his muscles weak and unresponsive.


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2010)

Cappy is just sure that he heard singing from back in the direction of the Underdark thoroughfare.  The floor quivers and heaves again quite ominously.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2010)

Manny heeds the 'warning of the floor' and takes his lightweight little @$$ out of the area of danger.


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2010)

Where is Manny going exactly?  And what about the rest of you?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2010)

OOC: I had a hard time deciding 'cause I don't really have a clear picture of the area in my head. Out of the room (or the area where the floor is shaking) by the closest available egress. If that's back the way we came, OK. If there's a way out going forward that'll work as well if he closer to it.


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2010)

The only exit is back the way you came.  It's a little _cul de sac_ off of the passage that branched off the Underdark Thoroughfare.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2010)

OOC: Then that is the direction Manny goes!


----------



## Lou (Oct 4, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska starts backing up as the floor starts moving.  "What in hades is going on?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2010)

[ooc:  5.....4.....3.....]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 4, 2010)

OOC: I'm assuming that Kerlan can't move. Is there anything else to do?


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2010)

[OOC:  it's not that Kerlan can't move, it just that his legs are tangled in webs.  I'm sure you can think of something to do....  I'm not sure what spells he might have prepared that could help, or maybe there's some other action that he thinks might help?]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 4, 2010)

Alarmed by the movement, Kerlan tries to move back to his friends even if he has to cut his way out with his dagger.


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2010)

OOC: Kerlan, give me a Str or a Dex check, your choice, 1d20+ability mod.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 4, 2010)

OOC: With a Strength of 8, I'll take the Dex check.


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair*

Kerlan appears to be having some difficulty.  He struggles against the webs, and one leg moves some, but he's not having too much luck.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 5, 2010)

OOC: He will try to cut his way out if possible.


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair*

ooc:  FINALLY!  [I kept hoping, perversely I know, that Francheska would try to burn him loose.  ]

Kerlan's dagger makes quick work of the entangling webs and he is free again.  

ooc:  Now what?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 5, 2010)

Kerlan moves out of the area and heads back to the main passage, wary of anything else that may be coming from behind or ahead. 

OOC: I did say the first time that I would use a dagger if needed.


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair*

OOC:  Oh, sorry, then. 

On his way out of the webs, Kerlan kicks a loose "rock" and it lands on top of some of the webbing.  It's a rose quartz stone (10gp value).


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 5, 2010)

Kerlan picks it up on the way out. He heads back into the main passage with everyone else, wary of any new threats. 

OOC: OK, what going on? Is this another attack?


----------



## Lou (Oct 5, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

As the others clear the side passage, Francheska asks, "What was that?"  She turns and throws a Feiry Burst into the webs in the side passage and starts burning more webs.


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair*

Francheska'a fire elicits a scream of agony from the room, and the very floor itself cringes and folds inward upon itself.  Where the previous "floor" was the wizards now see the real floor several inches below the former "floor".  The shriek quickly becomes a more subdued whimper, and nothing more happens.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2010)

"The floor was alive?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 7, 2010)

After the 'floor' screams, Kerlan looks closely, trying to identify what is really there.


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2010)

Kerlan considers what he has just seen, and comes to the conclusion that the wizards have just had a close encounter with the creature known as a Trapper.  Don't you want to go back in and search more?


----------



## Lou (Oct 7, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska throws more_ Feiry Bursts_ into the room to burn away the webs. She slowly moves forward, looking for movement.


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2010)

After Francheska's applications of fire, there is no movement at all.


----------



## Lou (Oct 7, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

As the fire burns down, seeing no movement, Francheska says, "Let's see what else is in here."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 8, 2010)

Cappi will try to lift the trapper to see if it is hiding anything below it.


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair - Trapper*

Cappi estimates conservatively that the big beast weighs somewhere upwards of 800 pounds.  When he gets near to it, the Trapper begins to emit a low growl.  OOC:  Sure you want to do this?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2010)

Cappi takes acouple of steps back, "uh, the thing still lives."


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair - Trapper*

OOC:  I'm assuming that it still lives.  Francheska never gave a damage total for her _Fiery Bursts_, nor the total number of _Bursts_ she heaved its way.  (It should be noted, however, that in order to burn away all of the webs, some of the busts would not hit and damage the Trapper.)


----------



## Lou (Oct 10, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*



Scott DeWar said:


> Cappi takes acouple of steps back, "uh, the thing still lives."




"Well, we'll see about that!". Francheska throws Feiry Bursts at the floor in a grid pattern until she gets movement or noise. Then she targets the trapper.


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair - Trapper*

OOC:  Just gotta love those Reserve Feats, don'tcha?  

IC:  Eventually, Francheska reduces the Trapper to ashes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2010)

"Well, I hope that there was nothing important that got fried."


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair - Trapper*

OOC:  It's a wee bit late to worry about _that_ now, isn't it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2010)

ooc: in a word: D'Oh!!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 10, 2010)

After the creature is dead Kerlan walks around it, curiously examining whatever is left. "Interesting creature. I have read about their kind but never seen one. Real life experience is often different than the information found in books." After the examination he begins searching all around for any possible treasure left around, or under, the creature.


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair - Trapper*

Kerlan is uncertain whether he can move the creature's corpse by himself, but he tries lifting it anyway, and is pleasantly surprised when he finds tat he is able to break what's left of the Trapper into manageable-sized hunks and remove them.  Roughly in the center of the creature is a deeper hole, that looks a bit like a 'pocket' for the Trapper.  Inside the hole is a blackened and soot-covered alabaster box about two feet long by three feet wide and one foot deep.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2010)

Still under the effects of the spider's poison, Cappi assists in the moveoing of the trapper corpse as wellas he can.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 11, 2010)

"Hey, I found something! Can someone help me get it out of here?"

OOC: Woo hoo! Lewt! Franny's got teh Mad Skillz!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 14, 2010)

Slightly annoyed at the lack of response, Kerlan decides to take matters into his own hands. He wrestles the box out of the hole and pushes it over to Cappy. "I know you're a little weak right now, but could you please look this over for any possible traps?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 14, 2010)

OOC:  I know Scotley said that he is very busy this week, and Mowgli is preoccupied planning his "Lake Retreat" that will start a week from tomorrow.  I am unaware of any issues that may affect Lou or De War.  So anyway, that's what's up with a couple of them.   Thanks for being so dependable, Kerlan!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 14, 2010)

OOC: Well, I have been playing Cappi as i picture him in his weakend state.

IC: The young Human's eyes brighten at the request of Kerlin.


----------



## Leif (Oct 14, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> OOC: Well, I have been playing Cappi as i picture him in his weakend state.



And doing a fine job of it, may I add!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2010)

ooc: why thank you!!


----------



## Lou (Oct 16, 2010)

*OOC:*


Why is Cappi's nose so brown? Is that a side effect of the poison?


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2010)

Lou said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Why is Cappi's nose so brown? Is that a side effect of the poison?



OOC:   Go easy on DeWar....THIS time....  he was only reacting to my unprecedented niceness.

[sblock=Lou]Hey, Bro, gotta proposition for you in my GURPS Traveller game.  Check it out and let me know what you think.  The deal is this:  Doc Hannigan has become an npc under my control, nominally, but if you'd like, you can run him as much or as little as you want.[/sblock]

IC:  So... is Cappi going to look over the soot-covered alabaster box for traps? 


..... inquiring minds (and inquiring wizards) want to know .....


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2010)

Leif said:


> IC:  So... is Cappi going to look over the soot-covered alabaster box for traps?
> 
> 
> ..... inquiring minds (and inquiring wizards) want to know .....




OOC: Looks like he already made a roll. 

Tylara watches with interest.


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair - Trapper*



Scotley said:


> OOC: Looks like he already made a roll.
> 
> Tylara watches with interest.



OOC:  Ahh, so he did! 

IC:  Cappi finds no traps, just a dead trapper.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 16, 2010)

Happy with Cappy's pronouncement, Kerlan opens it carefully to see what's inside.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2010)

The young wizard, weakened by battle and poison moves off and drinks a potion, then pulls out a scroll after checking for traps on the soot covered alabaster box. 

drink cure light wounds potion cl 3

have ready scroll : bulls strength.

After a moment,Cappizzio gets a wicked grin and sneaks close to Kerlan and says BOO!!.


----------



## Lou (Oct 16, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

As the others look over the scorched box, Francheska leans in to look. As Cappi yells, she jumps and sreams, "aaAaaahhhhh!  Don't do that! "


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 16, 2010)

At the sudden noise Kerlan, crouched on the ground, suddenly jumps up onto his feet and yells. "AAAAAAAAHHHHHH!" He looks extremely startled. Kerlan moves from scared, to angry. "That's not funny! We've fought a ghost before and you never know when one will pop up." Kerlan gives Cappy an angry glare that wipes the grin off Cappy's face really quick. After a few seconds Kerlan begins to look a little funny. He then bursts out laughing. "You should have seen the look on your face Cappizzio. It was priceless." Kerlan is almost doubled over in laughter. "How did I look when you scared me? I'm sure it was good."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2010)

"You might want to check your drawers, Kerlan. Franniy, you grew about a dozen gray hairs."

Cappizio's grin grows to epic proportions at having gotten two very good reactions.


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2010)

OOC:  Drat!  You stole my thunder about the 'drawers checking'.   The contents of the alabaster box will be revealed in due course.  Your patience is appreciated.


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2010)

The alabaster box contains four smaller alabaster  boxes, on about six inches across, two about 8 inches across, and one about seven inches across.  Also within are a pile of gemstones (48) worth an average of 75 gp each (they are diamonds and emeralds, but quite small), and 880 platinum coins, minted and etched with unfamiliar symbols and characters.  Each of the four small alabaster boxes would fetch about 100gp, you estimate, and the large alabaster box would fetch 675 gp.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 17, 2010)

OOC: All right! That's a total of 13,475 gp value. If we divide it evenly between thge 5 wizards that's 2,696 gp each. Just one question. Do we share any of it with the Orc? and if so, how much?


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2010)

OOC:  Consider whether you would have reached this point with this little trouble without the services of Simeon Longknife, across MILES of the trackless Underdark...


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2010)

*Tylara*

The elf laughs at the others to cover her own startle reaction to the 'Boo'. Fortunately, she managed to only jump out of her skin and not scream, at least she doesn't think she screamed. Her face reddens. _ Oh Cappizio, you're gonna regret that..._ she thinks as she plots a suitable revenge.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 19, 2010)

OOC: How about 500 gp worth? I don't think he should get a full share, but at least something significant.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2010)

OOC: Tylara would be willing to share equally, but will accept the decision of the group.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 19, 2010)

OOC: Likewise Manny.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 23, 2010)

OOC: Franny? Cappy? What do you all think? 500 gp? Full share? or something else?


----------



## Lou (Oct 23, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska sighs as she sees the others staring at each other and looking around.  "Quit staring at each other and get that loot packed up.  We can divided it after we get somewhere safe.  THIS AIN'T IT!"  Moving towards the back of the spider cave, Francheska looks for more loot.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2010)

ooc: what about the other alabaster boxes?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 23, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: what about the other alabaster boxes?



OOC: I don't know what you mean. I guess we're just going to pack everything up in the Haversacks. Can you be more specific?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2010)

I quoteth:


Leif said:


> The alabaster box *contains four smaller alabaster  boxes, on about six inches across, two about 8 inches across, and one about seven inches across.  *Also within are a pile of gemstones (48) worth an average of 75 gp each (they are diamonds and emeralds, but quite small), and 880 platinum coins, minted and etched with unfamiliar symbols and characters.  Each of the four small alabaster boxes would fetch about 100gp, you estimate, and the large alabaster box would fetch 675 gp.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 24, 2010)

OOC: Yes, I know that there ARE other alabaster boxes, I just don't know what you're asking. What do you want to know about them?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2010)

ooc: here is a thought . . . 

Capizzio, though weakended, will ask to see tne other boxes. if given the moment he will exsmine them with the most maticulous of attention. 

take a 10 on search for traps for a 16. (search at +6)


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2010)

*Underdark - Spiders' Lair - Trapper*

Capizzio finds no traps.  Opening the first small alabaster box, Cappy is somewhat disappointed to find within only a dessicated lump of reddish flesh that looks to have once been someone's or something's heart.  The other small alabaster boxes have similar contents.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 27, 2010)

"Now that you're done, let's get this stuff packed away. Fran's right, we need to get a move on before anything else shows up." They pack up they newfound loot and move on.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2010)

*Tylara*

Tylara examines the hearts with a certain gory fascination, curious as to their origins. 

OOC: Knowledge nature check to determine species.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2010)

Cappie hands back the alabaster boxes with a thought in his eyes. He prepares to leave with the others , but he will let the thought continue to mull in his mind.

EDIT:
Cappizzio is thinking on the application of these items as a form of material component or such as that.


----------



## Leif (Oct 28, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Tylara examines the hearts with a certain gory fascination, curious as to their origins.
> 
> OOC: Knowledge nature check to determine species.



With horror, Tylara realizes these are elven hearts.


Scott DeWar said:


> Cappie hands back the alabaster boxes with a thought in his eyes. He prepares to leave with the others , but he will let the thought continue to mull in his mind.
> 
> EDIT: Cappizzio is thinking on the application of these items as a form of material component or such as that.



It could be done, Cappizzio supposes, but the funerary connotations of the alabaster boxes, whose contents are creatures' hearts threaten to lead Cappizzio down a very nasty, necromantic path that he is not certain that he wishes to tread.   Suffice to say, it's somethin' BADDDD.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 28, 2010)

Kerlan attempts to hurry them along and get out of there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2010)

in a voice that is barely above a whisper, and while he is moving as fast as a snail due to the spider poison's weakness effect, Cappy says, " I think we need to bury the contents of these boxes as soon as possible, of give them a funeral pyer. Their use in magicc is most disturbing."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2010)

*Tylara*

The elf's already pale face fades to near translucence as the horror of what she is holding dawns. She sets her jaw with grim determination and says, "Those are Elven hearts and they will be treated with proper reverence. No filthy necromantic rites will befall them." The temperature seems to drop in the air around her as chilling thoughts of what she will do to the perpetrators of such an atrocity if she finds them course through her imagination.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2010)

Though no thoughts of using the hearts for any thing at all come to mind, Cappizzio still shudders at her words, or maybe it was from the tangable chill . . ?


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2010)

OOC:  May I presume that you have taken your grisly booty and withdrawn from the trapper's lair/spiders' den?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 29, 2010)

OOC: Yes. We can look for an appropriate spot for the burial later.


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2010)

OOC:  As I seem to recall, there was a rather long passageway where you ended up in the spider cave/trapper lair, after proceeding through a room or two off of the UnderDark thoroughfare.  Sound about right?  How far back are you going now?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


 wasn't this a side passasge? did we find the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> wasn't this a side passasge? did we find the end of the tunnel?



OOC:  Yes, the spider/trapper room was the end... of the side passage off the Underdark thoroughfare, that is....


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 30, 2010)

OOC: I think we left the main road for a side road to bypass the orc teritory. We then tried to use the side passage that turned out to be a dead end. We would just go back to the side road and work our way around to where we are going.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2010)

OOC: That sounds right to me.


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2010)

*Underdark - after the Spiders' Lair - Your Guide - Simeon Longknife*

OOC:  's close enough! 

[OOC:  Fair Warning!!  I'm deviating significantly from the module -- still using it, but swapping stuff around and moving stuff to suit, you guessed it, MOI.]

Simeon continues to lead the wizards down a smaller passage of the Underdark, away from the Crushed Skull Orcs.  After several miles of trekking, you come to a passageway that branches off to your right (generally north).  The passage that you are in continues on, but begins to slope steeply downward.  The side passage seemed to be roughly level.  Up ahead, you see that this passage opens into a very large chamber.  Those gifted with sight in unlighted areas can tell that a ledge works its way around the northern edge of the chamber, and seems to disappear into a separate passage that leads back toward the way you came.  It does not take too great a leap of logic to surmise that the side passage you recently passed may well provide easy access to this ledge.

Simeon obvserves, "Mmm, me betcha that side passage comes out on yonder ledge."  [Dam*!  Does he have a gift for the obvious, or what? ]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2010)

*Tylara*

"I suppose it might be worth checking out. Let's see if we can manage to get up there. "


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 12, 2010)

Kerlan and the others trace their steps back to the branch and follow it down to the ledge. 

OOC: What's MOI mean?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 13, 2010)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan and the others trace their steps back to the branch and follow it down to the ledge.
> 
> OOC: What's MOI mean?



Cappy does indeed follow Kerlin with the others


----------



## Scotley (Nov 13, 2010)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: What's MOI mean?




OOC: "Me" in French. Perhaps Leif should have said C'est Moi or 'it's me'. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgnwSpnJxxM[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 13, 2010)

that makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2010)

*Underdark*

The side passage is very rough and irregular, much like the rest of the passageways you've been seeing in the Underdark.  You are forced to walk single file.  You proceed roughly 20 feet, and the passage begins to bend to the west, toward the larger cavern ahead.  There is also a side passage off of the side passage that goes to the east, and shortly after passing that you come into a larger space (but still pretty small and cramped) that is roughly 15 feet by 25 feet.  There is another passage in the wall you emerged from that leads back in the direction from which you came.  'there is also a very narrow (3 feet) passage in the western wall that leads in the direction in which your stated aim lies.

[OOC:  Sorry guys, this thing does not lend itself well to mapping.  If we need a diagram for tactical purposes, I'll cobble something together then.  Otherwise, please bear with me?]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 13, 2010)

Manny keeps eyes and ears open, spear at the ready, as he follows along with the rest of the group.


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2010)

OOC:  Yeah, just what is "the rest of the group" planning to do?  By which I mean, "follow along" to where?


----------



## Lou (Nov 16, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: "Me" in French. Perhaps Leif should have said C'est Moi or 'it's me'.




OOC:  I just interpreted it as My Own Initiative, meaning that Leif was changing the module to do what he wanted....

IC:  As the party stops to look over the choices of paths, Francheska asks, "Which way now?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 16, 2010)

"someplace with spider venom antidote" says Cappizzio, his voice coming from the rear of the party and catching up. His breathing is greatly labored.

(remember his strength is at 4 right now)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 16, 2010)

Kerlan points to the narrow passage. "I think that leads to where we are trying to go. Let's go that way. If we start wandering around through these side tunnels, we could get lost forever." Kerlan then begins down the narrow tunnel, the others following.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2010)

*Underdark*

The wizards press on to the west.  This cramped passageway is five feet wide at its widest point.  After traversing the narrow corridor for about sixty-five feet or so, it emerges onto a much wider ledge in a truly vast cavern.  This would seem to be the ledge that you had seen from below.  The ledge varies in width from ten to thirty feet, but is generally about twenty feet wide.  It proceeds to the west to the limits of your vision.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 17, 2010)

We proceed along the ledge. Kerlan keeps an eye out towards the cavern in case something flies up to them.


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2010)

*Underdark*

35 feet further along the ledge to the west, the Wizards come to a side passage leading to the north.  You see some lights in this cave, like maybe someone or more likely something is walking in the cave out of your direct view to the east, bearing a torch, and more distant still, off to the east, you can hear a scraping sound like someone is dragging a very, very heavy bag of something across the cavern floor.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 18, 2010)

Cappy looks to the party members wwith a mischivious grin on his fac (did that expression _ever_ stop?)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2010)

*Tylara*

OOC: Are the torch and the sound coming toward us?


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2010)

*Underdark*

OOC:  No, not really, the scraping sounds don't seem to be getting any closer, and the lights seem to be moving away from you slowly.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2010)

*Tylara*

"Let's go see who else is wandering about down here. Quietly of course."


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2010)

*Underdark*

When Tylara begins to speak, the scraping sounds cease at once.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 20, 2010)

moving silen t is not his best skill, but not his worse either! he loosens himself up the steadies his breating and sudden ly he is ready to move quietly.


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2010)

OOC:  DeWar, if Capizzio is using his move silently skill, roll for it, please!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 20, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  DeWar, if Capizzio is using his move silently skill, roll for it, please!




was waiting for the instruction to do so!

IC: A whisper is a bit more quiet, not much, just a bit.


----------



## Lou (Nov 20, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

With thoughts of fire racing through her head, Francheska stops twirling her hair to listen intently for sounds of a flammable target.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tylara*

The elf puts a hand in her lips in shock not having considered being overheard. She tries to stay silent.


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> was waiting for the instruction to do so!
> 
> IC: A whisper is a bit more quiet, not much, just a bit.



Capizzio feels a bit silly, creeping so quietly when Francheska and Kerlan are right beside him making enough noise that they might as well be a bullette in heat.  Manny's feet are too small to make much noise, and Tylara is an elf, after all.  Well, Francheska is too, for that matter.  Hmmm, guess it's just Kerlan making most of the ruckus.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 20, 2010)

Cappi gives a warning look to Kerlin and franny , giving an indication to be quiet with the finger to the lips sign.


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2010)

*Forsooth!  A Map*

I was feeling energetic, so....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 21, 2010)

I wish to have cappizzio move to AK,201 (15 feet to the east)


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2010)

Capizzio advances into the next cavern, followed by the other wizards.  (Assumption here, should anyone want to remain out on the ledge in the big ol' cavern, just let me know.)  This cave was once a temple to Belphegor, or some other Evil God of Fire who is just as ugly.  All religious paraphernalia has long since been removed, but the nature of the room is still quite obvious because of the lurid, violent murals on all of the walls that show fire rampaging across all the earth and consuming all in its path.  There is a strong odor of sulfur that hangs heavily all over this room.  It's odd, because while the scent is easily identifiable as sulfur, this smell assaults the olfactory senses much like a wet dog.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2010)

*Tylara*

The elf pads along as quietly as she can and bites her lip to refrain from making a rude comment or two about how cozy this place must seem to Francheska.


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2010)

OOC:  Frannie does feel an odd sense of 'homecoming' in the temple.


----------



## Lou (Nov 23, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska exhales deeply as she relaxes as the party walkes through the room.  *tsk* *tsk*


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2010)

*Underdark -- fire temple*

The temple itself proves to be basically empty, except for a moderate dusting of evil-smelling soot that coats almost the entire floor, and a good sized mound of large droppings of some sort in a corner.

[sblock=needed rolls]If you care to investigate the "contents" more thoroughly, you may roll a Knowledge (Underdark) or a Knowledge (Nature) check.  This applies to both the soot and the droppings.

OOC:  While you're at it, everybody give me another round of Listen checks, too.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2010)

Manny moves forward to examine the contents of the room.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 30, 2010)

cappy move quietly into the room. he walks up to manny and taps him on the shoulder and puts his finger to his lips to be quiet.


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2010)

*Underdark -- fire temple*

Manny and Cappy both recognize the spoor in the corner as being droppings from a very large reptile.  Cappy also hears the sound of soft snoring coming from the passageway.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2010)

Having no desire to examine the droppings herself, Tylara trusts the findings of her companions. She draws Manny and Cappi in close and whispers near their ears. "Didn't we hear something about a dragon? What exactly did you mean 'large reptile'."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 1, 2010)

"er, well, a large reptile such as , well you know, a dragon."he whispers very quietly.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 5, 2010)

"Dragon? I doubt it. Come on let's get moving." Kerlan and the others move on.


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2010)

OOC:  Please tell me to where you are moving, and how?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 6, 2010)

OOC: Oops, I forgot about the Listen check. I'll throw in the others as well, just in case. Do the droppings appear fresh? And as to where we are going, I assume forward. Is there more than one way to go? I wouldn't be leaving unless there's nowhere else to go.


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2010)

*Underdark -- fire temple*

OOC:  Ok, so I gather from this that you're all just walking down the corridor in the same manner that you have been exploring the rest of this area of Underdark.  When you pass through the doorway out of the Fire Temple, the first thing you notice is that you are about 30 feet above the floor of the cave, proper.  Said floor is reached by descending three large ledge-steps, each of which is about 10 feet high.  Manny's going to be needing some help, unless he's got a suitable spell prepared.  For that matter, you're all going to be needing some help unless you're willing to just take 1d6 falling damage three times.  From the top, where you are now, you can see the cave spread out before you.  You see the origin of the noises you heard before:  it's the snoring of a DRAGON!  He doesn't look too awfully big from where you're standing, but then you're standing 30 feet above him and a good 80 feet away laterally.  Oh, and, yes, the dragon is reclining upon a large pile of gold, copper, and silver.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 6, 2010)

Leif said:


> Capizzio advances into the next cavern, followed by the other wizards.  (Assumption here, should anyone want to remain out on the ledge in the big ol' cavern, just let me know.)  This cave was once a temple to Belphegor, or some other Evil God of Fire who is just as ugly.  All religious paraphernalia has long since been removed, but the nature of the room is still quite obvious because of the lurid, violent murals on all of the walls that show fire rampaging across all the earth and consuming all in its path.  There is a strong odor of sulfur that hangs heavily all over this room.  It's odd, because while the scent is easily identifiable as sulfur, this smell assaults the olfactory senses much like a wet dog.






Leif said:


> Cappy also hears the sound of soft snoring coming from the passageway.




which passage,  vicinity of/ to the north of (AH, 198) or (am, 211) ?



Leif said:


> OOC:  Please tell me to where you are moving, and how?



that will depend on the direction of the snoring.


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2010)

OOC:  Sorry, DeWar, you're behind now.  Check out post 838.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 6, 2010)

ooc: wow, within the same minute!

Cappy points to the dragon and looks at Tylara with a look of 'told you so'


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 6, 2010)

OOC:  Identify?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2010)

Manny gazes in awe at the magnificent figure of the dragon, trying desperately to recall any little bit of lore he's gathered about them. He looks at the progression of ledges in dismay, then shakes his head and grins slightly.

_Almost forgot my ring. 'Bout time that little investment paid off!_

[sblock=OOC]Manny's got a Ring of Feather Falling.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2010)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC:  Identify?



Arcana won't reveal anything about the creature, except that some dragons are known to possess sorcerous abilities.  But Kerlan's eyes tell him that it is a dragon with red scales. 


Mowgli said:


> Manny gazes in awe at the magnificent figure of the dragon, trying desperately to recall any little bit of lore he's gathered about them. He looks at the progression of ledges in dismay, then shakes his head and grins slightly.
> 
> _Almost forgot my ring. 'Bout time that little investment paid off!_
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Manny's got a Ring of Feather Falling.[/sblock]



OOC:  Cool! Now Manny can get down easier and quicker than anyone else.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Cool! Now Manny can get down easier and quicker than anyone else.




OOC: Great - he can be the first to be roasted.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 7, 2010)

OOC: I looked under the Knowledge skill and it said that you used Knowledge (Arcana) for information about Dragons. Which one would you like me to use? I wanted to know some more details like age category, etc.


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2010)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: I looked under the Knowledge skill and it said that you used Knowledge (Arcana) for information about Dragons. Which one would you like me to use? I wanted to know some more details like age category, etc.



Oh, Ok, then -- hmm, dragon, red scales, it's a red dragon.  Breath weapon is fire.  From the size of the beast (10 feet long) and the size of it's bed of coins, Kerlan can tell it's a young waif of a dragon.  ('Juvenile,' to get technical, as Kerlan is so wont to do.)  But he also knows that this fact does NOT mean that it will be a pushover in a fight!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 8, 2010)

Kerlan freezes in his tracks, staring at the dragon whose presence he had doubted just moments before. In a partial state of shock his mind begins racing. His mind partially detaches from the situation and he looks at the dragon impartially. Red was the most obvious thing he saw. 

A red dragon. Evil. Fire. We came with fire. That won't do. We must leave. 

He comes back to reality with a jolt. Then be backs away from the giant stone "steps" slowly but deliberately. "We must talk." he whispers to his companions while backing away. He then slowly turns around and leaves the area, expecting the others to follow him.


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2010)

*Underdark -- fire temple, leading to -- DRAGON'S lair*

The great scaly beast stretches luxuriantly and snores loudly, gouts of flame erupting from his nostrils as he does so.  For a moment, it seems as if the monstrous lizard is about to talk in his sleep, but then he just farts tremendously, and you almost would swear that you saw fire shoot out his hindparts, too!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2010)

Leif said:


> ...but then he just farts tremendously, and you almost would swear that you saw fire shoot out his hindparts, too!




OOC: Big deal, Francheska does the same thing.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2010)

Tylara draws the others back a bit to where Kerlan waits and holds a whispered conversation. "That's no over-grown reptile down there. That's a full on mythical magical beast of legend. If we are going to try and take it one, we need to use everything we've got and be prepared for the possibility that at least some of us will not survive."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 8, 2010)

Scotley said:
			
		

> we need to use everything we've got and be prepared for the possibility that at least some of us will not survive."



**GULP** the thoght reaches into the young hum's mind quickly.

"I need time to heal from the damage of the spider's venom for starters, and seconly, I am low on spells and couled use a re- furbish of said  spells."


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2010)

OOC:  Any additional conversation in this area, and I'm going to start rolling to see if the sleeping dragon is aroused.  And trust me, you do NOT want to be the target of an aroused dragon! 

OOC:  BTW, good one, Scotty! hehe


----------



## Lou (Dec 9, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*



Scotley said:


> Tylara draws the others back a bit to where Kerlan waits and holds a whispered conversation. "That's no over-grown reptile down there. That's a full on mythical magical beast of legend. If we are going to try and take it one, we need to use everything we've got and be prepared for the possibility that at least some of us will not survive."




Once the party quietly moves back hundreds of feet from the dragon, Francheska shakes her head from side to side, whispering: "My fire spells are useless against a red dragon. My lightning and force spells do not do enough damage to make my presence useful. We should skip out for now and come back in a year or two. That beast won't get much bigger, but our spellbooks will."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 9, 2010)

Kerlan looks at the others as they talk. Hearing their doubts, he sighs softly with relief. He pulls out the rough map he's been trying to keep along the way and marks this spot for a later date, possibly. "That's good to hear. Even dragons as young as that are not to be taken lightly. Let's keep moving." Kerlan and the others move away from the dragon's sleeping place and continue on their journey. Kerlan looks for a good place for them to rest, when the time comes.


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2010)

OOC:  Where will the wizards venture next?   Continuing to work your way around the ledge of the BIG cavern, going back down to the floor of the cavern to see what's out there in the middle, or something else entirely?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2010)

Once safely out of earshot of even the dragons acute sense of hearing, Manny turns to their guide.

"Well, Simeon? What's the best way to get to the tomb of Larin Karr from here?"

[sblock=OOC]Did I lose track? This is what we're supposed to be doing down here, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2010)

*Underdark - Your Guide - Simeon Longknife -- GENERAL SYNOPSIS*

OOC:  You're just a bit confused, Mowgs -- the White Fist Orcs you already found and defeated on the surface, thanks in large part to Francheska's fireball, remember?  You came into the Underdark to find Larin Karr's secret Vault and Simeon Longknife (a White Fist orc) was ordered to act as your guide.  Simeon told you that your path across the Underdark would take you extremely close to the home of the Crushed Skull Orcs, who are not necessarily friendly with the White Fist tribe.  So you've already by-passed the Crushed Skull tribe's haunts on your way to the Vault of Larin Karr, and you're getting pretty close.  (Or so you hope, at least.)  The Underdark passage that you were following emptied into the giant cavern before you now.  Perhaps this is the end of that passageway.  Perhaps the passageway continues on the other side of the cavern.  Simeon has never been this far past the Crushed Skull tribe's lair, so even he doesn't know.  Feel free to (please) edit your last post to take this info into account?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2010)

Cappi is glad to bwe away from the dragon, he is a bit too young to die!


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Cappi is a bit too young to die!



OOC:  That's certainly open to debate! 

[sblock=OOC for Mowgli]I've edited my last post (858) where I tried to bring you back up to speed.  You might want to scroll back to it and re-read it.  Corrected some spelling, too, while I was at it. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2010)

*Tylara*

"Well I didn't mean to scare you all away from taking on a Dragon. I'm not scared of course, but if it seems a bit too dangerous we can wait. Besides this wizard's tomb might have some things we could use."


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2010)

*Underdark - Your Guide - Simeon Longknife -- No Dragons today, thank you*

Wisely recognizing that discretion is, indeed, the better part of valor, the Wizards elect not to disturb the slumber of the great beast and withdraw.  Upon reaching the ledge around the vast cavern again, they look more intently across the wide expanse.  The ledge itself is thirty feet above the floor of the cavern, but still thirty to forty feet below the ceiling.  Looking out across the large cavern is not that easy from your present vantage point, but even from here you can tell that it is far from pristine, with detritus and the occasional bone being randomly scattered about the floor.  You can also see a large area of deeper darkness roughly 50-60 feet from the edge of the ledge on which you stand.  This area extends for 100 feet or more from northeast to southwest, its northeast end, about 80 feet away from you, being the closest it reaches toward the ledge, and its southeastern end being the farthest from the ledge and from you, about 100-110 feet away.  This area appears to be a sort of canyon in the floor of the cavern that reaches down who knows how much farther.


----------



## Lou (Dec 21, 2010)

*Francheska Walova*

"Let's move on further up, closer to that dark area." says Francheska, pointing.









*OOC:*


80 feet away--NE end of darkness


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2010)

Cappizzio nods in agreement.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Bump? what are we waiting for?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2011)

Tylara moves as Francheska suggests.


----------



## Leif (Jan 8, 2011)

As the wizards close in on the area of deeper darkness, they can see that it is a crevasse 20 feet across and you guess that it's a bit more than 20 feet deep.

OOC:  If someone like Capizzio wants to know how much is a "bit more" then I suggest you climb into the hole and measure it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


 a bit more as in truely a bit more, or a bit more as in a facious bit more?


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2011)

OOC:  Unless you take out your handy dandy searchlight to light it up, and your yard stick to measure it, you're stuck with guessing that it's few feet more than 20 feet deep.  Probably less than 40, at least where you're peering into the deeper darkness....

IC:  Capizzio is also pretty sure that he just saw something _wiggly_ moving down there in the murk.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC: If someone like Capizzio wants to know how much is a "bit more" then I suggest you climb into the hole and measure it!












*OOC:*


right now Capi's str is for $417 due to the spider poison and he is not doing very well with climb.







[ic] Cappi sees the shadow shift as if he thought he say movement so the moves back away from the edge and says very quietly, "I am sure I am telling you something you already can guess, but I saw something moveing down there." [/ic]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 12, 2011)

Tylara turns her keen elven eyes to the depths of the crevasse.


----------



## Lou (Jan 13, 2011)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska slides up to Tylara and ever so slightly bumps her with her hip, whispering "You thinking about going for a swim?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2011)

*Underdark - Your Guide - Simeon Longknife - The Crevasse*

Tylara ignores Francheska's 'grab-a**' for the moment and peers into the crevasse.  She catches a glimpse of a gigantic green cutworm with an array of tentacles on its face -- a Carrion Crawler!  [sblock=Tylara]Ty thinks, 'where there's one Carrion Crawler there are surely more!'[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2011)

"Carrion Crawlers down there. Not particularly powerful individually, but they tend to be larger infestations and their bite can put you out of action."


----------



## Lou (Jan 19, 2011)

*Francheska Walova*

"Carrion crawlers?  Yuck! Do they climb walls? Or are they staying down there?"  Francheska asks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2011)

Capizzio searches his memory of what the books every one read said about the denizens of the underdark
 Do carrion crawlers climb walls?
Knowledge : underdark


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Capizzio searches his memory of what the books every one read said about the denizens of the underdark
> Do carrion crawlers climb walls?
> Knowledge : underdark



[sblock=Capizzio]They are certainly capable of it, but generally only do so if, say, they think they can obtain something squishy to eat by doing so.  You know, squishy like a person.  They can climb almost anything, but have a small problem traversing ceilings.  Gravity, you know.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2011)

"I remember that they climb walls quite easily, but accrss cielings are a problem for them. nInfact, I bet they can crawl right up heare if they knew therr was food about, you know, like one of us leanoing over the edge."

He backs away from the edge to get out of sight of the viciouls over sized insects.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2011)

OOC: How wide is this hole and can we go around or does it block the way forward?

Tylara also takes a step back and redies her bow in case any of the crawlers decide to come up here.


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2011)

OOC:  MY BAD!  Here's an updated map.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2011)

OOC: You mean an ungodly reason like preferring NOT to be paralyzed and eaten? Manny's just a little tidbit for these critters . . .


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2011)

Previous post edited and map added.  I forgot to show the 'crawlers, but they are about 35 feet away from your present position and, obviously, down in the crevasse.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2011)

ooc: got it. thinking on best course of action.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2011)

Still a little nervous about the creepy crawlers, Tylara asks, "So what do we want to do? Down into the bug den and back up the other side? Or should we try something else." She turns to the guide. "Your thoughts?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2011)

OOC:  Just in case it's not clear, you can walk completely around the hole.  If, that is, you are convinced that there's nothing _interesting_ down there.


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2011)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska asks, "Should we just kill it?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2011)

*Manny*

"Works for me!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

"I would rather not have it sneaking up behind us as we walk away."

ooc: just how long has it been since Cappi was bit by the spider?


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2011)

OOC:  Just in case you have forgotten, or in case I didn't make it clear before, there were TWO 'crawlers seen in the trench below.  And I don't know for sure how long it's been, DeWar, but if there are no objections, I am cool with the effects of the poison going away any time now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2011)

(ooc) *siiiiigh* I gues I won't object, this time.

IC:
Cappi takes a few steps away from the party and pukes his guts out, muffleing it as wwell as he can. The vomit looks wrong though. He standsshaky, but straight. He is holding his own now as the color returns to his face after being drained from the spider's bite. 

Whispered: I feel much better now. he rinses his mouth out with water and wraps around his mouth to keep the smell from grossing anyone out.

ooc: I forgot how far down the creepie crawlies are? did you say the 'trench' is 35 feet deep?


----------



## Lou (Jan 28, 2011)

*Francheska Walova*

"Ooo, gross."  Francheska turns away as Cappi barfs.  "Any chance ol' scaly will hear the crawler scream if I roast it?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2011)

"*cough*, ol scalely may be use to things screaming down hear, so we might be ok anyway."


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: I forgot how far down the creepie crawlies are? did you say the 'trench' is 35 feet deep?



OOC:  Trench/Crevasse:  20 feet wide, 30 feet deep.  Looks maybe sorta climbable but it'd be a challenge. (Climb DC 20)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2011)

"I am pretty sure I can climb that ," Whispers cappizzio.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2011)

"Not a problem for me, either."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2011)

"Good to Manny. any one else?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tylara*

The elf crosses her arms under her chest as she stares down the slope. "Um anybody got a rope?" While she won't say it, clearly she doesn't feel good about making the climb. "I'll summon a giant bee to take the rope across for us and recon the bottom to see how many centipedes are down there."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2011)

Cappi produces a2 coils of 50 feet each, looks sown and and puts one back.  "they are Carrion Crawlers. Centapedes get eaten by them." *shiver*









*OOC:*


any out croppings to tie off the rope to?

Addendum: today is table top game day and I may not be around to roll to climb down. Here is my roll in this post


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2011)

OOC:  There are really no good outcroppings suitable for anchoring a rope.  Sheesh, don't they teach 'spike use' at Whirtlestaff's?  Gotta review that curriculum post haste! There is a crack into which a dagger could be wedged, however, if someone can sacrifice one for awhile.  Tylara, just let me know when the "Bumblescout" is ready to go.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2011)

Tylara gives Capizzio a dagger to attach to the rope and begins the spell needed to summon the Celestial Giant bee. Once the bee has the rope in place on the other side she'll order it to scout (it has darkvision out to 60') and finally have it attack. After one successful sting it will be done for.


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2011)

[sblock=Scotley]I'm having a brain cramp and I can't seem to locate giant bees in the monster manual.  Could you give me a page number and, while you're at it, a stat block for them? Thanks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2011)

[sblock=Leif]
I think you'll find it in the book under 'Vermin'.
How about a link?
Giant Bee :: d20srd.org
Of course this is a Celestial Giant Bee so it gets the Celestial template but I doubt if any of it will be useful in this situation.

Celestial Creature :: d20srd.org
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2011)

The bee buzzes off into the darkness....soon enough you hear the buzzing become "angry."  Then the buzzing stops briefly, and although none of you have ever heard a carrion crawler whimper before, that can only be the explanation for what you hear.  The buzzing then begins again, even angrier than before.  More whimpering.  More angry buzzing.  Then the buzzing calms down, and momentarily the bee appears again, "winks" at Tylara, and vanishes in a cloud of purple sparkles that dissipate and vanish before they hit the floor of the cave.

OOC:  Success!   [The bee missed with its first two attacks and buzzed back for two more, in case you were wondering.  Turns out these carrion crawlers were allergic to bee stings! ]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2011)

"Ummmmmm. " Cappizzio looks at the dagger and the rope and crevice. "You are wanting me to sacrifice this dagger to use it as a spike to climb down?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 1, 2011)

[SBLOCK="Possibly Extraneous Dialogue"]Kerlan steps up from the back of the group. He looks around at the others incredulously. "Wait, wait, hold on a minute. Why exactly are we going to climb down into the big hole filled with monsters that will be very hard to get out of? Can't we just stand up here where it's safe and shoot at them? We can take care of the dark with a cantrip and focus fire on each in turn. The Red we just saw would laugh at fire but I'm sure these things wouldn't. Worst case scenario they come up after us, but I'd rather fight them up here in the open than trapped in a pit with them."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2011)

*Underdark - Your Guide, Simeon Longknife - The Crevasse of ex-Carrion Crawlers*

OOC:  Kerlan knows that Tylara's summoned giant bee has dispatched the two carrion crawlers that were down there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

[grammer natzi] ex-Crevasse of the Creepy Carrion Crawlers [/grammer natzi]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2011)

[sblock=SD]Nope. The crevasse is still there - definitely not an 'ex.'[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 2, 2011)

"Well, I guess that's over with. Good going Ty. Now let's go down there and see what we find." Kerlan takes out his grappling hook and sets it firmly in a nice crack nearby, he then climbs down with the others.


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2011)

*Underdark - Your Guide, Simeon Longknife - The Crevasse of ex-Carrion Crawlers*

Simeon and the Wizards descend into the crevasse/trench.  Simeon reaches the bottom first and takes up a defensive posture as the Wizards all cimb down behind him.  You find yourselves standing at the bottom of a crevasse that is 20 feet wide and 30 feet deep.  The walls are rough in places, but there are few handholds to be found.  (Climb DC 20).  The glint that you noted before is what looks like a shield.  You can now also see other glints further down the crevasse.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are there bones with the items? Or does it look like the carrion crawlers just ate this stuff and crapped it out?


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2011)

*Underdark - Your Guide, Simeon Longknife - The Crevasse of ex-Carrion Crawlers*

On closer inspection, yes, there are bones visible.  They are long, frail bones, and the person looks to have been just over 5 feet tall.  [OOC:  BTW, Carrion Crawlers could not have crapped this stuff out!  Their digestive tracts and associated orifices are much too small for this -- they would have to have been equipped with six-foot anuses to turd-out this stuff! (That might be a slight exaggeration, but you get the idea, I hope.)]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


 yup got the idea. And now trieing to get the idea back out of my mind! yuk!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2011)

*Tylara*

The elf keeps a lookout for any more Carrion Crawlers regardless of anus size, while the others examine the items left behind.

OOC: [sblock=Kerlan]I was under the impression we had to cross this thing in order to continue our exploration. Hence, my reasoning for descending this side and presumably climbing up the other. Tylara would have been happy to simply ignore the bugs or blast them from above otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


casting detec t magic on items on the ground


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2011)

*OOC DM commentary*

Scotley:  "regardless of anus size" HEHEHEHEHEHEHE  [I'd xp you for this if I could!]

De War:  So noted.  Let's see if we have some others who wish to participate, and I'll see about updating probably tomorrow.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 9, 2011)

Kerlan sorts through the remains, trying to find anything that might be useful and showing it to Cap for inspection.


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2011)

*Underdark - Your Guide, Simeon Longknife - The Crevasse of ex-Carrion Crawlers*

A little careful inspection, and Kerlan soon discovers, beneath some rocks, rubble, and other detritus, a skeletal figure.  From the size of the figure it would seem to be the remains of an elf, and a quick comparison against Tylara and Francheska confirms this hunch.  It's an elf, alright.  It is wearing what were once quite rich, flowing robes.  A bit more excavation, and Kerlan sees what looks for all the world like a spellbook.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2011)

"becareful when poking about, there could be other critters about."


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2011)

OOC:  Capizzio hears nothing, not even any crickets.  (The carrion crawlers ate them all!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


there coubld be 



Spoiler



never give the dm ideas


 in here!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2011)

*Tylara*

The elf returns the appraising gazes with a cold stare, but brightens at the discovery of a spell book. "I'm guess feather fall isn't in there," she suggests with a wry smile.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2011)

"What? you don't have feather fall? you can copy from my book when you get the chance."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 10, 2011)

Kerlan examines the book and opens it up to see what's inside.


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2011)

*Underdark - Your Guide, Simeon Longknife - The Crevasse of ex-Carrion Crawlers*

When Kerlan touches the 'book,' it crumbles to dust.  But his proximity to the fallen elf reveals that the intrepid but deceased fellow is wearing a cloak and boots that appear unravaged by time and the environment.  He also notes the brooch that is holding the cloak closed upon the elf, it is a silver brooch in the form of a willow oak tree.

OOC: All those who see the willow oak brooch please roll a Knowledge check? (either History, Fey, Elven Lore or Arcana at your discretion)


----------



## Lou (Feb 10, 2011)

*Francheska Walova*



Scott DeWar said:


> "What? you don't have feather fall? you can copy from my book when you get the chance."




"NOW! you tell me!" says a voice from behind a large rock. Wobbling like a weeble, Francheska stands up and brushes herself off.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2011)

Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+9=25)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2011)

"Well, you never asked. Sorry"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> "What? you don't have feather fall? you can copy from my book when you get the chance."




Tylara rolls her eyes at her obtuse companion. "I was simply implying that the lack of a featherfall spell had something to do with how this erstwhile elf ended up a pile of berobed bones at the bottom of a crevasse." She suddenly jerks her head up as an idea occurs to her. "Perhaps I'm obtuse too. Could this be Larin Kerr? (sp?) The Drow wizard we've heard about? Is there any indication of a name here?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 11, 2011)

"I doubt that it's Larin Karr. He sounded too dangerous to have died like this." Kerlan gathers up the items and examines them. He then casts _Detect Magic_ and uses it to _Identify_ the items.


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2011)

OOC:  Still need knowledge checks for Tylara and Francheska.  Update probably coming tomorrow evening.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2011)

"I wonder if the book can be mended?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2011)

OOC: Sorry, totally missed your last post, so I updated mine to make a little more sense and added knowledge checks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2011)

*Cappizzio to Tylara*

"Oh, that spell booK?" He points to about 3 lbs of dust after Manny touched it.


----------



## Lou (Feb 11, 2011)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska hobbles over, slowly moving more dexterously, and asks, "What have you found?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2011)

"A dead body, a crumbled book and a cloak and boots that have not aged with time. I bet a gold piece they are magical. "

He casts detect magic on the items to see if they are magical.


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2011)

*Underdark - Your Guide, Simeon Longknife - The Crevasse of ex-Carrion Crawlers*

Kerlan and Francheska exchange knowing glances and think that they may remember a pertinent tale.

[sblock=Francheska and Kerlan, Findorfalan Feluszia]
TALES TELL OF FINDORFALAN FELUSZIA (Feluszia means "Starryfrost" in an older dialect of Sylvan Elvish, and his first name is pronounced FINdorFALan), PRINCE OF THE SYLVAN ELVES OF QUAIL VALLEY, WHO LEFT HIS FOREST PALACE SOME 375 YEARS AGO TO SALLY FORTH AND SMITE THE ORCS WHO HAD SLAIN HIS BETROTHED, FOLARIA.  HE ENTERED THE GREAT UNDERDARK WITH SOME OF HIS FRIENDS AND KINSMEN, AND THEY SLEW MANY ORCS AND SENT WORD BACK OF THEIR SUCCESSES AND THAT THEY PLANNED TO CONTINUE FOR SOME DAYS YET.  NO OTHER MESSAGE WAS EVER RECEIVED AND NONE OF THE BAND EVER RETURNED.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Feb 12, 2011)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska moves forward, stumbling on the rocks as she hurries closer. "Could it be one of Prince Feluszia's men?  The Sylvina elves who retaliated against the orcs for raids?  Could it even be Findorfalan Feluszia himself, after these almost 400 years?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2011)

"400? that would explain the book crumbloing to dust"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 20, 2011)

"I was thinking the same thing as well. The marking on this brooch seems to indicate so. I believe the elves in this area may appreciate having these remains returned to them. I would like to pack them up and take them with us. Does that sound reasonable?" Kerlan looks towards the elves in the group.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2011)

*OOC, Francheska and Tylara*

[sblock=Fran & Ty]
You both know that while the elves would very much appreciate news of what became of Findorfalan, the items themselves would have little intrinsic value to them, so they would be okay with you keeping your "spoils."
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Feb 21, 2011)

KerlanRayne said:


> " I believe the elves in this area may appreciate having these remains returned to them. I would like to pack them up and take them with us. Does that sound reasonable?" Kerlan looks towards the elves in the group.




Nodding her head as she thinks about it, Francheska remarks, "Wrap the bones carefully, and the elves will be grateful."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2011)

Cappizzio  will assist and supervise with his Profession: Archeologist skills.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2011)

*Findorfalan Starryfrost*

Remember the cloak and boots that the remains of Findorfalan Starryfrost was wearing that appeared unravaged by time?  Tylara and Francheska can tell by looking at these, and by their knowledge of the Tale of Findorfalan, that they are a Cloak and Boots of Elvenkind.  And you may remember the brooch that you first recognized?  It is a silver brooch holding the cloak closed about the remains.  It is fashioned in the shape of a willow oak tree.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 23, 2011)

Kerlan takes out a spare blanket and lays it out. With Cap's help he carefully arranges the bones in a pile in the center of the blanket. He then wraps it up neatly and snugly. Picking it up, he stores it in his Haversack for safekeeping.


----------



## Leif (Feb 23, 2011)

OOC:  Nice, K!  So where to now?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2011)

OOC: Anything else to see down in this hole? If not let's climb up the far side.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2011)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Anything else to see down in this hole? If not let's climb up the far side.












*OOC:*


Beware the far side where the Gary larsonites dwell!!


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2011)

OOC:  This 'hole' or crevasse that you're in extends some 100 feet or more across the floor of the cavern.  Other than the carrion crawlers and the remains of Findorfalan Starryfrost there is nothing more to be found here.  Oh, except for the treasure of the carrion crawlers that is .... I don't find a post where I told you how much that is, or even that there is any, so... the carrion crawlers left behind them in the crevasse 45 cp, 89 sp, 12 gp, 1 pp, one large pearl worth 100 gp, and one masterwork small steel shield.  There was also the silver brooch on Findorfalan Starryfrost's remains that is worth 150 gp.  All of this except for the stuff on Findorfalan requires a DC 25 search to locate, but we'll hand-wave that.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2011)

OOC: [sblock=DeWar]"You always hear a headline like this, 'Man Killed By Shark', you never hear it from the other perspective, 'Man Swims in Shark Infested Waters, Forgets He's Shark Food'."
— Gary Larson[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2011)

Scotley said:


> OOC: [sblock=DeWar]"You always hear a headline like this, 'Man Killed By Shark', you never hear it from the other perspective, 'Man Swims in Shark Infested Waters, Forgets He's Shark Food'."
> — Gary Larson[/sblock]




[sblock=Scotley] Don't let Leif read that. it might give him ideas.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=Scotley] Don't let Leif read that. it might give him ideas.[/sblock]



[sblock=My Victims]Toooooooooooo late, dude! [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=Scotley] Don't let Leif read that. it might give him ideas.[/sblock]






Leif said:


> [sblock=My Victims]Toooooooooooo late, dude! [/sblock]




[sblock]Oops! Let's get out of this hole before it fills with water...and sharks![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2011)

Leif's a lawyer, right? Then there are sharks here already.


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2011)

OOC:  I resemble that remark, DeWar!  Actually, I'm one of the least 'sharky' lawyers you're likely to find.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah, i know. You are even barely sharky by all standards of the term. You have chosen a side and have kept with it for some time.


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2011)

OOC:  Don't look now, but I think DeWar just paid me a compliment!  Thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Maybe I was delerious with pain from the tooth ache?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  This 'hole' or crevasse that you're in extends some 100 feet or more across the floor of the cavern.  Other than the carrion crawlers and the remains of Findorfalan Starryfrost there is nothing more to be found here.  Oh, except for the treasure of the carrion crawlers that is .... I don't find a post where I told you how much that is, or even that there is any, so... the carrion crawlers left behind them in the crevasse 45 cp, 89 sp, 12 gp, 1 pp, one large pearl worth 100 gp, and one masterwork small steel shield.  There was also the silver brooch on Findorfalan Starryfrost's remains that is worth 150 gp.  All of this except for the stuff on Findorfalan requires a DC 25 search to locate, but we'll hand-wave that.




"Where to now? Back up the other side?" Cappy asks the others.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2011)

OOC:  Where to now, My Intrepid Wizzes?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, onward and upward.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 3, 2011)

*"We came down here for a reason, so let's go find Larin Karr." Kerlan and the others climb out and continue in the direction that Simeon said the lair of Larin Karr was located. *


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2011)

Cappy follows.


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2011)

*Underdark-Guide-Simeon Longknife-UnderDark Quest :The Vault of Larin Karr, Cont*

Simeon Longknife guides the wizards in basically the same way that they were going, roughly to the southeast.  It turns out that you had almost reached the far edge of the huge cavern, anyway.  Simeon sets off down this Primary Passage of the UnderDark with a spring in his step and a smile on his face!  If you didn't know better, you'd swear that he wanted to whistle!  (He refrains, however.)  The Underdark Arterty continues to the east for about 7-8 more miles and you begin to hear the roaring of a large river up ahead.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I forgot what it is he is going to show us, was it the tomb of the larin kerr fellow?


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2011)

OOC:  You added Simeon to your group after you defeated the White Fist Orcs, because their new chieftan (who became chieftan because you slaughtered the former chieftan) wanted to save at least some of his tribe from total destruction.  When you told him you were headed into the UnderDark to find the Vault of Larin Karr, he offered to send his son, Simeon, with you as your guide because he knows this portion of the Underdark fairly well, and certainly better than you do.  The Chieftan (I don't remember his name offhand) also knows that to have any chance of success, you will need to avoid the UnderDark territory of the Crushed Skull Orc Tribe, enemies of the White Fist Orc Tribe.  Simeon knows how to get around the Crushed Skulll Tribe, as well as the general area where the Vault of Larin Karr is located.  (If not its actual, specific position.)  That answer your question?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


most of it. I am trying to remember why we need to be in the underdark. Not opposed, just want to know what the goal was.


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2011)

You are on a "quest" to find the hidden Vault of the late Larin Karr, the notorious Drow Wizard.


----------



## Lou (Mar 17, 2011)

*Francheska Walova*

OOC:  Continuing the quest....

IC:  "Is that a river I hear?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2011)

The ever self-assured Tylara strides boldly along confident in her destiny.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2011)

The ever sneaky Cappizzio slinks from shadow to shadow.


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2011)

OOC:  Is Manny still with us?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2011)

OOC: Still here, boss. Just being even more sneaky than the ever-sneaky Cappizio . . . see, so sneaky even the GM didn't notice me! 

Manny seats his longspear in the crook of an arm and makes his way through the underdark with his friends.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 20, 2011)

"Keep an eye out for anything dangerous. The noise of the river will make it heard to hear anything coming." Kerlan and the others continue on to the river.


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2011)

The nameless underground river flows lazily past, and a smell of sulpher fills the area near it.  There is a small amount of mist rising from the water.  The 'bridge' over the river is constructed of wood and looks none too sturdy.   In fact, it looks as if some quite long time has passed since the bridge had much of any maintainence at all.  The river is roughly 30 feet wide, and the water level looks to be about 6 to 8 feet below the level of the passage.  The bridge has a short flight of steps leading up to it, making the bridge about twelve to fifteen feet above the level of the river, and the ceiling of the Underdark passage is some 8 feet or more higher than the bridge.  There appear to be some 'hollowed out' areas on either side of the bridge down near the water, but you can't see into them from this vantage as they seem to extend beneath the bridge.  Getting down to the water from here would seem to be quite an arduous feat, considering that the sides of the bridge and the walls of the passage are moist with condensation, which would make a climb very difficult if not out of the question altogether.  The Underdark passage continues on in the same direction (west) for as far as you can see.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2011)

Cappizzio looks dubioulsy at the bridge, not really trusting it at all. He checks his mental invatory of spells and remembers he has lasting breath on hand as he gazes into the mist shrouded waters.
*gulp*


ooc: can we see where the water dissapears into? is therre the sounds or rapids or falls downstream?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2011)

Manny looks to the bridge, then to his companions. "Well if it's the only way forward we'd best be about it, eh? Who's first?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: can we see where the water dissapears into? is there the sound of rapids or falls downstream?



Your artificial light sources reflect off the surface of the water, making it impossible to see the depths of the stream.  It flows off out of your sight in both directions, and you hear no rapids, just the quiet babble of the lazy river.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2011)

"well, I will go first. Lets see if we can tie a rope to me in case I fall, it will make it easier to climb back up. otherwise we can tie it off on both sides and use it as a safety line for the rest to cross over. Last one over ties them selves to the far end and that one will do as I did to this end. Sound good?"


----------



## Lou (Mar 22, 2011)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska twirls her hair as she looks on, mildly concerned.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> "well, I will go first. Lets see if we can tie a rope to me in case I fall, it will make it easier to climb back up. otherwise we can tie it off on both sides and use it as a safety line for the rest to cross over. Last one over ties them selves to the far end and that one will do as I did to this end. Sound good?"




"Sounds excellent, except that I should likely be the one to cross; my 10 pounds will be FAR easier to catch than . . . well, than whatever you weigh! And at the end, I can cross back to this side holding the line, tie myself off and you can catch me if I fall getting across again."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2011)

"what do you all think?" inquires Capizzio.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 26, 2011)

OOC: Does Tylara have her eagle familiar down here with her?


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2011)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Does Tylara have her eagle familiar down here with her?



Scotley?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2011)

The eagle rests silently on Tylara thick leather glove obviously not enjoying the underground environment. 

"Room to stretch your wings here." She notes and let's the bird explore.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 3, 2011)

"How about Manny holds one end of the rope and Ty's eagle carries Manny across to the other side. He's light enough for that. Then he could tie off the rope for uss to cross over."


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2011)

OOC: Ok, if you guys don't at least _try_ something in a couple more days, I'll have to strongly consider giving you some reason for all this FEAR!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2011)

"If you want to try that manny, go right ahead. i have no other ideas."


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2011)

*Underdark-Guide-Simeon Longknife-UnderDark Quest :The Vault of Larin Karr, Cont*

Simeon sighs heavily and says, "BOLLOCKS!" and proceeds to boldly stride across the bridge.  The Wizards are dumbfounded when he arrives safely at the other side.

OOC:  Guess I got a little carried away with the colorful description of the creepy Underdark Bridge?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 13, 2011)

Manny laughs in delight and strides boldly across the bridge after their guide.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2011)

Cappizzio will walk with care accross the bridge

OOC:


> OOC: Guess I got a little carried away with the colorful description of the creepy Underdark Bridge?



heh, yes you can say that.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 13, 2011)

Grumbling under her breath, Tylara also crosses the bridge.


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2011)

*Underdark-Quest :The Vault of Larin Karr, Cont*

The two bravest wizards venture cautiously out onto the creepy bridge.  The begin to cross, slowly.  Everyone holds his wizardly breath.  Finally, just when Tylara and Capizzio are about to make it all the way across ------ nothing unusual happens and they arrive safely on the other side.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2011)

Leif said:


> The two bravest wizards venture cautiously out onto the creepy bridge.  The begin to cross, slowly.  Everyone holds his wizardly breath.  Finally, just when* Tylara and Capizzio are about to make it all the way across ------ nothing unusual happens and they arrive safely on the other side.
> *





*JERK!* J/K
that wern't right man!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 15, 2011)

A little disappointed that his plan wasn't set into motion, Kerlan crosses the bridge as well.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2011)

*Underdark-Quest :The Vault of Larin Karr, Cont -- Your Guide Simeon Longknife*

The remaining wizards also cross the creepy, scary bridge and continue traveling generally westward through the Underdark.  After about what you estimate to be on the order of seven more miles, this primary Underdark passage comes to an intersection where it meets up with another primary passage running generally north-south.  Simeon looks pleased and says, "This good.  We go south.  We only have about 50 more miles to go now, if my memory good."  And with that, he begins to travel down the branch headed southward.  

OOC:  By this time, what with all the worrying you did over the bridge and everything, all of the wizards are beginning to feel somewhat fatigued.  You _have_ had a quite full day already....


----------



## Lou (Apr 15, 2011)

*Francheska Walova*

OOC:  Must be Francheska's cue to start whining....

IC:  "Can't we stop and rest now?"  Francheska whines.  She stops and sits down, rubbing her feet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2011)

"too bad i don't have that floating disc spell."

[sblock=tensur's floating disc]
Floating Disk

School evocation [force]; Level sorcerer/wizard 1

Casting Time 1 standard action

Components V, S, M (a drop of mercury)

Range close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)

Effect 3-ft.-diameter disk of force

Duration 1 hour/level

Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance no

You create a slightly concave, circular plane of force that follows you about and carries loads for you. The disk is 3 feet in diameter and 1 inch deep at its center. It can hold 100 pounds of weight per caster level. If used to transport a liquid, its capacity is 2 gallons. The disk floats approximately 3 feet above the ground at all times and remains level. It floats along horizontally within spell range and will accompany you at a rate of no more than your normal speed each round. If not otherwise directed, it maintains a constant interval of 5 feet between itself and you. The disk winks out of existence when the spell duration expires. The disk also winks out if you move beyond its range or try to take the disk more than 3 feet away from the surface beneath it. When the disk winks out, whatever it was supporting falls to the surface beneath it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC: ] I remember seeing a very old Dragon magazine that had a cartoon showing a row of several "Magic-Users," each one riding on the "Tenser's Floating Disk" of the one ahead of him.  The problem with that is that the poor dude stuck at the very front is just out of luck!  But if he has a _Fly_ spell, it would work!
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2011)

I can't say I have ever seen that one.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2011)

*Underdark-Quest :The Vault of Larin Karr, Cont -- Your Guide Simeon Longknife*

"Ver' well, we rest just a little more than two miles from crossroads here.  It not good to stop too near to crossroads here -- too much traffic.  And I know where find water up ahead, and maybe food, too."  Simeon does slow his pace, mercifully, and soon you arrive at a wider area in the passage where he indicates that you should make camp.

[sblock=OOC, GPS coordinates]
FYI, and FMI, you are now at a point one-half hex south of the terminus of the Underdark passage that begins at point 1 on the Underdark Overview map on pag 63 of _The Vault of Larin Karr_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2011)

OOC:  Time for a new thread.  Yeah, I know we don't have to do that now, but it seems appropriate what with the change to Pathfinder, the new level, and everything.  If anyone needs it, the Pathfinder srd is here.

OOC:  Also, if anyone besides me misses the "Subscribed Threads" link in the "Do Stuff" pull-down, the Subscription link is now in the left sidebar about a third of the way up from the bottom, or thereabouts.  The only problem with that is that you can't see the sidebar if you're viewing a thread!

New thread is here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2011)

HUA! see ya there .. .. .. .. (post 9999)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2011)

Excellent, off to the new thread...


----------

